# Amex Hilton Aspire



## Julian926

Anyone considering the Amex Hilton Aspire card?  It's automatic Diamond status with loads of benefits. However, the $450 annual fee may draw some people away.


----------



## Talent312

It has decent benefits, but you're getting HHonors pesos for your $$.
IMHO, Chase's Sapphire Reserve's travel points offer better flexibility.


----------



## Julian926

Talent312 said:


> It has decent benefits, but you're getting HHonors pesos for your $$.
> IMHO, Chase's Sapphire Reserve's travel points offer better flexibility.



I got the CSR but wouldn't mind adding this if I can get a return on spend.  It's too bad the Resort statement fee doesn't include HGVC.  There are a few resorts around me.


----------



## Helios

I will get it.  It’s a no brainer for my situation.


----------



## Tamaradarann

Julian926 said:


> I got the CSR but wouldn't mind adding this if I can get a return on spend.  It's too bad the Resort statement fee doesn't include HGVC.  There are a few resorts around me.



Do you that the HGVC resorts don't count for the resort credit?  What are the Hilton Resorts?  Aren't the Hiltons just Hotels?


----------



## Julian926

Tamaradarann said:


> Do you that the HGVC resorts don't count for the resort credit?  What are the Hilton Resorts?  Aren't the Hiltons just Hotels?



The official word is that it's just "Hilton Resorts."  They can be found here:

http://www3.hilton.com/en/resorts/index.html

They do not include HGVC properties.


----------



## CalGalTraveler

Hmm...I wonder if you place room charges on HGVC at HHV or Kingsland (e.g. restaurants, activities) if they would count toward the $250.  For Amex offers in the past, this has worked.


----------



## Julian926

CalGalTraveler said:


> Hmm...I wonder if you place room charges on HGVC at HHV or Kingsland (e.g. restaurants, activities) if they would count toward the $250.  For Amex offers in the past, this has worked.



I asked that question and it won't.  The 250 resort credit only applies to the Hilton Resorts.  There aren't that many Hilton resorts if you take a look at the list.


----------



## CalGalTraveler

Julian926 said:


> I asked that question and it won't.  The 250 resort credit only applies to the Hilton Resorts.  There aren't that many Hilton resorts if you take a look at the list.



HHV and Hilton Waikoloa are on the resort list. Amex systems often cannot tell the difference.  I recall that it worked prior to the spin-off.  Would love to see this tested.


----------



## Julian926

I think HHV is just the Rainbow tower - the non-HGVC, hotel.


----------



## CalGalTraveler

Yes it is. But the Amex systems may not be able to tell the difference.  You can place restaurant purchases and activities at HHV on your HGVC room. If AMEX recognizes this as a credit, we will definitely pick up this card.


----------



## Julian926

Could be worth a try.  Would love to see someone test it.


----------



## Helios

Julian926 said:


> I asked that question and it won't.  The 250 resort credit only applies to the Hilton Resorts.  There aren't that many Hilton resorts if you take a look at the list.


Any idea if restaurant charges paid directly with the card at this places would count.  Sometimes I use my Citi Prestige for the 4 night benefit and I could pay for room charges with the Amex for the $250 credit.


----------



## Tamaradarann

Julian926 said:


> I think HHV is just the Rainbow tower - the non-HGVC, hotel.



The Hilton Hawaiian Village Hotel side includes the Kalia Tower, Tapa Tower, Diamond Head Tower, and Ali Tower as well as the Rainbow Tower.  The Timeshare side is the Lagoon Tower, Grand Waikakian, Grand Islander and also I believe 6 floors of the Kalia Tower.


----------



## Tamaradarann

CalGalTraveler said:


> Yes it is. But the Amex systems may not be able to tell the difference.  You can place restaurant purchases and activities at HHV on your HGVC room. If AMEX recognizes this as a credit, we will definitely pick up this card.



We also charge all of our restaurant, bar, ABC and other stores that let you to our room when we are at a timeshare at the HHV and get 12 points per dollar on those charges.  However, those are charges under the Hilton property umbrella as they are in the Hilton Honors Reservation System.  

However, the definition of "Hilton Resort" for the purposes of the $250 credit may be different.


----------



## hurnik

If they don't count the HGVC as "resorts", then, IMO, it's not worth it.
$450 and if you get the other stuff covered, you're paying $250/year for the card.
You'd have to spend a LOT (IMO) to get $250 worth of HHonors points that are worth $0.005/point to justify the $250 fee fee.
But I guess if you do travel a lot and do spend time in actual Hilton resorts, then obviously it would be a no-brainer.

I *may* get the card later if there's a decent sign-up bonus and they waive the fee for the first year.
But we'll see.

I'm still hoping eventually the Chase Sapphire Reserve card has the 100k offer again, but I doubt it.  DEFINITELY not worth it for the measily 50k points.  I can save a ton of money and get the same offer on the CSP I think.


----------



## CalGalTraveler

CSR is a superior card hands down to the Hilton. We like it for the medical evacuation benefit which I don't believe the Hilton card offers. 

FYI we just paid part of our maintenance fees for W57 and it counted as 3x lodging for CSR


----------



## 1Kflyerguy

I am leaning towards getting the new Aspire card, but am waiting to see the final details.  I enjoy being Diamond, and find reasonable value in that based on my travel.  I have also had plenty of great trips with Hilton points so still value there.  

I have read a few posts that stated the $250 credit would apply to any Hilton property.  If that was true, the card become much more valuable, as I certainly spend that with Hilton every year.  If its limited to specific hotels or resorts, then it harder to justify.  I have stayed at many of those, and probably stay again, just not every year.


----------



## CalGalTraveler

A new Marriott/SPG premium card is expected soon and will compete with this card. Will wait to determine the best bonus offer and perks before deciding which card to get. DH just cancelled his HH Surpass so he can be a "free agent" on bonus offers.


----------



## Bao Nguyen

can we just eat at Hilton Village hotel restaurants and pay with Amex Hilton Aspire card? this will trigger Amex system $250 resort credit card.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy

Bao Nguyen said:


> can we just eat at Hilton Village hotel restaurants and pay with Amex Hilton Aspire card? this will trigger Amex system $250 resort credit card.



That would be nice, but its not clear if that would will work yet.


----------



## frank808

Julian926 said:


> I think HHV is just the Rainbow tower - the non-HGVC, hotel.


There is also the Alii and Tapa tower that are not hgvc.  Also most of Kalua tower is non hgvc.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CalGalTraveler

It appears that the charges must be attached to a room charge. See article below by DrofCredit.com.

I know that charges at HHV Starbucks in Kalia, restaurants, some activities and even Beni Hana can be billed to your HGVC room. I know this worked last summer for an AMEX offer of $200 off $1000 in Hilton Hawaii charges booked to our HGVC room. However process may have changed since then.

https://www.doctorofcredit.com/amer...view-450-annual-fee/#250_Hilton_Resort_Credit


----------



## Helios

hurnik said:


> I *may* get the card later if there's a decent sign-up bonus and they waive the fee for the first year.
> But we'll see.



Good luck with them waiving the fee for a new card.  Maybe if you have the Centurion card.  Perhaps if you ask nicely if you have both the Plat Personal and Plat Biz (I may try this now that I think about this...).

I think they will have a decent sign-up bonus.


----------



## Helios

Bao Nguyen said:


> can we just eat at Hilton Village hotel restaurants and pay with Amex Hilton Aspire card? this will trigger Amex system $250 resort credit card.


This is question also.


----------



## Helios

CalGalTraveler said:


> DH just cancelled his HH Surpass so he can be a "free agent" on bonus offers.


I don't think you need to cancel to get this bonus offer.  The Aspire will be a different product and if you are credit worthy you should be approved and get the bonus.  OTOH, if you have the Surpass you will most likely not be able to get a bonus for the Ascend because most likely these two cards will be considered to be the same product subject to the lifetime bonus per product limitation.


----------



## Helios

CalGalTraveler said:


> It appears that the charges must be attached to a room charge. See article below by DrofCredit.com.
> 
> I know that charges at HHV Starbucks in Kalia, restaurants, some activities and even Beni Hana can be billed to your HGVC room. I know this worked last summer for an AMEX offer of $200 off $1000 in Hilton Hawaii charges booked to our HGVC room. However process may have changed since then.
> 
> https://www.doctorofcredit.com/amer...view-450-annual-fee/#250_Hilton_Resort_Credit
> 
> View attachment 5400


This is pretty useful.


----------



## CalGalTraveler

Helios said:


> I don't think you need to cancel to get this bonus offer.  The Aspire will be a different product and if you are credit worthy you should be approved and get the bonus.  OTOH, if you have the Surpass you will most likely not be able to get a bonus for the Ascend because most likely these two cards will be considered to be the same product subject to the lifetime bonus per product limitation.



You are correct.  We are clearing the decks to lower our annual fee burden and make way for new card offers.   I will also be cancelling my existing Surpass/Ascend card because I will have 2 after the Citi Honors transition to Ascend.  Hope they provide an upgrade offer.


----------



## Tamaradarann

CalGalTraveler said:


> It appears that the charges must be attached to a room charge. See article below by DrofCredit.com.
> 
> I know that charges at HHV Starbucks in Kalia, restaurants, some activities and even Beni Hana can be billed to your HGVC room. I know this worked last summer for an AMEX offer of $200 off $1000 in Hilton Hawaii charges booked to our HGVC room. However process may have changed since then.
> 
> https://www.doctorofcredit.com/amer...view-450-annual-fee/#250_Hilton_Resort_Credit
> 
> View attachment 5400



I Just did some interesting trial bookings on both Hilton.com and then Hilton.com/resorts for the same dates.  On Hilton.com I could book the HGVC RESORTS at the Hilton Hawaiian Village.  On Hilton.com/resorts I could only book the HOTELS at the Hilton Hawaii Village.  From that trial I believe that you could only use the $250 at the HOTELS of the Hilton Hawaiian Village not the HGVC RESORTS.  For the purposes of the Aspire Card $250 Resort Credit is only good at what they define as HILTON RESORT BUILDINGS which does NOT include HGVC BUILDINGS.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy

Tamaradarann said:


> I Just did some interesting trial bookings on both Hilton.com and then Hilton.com/resorts for the same dates.  On Hilton.com I could book the HGVC RESORTS at the Hilton Hawaiian Village.  On Hilton.com/resorts I could only book the HOTELS at the Hilton Hawaii Village.  From that trial I believe that you could only use the $250 at the HOTELS of the Hilton Hawaiian Village not the HGVC RESORTS.  For the purposes of the Aspire Card $250 Resort Credit is only good at what they define as HILTON RESORT BUILDINGS which does NOT include HGVC BUILDINGS.



That makes sense to me.  The card does not seem as benefit rich to me as i first thought.  I don't think i will ever be able to use airline incidental credit.  Even though I do stay stay at some of the resorts or Waldorf Astoria properties, its not every year.

Since I already have Diamond status for 2018, i will probably wait until next year to consider this card.  In the meantime i will wait to hear about other experiences with this card, and also see if Marriott comes out with premium card.  I don't want to many big dollar annual fees to cover.

I will of course double check the offers and final details once this card launch next week.


----------



## Tamaradarann

1Kflyerguy said:


> That makes sense to me.  The card does not seem as benefit rich to me as i first thought.  I don't think i will ever be able to use airline incidental credit.  Even though I do stay stay at some of the resorts or Waldorf Astoria properties, its not every year.
> 
> Since I already have Diamond status for 2018, i will probably wait until next year to consider this card.  In the meantime i will wait to hear about other experiences with this card, and also see if Marriott comes out with premium card.  I don't want to many big dollar annual fees to cover.
> 
> I will of course double check the offers and final details once this card launch next week.


 
When I ran the numbers counting the resort credit, airline credit, extra HH points, and the free weekend night it certainly did make sense for me to get it.  However, if the resort credit did not include HGVC timeshare stays that may make it not worth it.  We could use the $250 airline credit for Hawaiian Airlines baggage fees.  The weekend night has a variable worth.  We usually don't stay in Hilton Hotels that often since we mainly stay in timeshare.  When we do we often stay in a Hilton Hotel that only costs about $150/night so that is not a great savings.  As long as we can get 14 points/dollar on HGVC annual maintenance that is a consistent but small savings above the 12 points/dollar of the Surpass Card.


----------



## Helios

1Kflyerguy said:


> That makes sense to me.  The card does not seem as benefit rich to me as i first thought.  I don't think i will ever be able to use airline incidental credit.  Even though I do stay stay at some of the resorts or Waldorf Astoria properties, its not every year.
> 
> Since I already have Diamond status for 2018, i will probably wait until next year to consider this card.  In the meantime i will wait to hear about other experiences with this card, and also see if Marriott comes out with premium card.  I don't want to many big dollar annual fees to cover.
> 
> I will of course double check the offers and final details once this card launch next week.


I am on the same boat.  We’ll wait to see the final details since I have my surpass paid through October and have Diamond this year.  The Marriott is also interesting to me but will depend on perks (I have SPG/Marriott through Timeshare Status).

If only the resort credit kicked in without a stay...I know I will stay at several of those resorts but not sure I would do it consistently...


----------



## CalGalTraveler

I still believe that restaurants, spa etc placed on an HGVC room might work because AMEX offers for HHV work. Would love to see someone try this with a bag of Doritos on this card. Technically you are spending at the resort even if the room fee is zero because of timeshare.


----------



## Tamaradarann

CalGalTraveler said:


> I still believe that restaurants, spa etc placed on an HGVC room might work because AMEX offers for HHV work. Would love to see someone try this with a bag of Doritos on this card. Technically you are spending at the resort even if the room fee is zero because of timeshare.



I would have thought the same thing you do if I didn't see that Hilton.com/resorts did not list HGVC accommodations.  Furthermore, if you stay at one of the resorts that are listed on Hilton.com/resorts and use Hilton Honors Points your room fee would also be zero, but I believe you could use your Aspire card resort credit.  We will have to wait and see what someone who gets the card reports.  For now I am not getting the card.


----------



## Helios

Tamaradarann said:


> I would have thought the same thing you do if I didn't see that Hilton.com/resorts did not list HGVC accommodations.  Furthermore, if you stay at one of the resorts that are listed on Hilton.com/resorts and use Hilton Honors Points your room fee would also be zero, but I believe you could use your Aspire card resort credit.  We will have to wait and see what someone who gets the card reports.  For now I am not getting the card.


I think the issue here would be that the timeshare property is not in the resort list so the charge would not show in a resort statement.  If you buy food and are not staying at the resort the charge again will not show in a resort statement. 

My interpretation is that the charge needs to be shown in a resort stamen at checkout, hopefully I am wrong.  Otherwise, the value of the resort credit is limited for me.  I do have a couple of resort stays this year, but who knows what other years may bring.


----------



## CalGalTraveler

I am going to wait and see as well. We just finished with our AF for our two Chase Reserve cards.  Glad these $450 fees come at the same time as our maintenance fee travel credits.

Not sure if the travel credit would be useful either. We don't travel much on anything except SWA and Alaska these days. We are even planning two cross country trips with SWA non-stops to ATL and EWR. When SWA starts Hawaii we will be flying SWA even more because we have the companion pass. My DH is close to the million miler benefit on UAL so we put him on that when possible, however there may not be any benefit by the time he gets there.  The big 3 american air carriers are like frogs boiling a slow death in a pot as their previously loyal customers opt for better benefits elsewhere.

Does anyone know if the airline travel fees on this card would apply to Early Bird seating on Southwest?  That might be useful.


----------



## Helios

CalGalTraveler said:


> Does anyone know if the airline travel fees on this card would apply to Early Bird seating on Southwest?  That might be useful.


I would imagine it should work.  I have the Plat and Biz Plat and they work with American for seat assignments.  The credit for those is $200.  You need to make sure you select your airline and that gets locked for a year.  Some are able to get CSR to change their airlines, YMMV.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy

CalGalTraveler said:


> I still believe that restaurants, spa etc placed on an HGVC room might work because AMEX offers for HHV work. Would love to see someone try this with a bag of Doritos on this card. Technically you are spending at the resort even if the room fee is zero because of timeshare.



I am doubtful that would work, as the charge being processed by Amex is from the HGVC resort, not the Hilton Hotel.  I don't think the credit card processing network passes the breakdown of charges back to Amex.

We also made use of the Hilton / Amex promo for Hawaii several times over the years.  I think that worked because the promos did not require a specific resort, just a Hilton in Hawaii.


----------



## CalGalTraveler

FYI...Received new Ascend card to replace my Citi HHonors card yesterday.  Will need to keep in order to get anniversary free night that was earned with the Citi Card.  Haven't received the Ascend replacement to my existing Surpass card yet.  Hope they offer me a nice downgrade to non-Hilton free card or upgrade to Aspire or new Marriott card.  Alternatively will cancel and try for a bonus offer because I don't need two cards.


----------



## Helios

1Kflyerguy said:


> I think that worked because the promos did not require a specific resort, just a Hilton in Hawaii.


I think this is the key...


----------



## Julian926

Looks like the bonus is only 100,000.  I was expecting more considering the devalued state of HHonors points. 

Is it worth it?


----------



## CalGalTraveler

It seems that free night certs are worth more than points unless you plan to split the points to use for multiple nights at lower value Hamptons.


----------



## Julian926

If you're averaging .5 cents per point, then that 100,000 points should be worth around $500 -- a little underwhelming, if you ask me for a $450 annual fee.


----------



## Tamaradarann

Julian926 said:


> If you're averaging .5 cents per point, then that 100,000 points should be worth around $500 -- a little underwhelming, if you ask me for a $450 annual fee.



I would agree that the 100,000 bonus points in underwhelming if you didn't get other perks with usage.  The $250 Airline Credit that can be used for luggage, The annual free night after $15,000 in spending, The extra 2 points per dollar for Hilton spending, adds up to a little over $450.  However, since they will not allow the $250 Resort Credit  at HGVC resorts it doesn't justify it for us since we mostly stay and spend at HGVC resorts.


----------



## Helios

Tamaradarann said:


> The annual free night after $15,000 in spending, The extra 2 points per dollar for Hilton spending, adds up to a little over $450.  However, since they will not allow the $250 Resort Credit  at HGVC resorts it doesn't justify it for us since we mostly stay and spend at HGVC resorts.



Am I missing something?  The Aspire Amex page says:

*TWO WEEKEND NIGHT REWARDS*
Enjoy one weekend night reward with your new Hilton Honors American Express Aspire Card and every year after renewal.
Plus, earn an additional night after you spend $60,000 on purchases on your Card in a calendar year.

So, I don't think you need to spend $15K to get the night cert, you get it every anniversary...And, you get a separate cert if you spend $60K.


----------



## Helios

Actually, after digging deeper...

*Annual Weekend Night Reward from Hilton Honors*
During each year of your Card Membership, you will receive one Annual Weekend Night Reward from Hilton Honors. The Annual Weekend Night Reward will be issued in the form of a redeemable code and sent in an email from Hilton Honors to the email address listed on your Hilton Honors account. You will receive the reward email within 8-14 weeks after opening your Card Account and each year within 8-14 weeks after your Card Account anniversary date.


----------



## brp

CalGalTraveler said:


> CSR is a superior card hands down to the Hilton. We like it for the medical evacuation benefit which I don't believe the Hilton card offers.
> 
> FYI we just paid part of our maintenance fees for W57 and it counted as 3x lodging for CSR



I like CSR.  I have CSR and Amex Platinum. mrs. brp just got the free Amex and will swap this for Aspire so that we have all bases covered.

Cheers.


----------



## Helios

CalGalTraveler said:


> You are correct.  We are clearing the decks to lower our annual fee burden and make way for new card offers.   I will also be cancelling my existing Surpass/Ascend card because I will have 2 after the Citi Honors transition to Ascend.  Hope they provide an upgrade offer.


As a follow up to this, it seems the Ascend may be considered as a the same product as the Aspire.  My Surpass has been converted to Aspire and I am being offered an upgrade option to Ascend without a sign in bonus...

My wife, who is an AU in the Aspire, can get the bonus...


----------



## Helios

brp said:


> I like CSR.  I have CSR and Amex Platinum. mrs. brp just got the free Amex and will swap this for Aspire so that we have all bases covered.
> 
> Cheers.


CSR is definitely the best CC for travel purchases and for its liberal way to assign 3x to several categories.  

But, the Amex Plat (and even the Amex Plat Biz) and the Citi Prestige have also sweet spots if you want to maximize benefits like 5x on airfare, 1.5x on purchases that are >$5K, or 4th night free...


----------



## csodjd

I just signed up for the American Express Hilton Honors "Aspire" Card on the AX website. I'm canceling the "Ascend" card that they sent me to replace my Hilton Honors Visa card as soon as that can be done, which is Jan 30. 

Annual fee for the Ascend is $95. For the Aspire it is $495. So, it's costing an extra $400. 

However, it automatically gives you Hilton Diamond status. That means Diamond perks (for me, guaranteed room as long as you reserve 48 hrs ahead is a big one, plus automatic room upgrades), plus all Hilton hotel reservations are worth 29 Hilton Honor pts per dollar, because you get 14x for using the card, and 15x for being Diamond. I stay in Hilton's perhaps 30-40 nights a year (lots of Embassy Suites when I'm on the road <g>). At $300/nt x 29, that's > 300,000 HH points. Easily worth 3+ free nights. 7x HH pts for airlines, rental cars and restaurants. 

You also get $250 credit for charges at Hilton resorts, which includes food and anything else that is charged to the room, and includes the Hilton Hawaiian Village restaurants and shops -- where I have two timeshares. One weekend night for free (a 2nd if you spend $60k). And, the $250 airline credit for things like baggage fees, or, for Southwest, for the $15/flight extra charge for early check-in. 

Bottom line, the card pays for itself many times over.


----------



## Helios

csodjd said:


> I just signed up for the American Express Hilton Honors "Aspire" Card on the AX website. I'm canceling the "Ascend" card that they sent me to replace my Hilton Honors Visa card as soon as that can be done, which is Jan 30.
> 
> Annual fee for the Ascend is $95. For the Aspire it is $495. So, it's costing an extra $400.
> 
> However, it automatically gives you Hilton Diamond status. That means Diamond perks (for me, guaranteed room as long as you reserve 48 hrs ahead is a big one, plus automatic room upgrades), plus all Hilton hotel reservations are worth 29 Hilton Honor pts per dollar, because you get 14x for using the card, and 15x for being Diamond. I stay in Hilton's perhaps 30-40 nights a year (lots of Embassy Suites when I'm on the road <g>). At $300/nt x 29, that's > 300,000 HH points. Easily worth 3+ free nights. 7x HH pts for airlines, rental cars and restaurants.
> 
> You also get $250 credit for charges at Hilton resorts, which includes food and anything else that is charged to the room, and includes the Hilton Hawaiian Village restaurants and shops -- where I have two timeshares. One weekend night for free (a 2nd if you spend $60k). And, the $250 airline credit for things like baggage fees, or, for Southwest, for the $15/flight extra charge for early check-in.
> 
> Bottom line, the card pays for itself many times over.


I was going to upgrade.  But I am thinking twice.  

Already have Diamond for 2018.  For 2018, I have $400 airline credits from my Amex Plat Personal and Biz and my wife has another $200; we usually travel in F, so the additional $250 credit only would help with changes fees.  I am not sure I will need $850 for changes fees.  

Do you know if it is possible to pay for the room rate with one card and use a different card to pay for extras?  In my case some stays have to have the room rate paid with the Citi Prestige to get the 4th night comped.  So, upgrading from ascend to aspire would be a go for me if I can pay for non room rate charges with the ascend.  I realize that this only applies to the resorts...


----------



## CalGalTraveler

Helios said:


> Do you know if it is possible to pay for the room rate with one card and use a different card to pay for extras?  In my case some stays have to have the room rate paid with the Citi Prestige to get the 4th night comped.  So, upgrading from ascend to aspire would be a go for me if I can pay for non room rate charges with the ascend.  I realize that this only applies to the resorts...



We have been able to split payments across credits cards at the front desk.  Would most likely work for Hilton Amex credit. Not sure how Citi would interpret for 4th night because I don't think you can designate line items in a bill unless the front desk can split the bill in two.  This will need to be tested.


----------



## csodjd

CalGalTraveler said:


> We have been able to split payments across credits cards at the front desk.  Would most likely work for Hilton Amex credit. Not sure how Citi would interpret for 4th night because I don't think you can designate line items in a bill unless the front desk can split the bill in two.  This will need to be tested.


Same here. I -think- you can do it. I do know you can pay your bill with two different cards. But, like CalGalTraveler says, not sure if they allocate what's paying for what. However, if you have your receipt and can show the room charge was $X and you paid exactly $X on the card, you could probably show them/Citi you're entitled to the benefit.


----------



## Tamaradarann

csodjd said:


> I just signed up for the American Express Hilton Honors "Aspire" Card on the AX website. I'm canceling the "Ascend" card that they sent me to replace my Hilton Honors Visa card as soon as that can be done, which is Jan 30.
> 
> Annual fee for the Ascend is $95. For the Aspire it is $495. So, it's costing an extra $400.
> 
> However, it automatically gives you Hilton Diamond status. That means Diamond perks (for me, guaranteed room as long as you reserve 48 hrs ahead is a big one, plus automatic room upgrades), plus all Hilton hotel reservations are worth 29 Hilton Honor pts per dollar, because you get 14x for using the card, and 15x for being Diamond. I stay in Hilton's perhaps 30-40 nights a year (lots of Embassy Suites when I'm on the road <g>). At $300/nt x 29, that's > 300,000 HH points. Easily worth 3+ free nights. 7x HH pts for airlines, rental cars and restaurants.
> 
> You also get $250 credit for charges at Hilton resorts, which includes food and anything else that is charged to the room, and includes the Hilton Hawaiian Village restaurants and shops -- where I have two timeshares. One weekend night for free (a 2nd if you spend $60k). And, the $250 airline credit for things like baggage fees, or, for Southwest, for the $15/flight extra charge for early check-in.
> 
> Bottom line, the card pays for itself many times over.



Since you seem to be someone who pays for nights at Hilton Hotels including the Hilton Hawaiian Village I can see how the Aspire Card would benefit you greatly.  Since we don't pay for nights since we have many HGVC points as well as Hilton Honors points it would be much less of a benefit.  As I said before if they included HGVC Resorts as Hilton Resorts it works for us.  Since we stay about 110 days a year in excluding HGVC timeshares stays reduces the value to us.


----------



## csodjd

Tamaradarann said:


> Since you seem to be someone who pays for nights at Hilton Hotels including the Hilton Hawaiian Village I can see how the Aspire Card would benefit you greatly.  Since we don't pay for nights since we have many HGVC points as well as Hilton Honors points it would be much less of a benefit.  As I said before if they included HGVC Resorts as Hilton Resorts it works for us.  Since we stay about 110 days a year in excluding HGVC timeshares stays reduces the value to us.


Yes, I pay for a lot of 1-3 night stays that are work-related. 

Don't normally (ever) pay for Hilton Hawaiian Village, I have two ocean view weeks there, but this year got complicated because I booked both my home weeks, then found out a few months later I screwed up and couldn't go when I booked them, and by then when I COULD go was not available. So, I'm trying now to rent those two weeks in June and paying $ to go in August. (However, also watching to see if nights open up and if they do, I will cancel a reservation if it hasn't rented and use those points. But, so far, nothing has opened that I can make use of.)


----------



## Helios

CalGalTraveler said:


> We have been able to split payments across credits cards at the front desk.  Would most likely work for Hilton Amex credit. Not sure how Citi would interpret for 4th night because I don't think you can designate line items in a bill unless the front desk can split the bill in two.  This will need to be tested.


I wonder if it is possible to do a partial payment just for incidentals in a way that only the room rate shows up at the end.  Probably the receipt would show all charges and payments instead of clearing the incidentals and only leaving the room rate.


----------



## HGVC Lover

Julian926 said:


> Anyone considering the Amex Hilton Aspire card?  It's automatic Diamond status with loads of benefits. However, the $450 annual fee may draw some people away.



I just received the Aspire and would anyone know if you use your Aspire to buy a HGVC resale if you would get the 12 points per spend or would it fall under the 3 point per dollar spend?


----------



## CalGalTraveler

Only if you purchase the resale through HGVC.


----------



## Helios

HGVC Lover said:


> I just received the Aspire and would anyone know if you use your Aspire to buy a HGVC resale if you would get the 12 points per spend or would it fall under the 3 point per dollar spend?


That would have been a cool way to rack up some Hilton pesos...


----------



## Tamaradarann

HGVC Lover said:


> I just received the Aspire and would anyone know if you use your Aspire to buy a HGVC resale if you would get the 12 points per spend or would it fall under the 3 point per dollar spend?



I have bought 6 HGVC weeks resale, (some HGVC resale and some not) and I was NOT allowed to use any credit card for the entire purchase balance only I believe a one thousand dollar down payment.  I always like using a credit card for any purchase either Hilton Amex for Hilton Honors Points or a Fidelity Visa for 2% back but it was not an option for the balance.


----------



## presley

You all talked me into getting the card. Normally, I balk at such high annual fees, but after looking at which resorts give the $250 credit I am sure I'll use my one weekend night and the $250. resort credit. That will probably wipe out the $450 annual fee right there.


----------



## Mosescan

Tamaradarann said:


> I have bought 6 HGVC weeks resale, (some HGVC resale and some not) and I was NOT allowed to use any credit card for the entire purchase balance only I believe a one thousand dollar down payment.  I always like using a credit card for any purchase either Hilton Amex for Hilton Honors Points or a Fidelity Visa for 2% back but it was not an option for the balance.


I bought two weeks resale from HGVC in Scotland and was able to pay for both with my credit card. It's a Capital One cash back card.


----------



## Tamaradarann

Mosescan said:


> I bought two weeks resale from HGVC in Scotland and was able to pay for both with my credit card. It's a Capital One cash back card.



That's great.  Perhaps HGVC has changed its policy and procedures.  Also, my HGVC resales were where HGVC was acting as a broker between an owner and me.  Therefore, the proceeds, minus a percentage that HGVC was making was going to the owner.  Perhaps your resales are owned outright by HGVC, therefore, they are selling them directly to you.   If in fact they do own them outright, what is the difference between them selling them as resales and what the presentation timeshare sales people sell when they are selling weeks for older resorts that are already sold out?


----------



## Mosescan

Tamaradarann said:


> That's great.  Perhaps HGVC has changed its policy and procedures.  Also, my HGVC resales were where HGVC was acting as a broker between an owner and me.  Therefore, the proceeds, minus a percentage that HGVC was making was going to the owner.  Perhaps your resales are owned outright by HGVC, therefore, they are selling them directly to you.   If in fact they do own them outright, what is the difference between them selling them as resales and what the presentation timeshare sales people sell when they are selling weeks for older resorts that are already sold out?


Mine were brokered by HGVC on behalf of the owners. HGVC's cut was 10%. The rest went to the seller. By luck I actually got consecutive weeks in the same cabin from 2 different owners. Price was certainly at resale levels - Current exchange made it about $11200 US for a 9600 point platinum 3 BR Plus unit. Maint. fees currently about $1200 US with exchange rates.


----------



## Julian926

Just an update on the $250 airline credit - I got my 250 from American Airline gift cards with no problems.  I broke it down by 100,100, and 50 denominations.  Keep in mind that airline gift cards will vary from airlines.


----------



## CalGalTraveler

Julian926 said:


> Just an update on the $250 airline credit - I got my 250 from American Airline gift cards with no problems.  I broke it down by 100,100, and 50 denominations.  Keep in mind that airline gift cards will vary from airlines.



Thanks for sharing.  Glad to know it works. I am holding out for an upgrade offer for the Aspire from one of my two Ascend cards (one is converted Citi HHonors).  I am told they will be loaded by Amex marketing by mid-march.  Will cancel the other Ascend and save the fee.

It appears that the Aspire card gains access to the same concierge as AMEX Platinum so will try to see if we can get Hamilton tickets via that route for an upcoming trip to W 57.  (we may be the only people on the planet who haven't seen Hamilton yet!)


----------



## Julian926

Wow, that's pretty cool to know. Let us know if you're able to Hamilton tix.


----------



## hurnik

Julian926 said:


> Just an update on the $250 airline credit - I got my 250 from American Airline gift cards with no problems.  I broke it down by 100,100, and 50 denominations.  Keep in mind that airline gift cards will vary from airlines.



Good to know, although be careful with the airline gift cards.

Delta, for example, won't let you redeem more than 3 gift cards on a single ticket.

AA gift cards have a ton of restrictions (can't use them for international travel and only on certain AA flights if using partner airlines, it must be coded correctly something about flights like American Eagle or such).

Just in case folks don't read the fine print on the GC terms and then suddenly find themselves not being able to use them the way they wanted.


----------



## CalGalTraveler

Good to know. These gift cards sound like those silly $100 United travel vouchers they provide for service disruption - had to jump through hoops to be able to use them.

If possible I will get SWA gift cards as they tend to be less restrictive (but also have a max of 2 per ticket).  SWA is becoming our go-to airline. When they start flying to HI then our use of United will be limited to international travel.


----------



## Helios

CalGalTraveler said:


> Thanks for sharing.  Glad to know it works. I am holding out for an upgrade offer for the Aspire from one of my two Ascend cards (one is converted Citi HHonors).  I am told they will be loaded by Amex marketing by mid-march.  Will cancel the other Ascend and save the fee.
> 
> It appears that the Aspire card gains access to the same concierge as AMEX Platinum so will try to see if we can get Hamilton tickets via that route for an upcoming trip to W 57.  (we may be the only people on the planet who haven't seen Hamilton yet!)


FYI - I tried getting tickets through the Plat Concierge (Personal and Biz) a couple of months ago and the cheapest they found was $900pp.


----------



## loosefeet

Julian926 said:


> Just an update on the $250 airline credit - I got my 250 from American Airline gift cards with no problems.  I broke it down by 100,100, and 50 denominations.  Keep in mind that airline gift cards will vary from airlines.


SO, one can use the Aspire card and buy gift cards on any airline to get the credit?  I may do that--just wasn't sure.  I do know you need to choose one airline to use credit on--you can change, but you have to call them to do that.


----------



## Sky313

loosefeet said:


> SO, one can use the Aspire card and buy gift cards on any airline to get the credit?  I may do that--just wasn't sure.  I do know you need to choose one airline to use credit on--you can change, but you have to call them to do that.


Read this:
https://thepointsguy.com/guide/amex-fee-credit-airline-gift-card/

Aspire card follows the same rules.


----------



## Julian926

I actually called the plat concierge tied with the Aspire a few days ago.  They quoted me $580 as the cheapest seats in NYC. This was for a Saturday in March - 8pm.


----------



## SmithOp

Since this thread is drifting to Hamilton, let me post this.  Lin Manuel was on Jimmy Fallon the other night with Weird Al and they did this polka mash up, hilarious.  Lin Manuel announced he is reprising his role for performances in Puerto Rico to raise contributions to help rebuild.







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Arimaas

SmithOp said:


> Since this thread is drifting to Hamilton, let me post this.  Lin Manuel was on Jimmy Fallon the other night with Weird Al and they did this polka mash up, hilarious.  Lin Manuel announced he is reprising his role for performances in Puerto Rico to raise contributions to help rebuild.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro



Saw weird al In 2011 at the pantages in West Hollywood (CA). Great show. Not that I've aged gracefully, but he put on some weight!!


----------



## Helios

Julian926 said:


> I actually called the plat concierge tied with the Aspire a few days ago.  They quoted me $580 as the cheapest seats in NYC. This was for a Saturday in March - 8pm.


That's not a bad price...I got an email last week with last minute deals starting at ~ $400 for yesterday and today.  Not related to Amex Plat.


----------



## Helios

Just confirmed that as an old Surpass card member and now an Ascend card member, I can apply for a new Aspire and get the sign up bonus.  Otherwise, I can upgrade and pay a prorated an AF.


----------



## mav

I actually got the Aspire card about a month ago , already had the other 2 Hilton cards with Amex and got 100,000 points as sign up bonus's on all 3. I also had my daughter get all 3 , one at a time, so she has a nice block of Hilton points also.


----------



## Julian926

Regarding Resort credit - 
I'm starting to now see Hilton Grand Vacation Club resorts in the Resort listing for the first time.  Has anyone tried the Aspire card to see if they get credit from HGVC expenses?


----------



## Bao Nguyen

Julian926 said:


> Regarding Resort credit -
> I'm starting to now see Hilton Grand Vacation Club resorts in the Resort listing for the first time.  Has anyone tried the Aspire card to see if they get credit from HGVC expenses?


I just paid $179 club fee with my Amex Aspire. I got credit back $179 in couple day as resort credit .


----------



## brp

Bao Nguyen said:


> I just paid $179 club fee with my Amex Aspire. I got credit back $179 in couple day as resort credit .



Now *that* is interesting and very unexpected. I would not count on this continuing going forward, but great while it lasts 

Cheers.


----------



## hurnik

Bao Nguyen said:


> I just paid $179 club fee with my Amex Aspire. I got credit back $179 in couple day as resort credit .


Stupid question, but how did you pay just the club due?

Mine's folded into the entire MF for one of my contracts.  Did you just pay $179 of say, $1025 or something?


----------



## GT75

hurnik said:


> Mine's folded into the entire MF for one of my contracts.



I only had club dues on my oldest contract.    MFs haven't posted yet for that resort.    Actually, none of mine have posted yet.


----------



## PigsDad

hurnik said:


> Stupid question, but how did you pay just the club due?
> 
> Mine's folded into the entire MF for one of my contracts.  Did you just pay $179 of say, $1025 or something?


Sometimes just the Club Dues bill comes in before the full maintenance fee bill, and you can pay just that.  It just seems to depends on where you own.

Personally, I wait and pay all my MFs (I own three weeks) in mid-January.  Since the closing date on my Hilton CC is around the 8th of the month, I don't have to actually pay my fees until around March 1st!

Kurt


----------



## Bao Nguyen

hurnik said:


> Stupid question, but how did you pay just the club due?
> 
> Mine's folded into the entire MF for one of my contracts.  Did you just pay $179 of say, $1025 or something?


Couple weeks ago, when I logged into HGVCclub site and it prompted me to pay  the club  fee.  We all got one free night , just wonder if we can use free night to extend our trip at HGVC.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy

brp said:


> Now *that* is interesting and very unexpected. I would not count on this continuing going forward, but great while it lasts
> 
> Cheers.



I noticed that at some point they updated the list eligible Hilton resorts to include many, perhaps all of the HGVC resorts.  I know that when i first looked none of the HGVC resorts were there.    We own at Kings Land, and that is definitely on the list.   Since i have not otherwise used that credit in 2018, i plan to pay my MF before the end of the year.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy

Bao Nguyen said:


> Couple weeks ago, when I logged into HGVCclub site and it prompted me to pay  the club  fee.  We all got one free night , just wonder if we can use free night to extend our trip at HGVC.



I had not thought about doing that, but believe it should work.  I believe these are Honors reward certificates, so they are probably only good for certain room categories, and likely won't cover a suite.


----------



## brp

1Kflyerguy said:


> I noticed that at some point they updated the list eligible Hilton resorts to include many, perhaps all of the HGVC resorts.  I know that when i first looked none of the HGVC resorts were there.    We own at Kings Land, and that is definitely on the list.   Since i have not otherwise used that credit in 2018, i plan to pay my MF before the end of the year.



It will be interesting to see if you get the credit for the Club Dues if paying them as part of the overall MFs (as opposed to separately as above).

One thin I* don't* see on the list is Bay Club. Maybe because it's an affiliate?

Cheers.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy

brp said:


> It will be interesting to see if you get the credit for the Club Dues if paying them as part of the overall MFs (as opposed to separately as above).
> 
> One thin I* don't* see on the list is Bay Club. Maybe because it's an affiliate?
> 
> Cheers.



Your probably correct.  I don't see Bay Club as bookable via Hilton.com, which means it can't be a Hilton Resort.


----------



## Tamaradarann

brp said:


> Now *that* is interesting and very unexpected. I would not count on this continuing going forward, but great while it lasts
> 
> Cheers.


I thought that you had to pay for something at a resort.  How did you get a resort credit for a club fee? What Resort?


----------



## brp

Tamaradarann said:


> I thought that you had to pay for something at a resort.  How did you get a resort credit for a club fee? What Resort?



We didn't. But it appears that @Bao Nguyen did.

We did get a credit earlier this year, but that was a resort stay in Aruba.

Cheers.


----------



## Ralph Sir Edward

1Kflyerguy said:


> Your probably correct.  I don't see Bay Club as bookable via Hilton.com, which means it can't be a Hilton Resort.



For me, that is the acid test. If I don't get credit for Bay Club this December, _adios_ the card.


----------



## hurnik

GT75 said:


> I only had club dues on my oldest contract.    MFs haven't posted yet for that resort.    Actually, none of mine have posted yet.



Wow!  Granted, all mine are in Vegas, and I've never gotten just the club dues by itself in the 10+ years.  Although seems Flamingo is really quick about putting their MF online as my others are at the Strip location.  Flamingo's the only one "ready" to be paid.

Although I'd think it wouldn't matter if it's $179 or the full MF, the credit card merchant code should be the same, regardless, no?


----------



## Tamaradarann

Bao Nguyen said:


> I just paid $179 club fee with my Amex Aspire. I got credit back $179 in couple day as resort credit .



I thought that you had to pay for something at a resort. How did you get a resort credit for a club fee? What Resort?


----------



## hurnik

Tamaradarann said:


> I thought that you had to pay for something at a resort. How did you get a resort credit for a club fee? What Resort?



With Amex (and some other cards, like the Chase Sapphire Reserve), the category credit can count for things that one wouldn't think it should, LOL.
For example, the Amex and CSR state you get $XXX for "airline" credit, and usually specifically exclude Airline gift cards.  BUT, there's all sorts of data points on Flyertalk that folks can buy $50 airline gift cards (depends on the airline, what denomination works) and it gets coded as an "airline" credit, so they get reimbursed for that.

I'm guessing it's the same thing here.  Quite possibly when HGVC processes the club due, they're coding it in a way (maybe it shows up as like:  Hilton xxxx) and that triggers the Amex credit.  The process is automated.

I would think that (unless HGVC codes only the club dues this way, vs. the MF), that your MF would be elilgible as well (up to the dollar amount) for the credit.

But I don't have the Amex Hilton cards anymore after the big devaluation last year.  I switched to Starwood/Marriott.


----------



## Bao Nguyen

Tamaradarann said:


> I thought that you had to pay for something at a resort. How did you get a resort credit for a club fee? What Resort?


I just learned  this after I paid the club fee. Please see the print screen below.
https://imgur.com/a/tYmTXDc


----------



## hurnik

Bao Nguyen said:


> I just learned  this after I paid the club fee. Please see the print screen below.
> https://imgur.com/a/tYmTXDc



So I'm guessing that even the regular MF would've been counted (I don't have the Aspire card, so not sure what the limit is on the credit).
BUT that makes the card more valuable, IMO.


----------



## Bao Nguyen

hurnik said:


> So I'm guessing that even the regular MF would've been counted (I don't have the Aspire card, so not sure what the limit is on the credit).
> BUT that makes the card more valuable, IMO.


Resort credit is $250, I got credit $176 club fee and $74 from MF.  I'm waiting till Jan 2019 , I will have  $250 resort to pay the rest of my MF .  I don't see any downside to get  Aspire card.

$250 resort fee,  one weekend night , $200 airline fee and Diamond status give you free breakfast and free room upgrade.

I can use the free weekend night before or after my HGVC booking, late check out 4 pm .  HGVC check out is 10 AM, too early.


----------



## frank808

I have paid hgvc reservation fees and have stayed at a few hgvc resorts that have charges such as parking fees and have not triggered the $250 rebate.  What did you do to trigger this?  The charges post as hgvc and others post as hgvc from the properties and they have not triggered the rebate.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Oscar923

frank808 said:


> I have paid hgvc reservation fees and have stayed at a few hgvc resorts that have charges such as parking fees and have not triggered the $250 rebate.  What did you do to trigger this?  The charges post as hgvc and others post as hgvc from the properties and they have not triggered the rebate.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I think in Bao’s case, he was paying the maintence and club fees, not reservation or charges at the hgvc resorts. Although one would think that if MF qualifies for the $250 credits, charges at hgvc should also qualify.  Has anyone else received the $250 credits after paying MF?  If it works, upgrading from Hilton ascend to aspire really makes a lot of sense.


----------



## frank808

Oscar923 said:


> I think in Bao’s case, he was paying the maintence and club fees, not reservation or charges at the hgvc resorts. Although one would think that if MF qualifies for the $250 credits, charges at hgvc should also qualify.  Has anyone else received the $250 credits after paying MF?  If it works, upgrading from Hilton ascend to aspire really makes a lot of sense.


Club fees and reservation fees are labeled the same when I look at my statement.  Processed from hgvc in florida.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sky313

frank808 said:


> Club fees and reservation fees are labeled the same when I look at my statement.  Processed from hgvc in florida.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk



are you getting 14x points at least?


----------



## Oscar923

frank808 said:


> Club fees and reservation fees are labeled the same when I look at my statement.  Processed from hgvc in florida.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Were you staying at one of the affiliates?  I looked at the Hilton "resort" list, and there are many HGVC resorts.  But affiliates are not on the list.


----------



## frank808

Sky313 said:


> are you getting 14x points at least?


That I do.





Oscar923 said:


> Were you staying at one of the affiliates?  I looked at the Hilton "resort" list, and there are many HGVC resorts.  But affiliates are not on the list.


Nope.  Lagoon tower, Grand Waikikian, Hokulani, Grand Islander and South Beach.  None of those triggered the $250 rebate.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bao Nguyen

Oscar923 said:


> I think in Bao’s case, he was paying the maintence and club fees, not reservation or charges at the hgvc resorts. Although one would think that if MF qualifies for the $250 credits, charges at hgvc should also qualify.  Has anyone else received the $250 credits after paying MF?  If it works, upgrading from Hilton ascend to aspire really makes a lot of sense.


I got $74 credited after paid MF.


----------



## Tamaradarann

Oscar923 said:


> I think in Bao’s case, he was paying the maintence and club fees, not reservation or charges at the hgvc resorts. Although one would think that if MF qualifies for the $250 credits, charges at hgvc should also qualify.  Has anyone else received the $250 credits after paying MF?  If it works, upgrading from Hilton ascend to aspire really makes a lot of sense.



I read Bao's statement again, and he only got $179 credit for club fees, he didn't say anything about maintenance fees.  I do pay my club fees and maintenance fees I will pay them together, I couldn't be bothered paying things separately like that.  I also want to get credit in 2018 for making $15,000 worth of expenditures for a free weekend night.


----------



## frank808

Tamaradarann said:


> I read Bao's statement again, and he only got $179 credit for club fees, he didn't say anything about maintenance fees.  I do pay my club fees and maintenance fees I will pay them together, I couldn't be bothered paying things separately like that.  I also want to get credit in 2018 for making $15,000 worth of expenditures for a free weekend night.


The 15k spend was on my ascend card for free night.  The certificate arrived in email about 2 weeks after hitting the 15k spend.

Aspire gets a free weekend night without any spend.  You get another free weekend night at 60k spend with aspire.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tamaradarann

frank808 said:


> The 15k spend was on my ascend card for free night.  The certificate arrived in email about 2 weeks after hitting the 15k spend.
> 
> Aspire gets a free weekend night without any spend.  You get another free weekend night at 60k spend with aspire.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk



I understand what you are saying.  I would have upgraded my Honors card to the Ascend Card if certain benefits of that card were clear.  We have been discussing the issue of the $250 resort credit.  That should be a credit that could be used at any Hilton Hotel without question.  The $250 flight credit is another questionable expenditure.  Can it be used for baggage on Hawaiian Airlines?  How about seat upgrades on Hawaiian Airlines? 

I don't spend 60K on my HHonors card since a lot of my expenditures are ones which Honors Cards only give 3 points instead of the 6 you get for restaurants, supermarkets, and gas stations.  I have another card that give 2% cash on all expenditures that I use for those expenditures.


----------



## frank808

I have gotten the United credit within 3 days of the charges being posted.  The $250 credit is good for one airline that you choose at the beginning of the year (or when you first get the Aspire card for that year).   It is good for all expenditures except for purchasing tickests.  Should work for seat upgrades but have not used it for that.  I have been credited for luggage, food and drink charges.  Luggage charges of any type will trigger the credit.

My problem is that I have not been reimbursed the $250 for Hilton charges.  Spent a few days at Grand Wailea and I had $1k worth of food, beverage and parking charges that have not triggered the $250 credit from Aspire card.  Also have incurred reservation fees booking HGVC stays with Aspire and no credit there.  Have stayed at HGVC South Beach, Hokulani, Lagoon Tower, Grand Waikikian and Grand Islander using Aspire card and no credit of the $250 yet.  Will be calling Amex to see what is going on as none of my Hilton spend has triggered the credit.  I am wondering how Bao had his club fees and maintenance fees trigger the $250 credit (I did not think club fees and mf would trigger it) and yet my spend that should have triggered the credit did not.

Just want to be sure that you know the Ascend card does not provide the $250 credit for Hilton and airline spend.  It is the Aspire Amex card that does.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy

frank808 said:


> I have gotten the United credit within 3 days of the charges being posted.  The $250 credit is good for one airline that you choose at the beginning of the year (or when you first get the Aspire card for that year).   It is good for all expenditures except for purchasing tickests.  Should work for seat upgrades but have not used it for that.  I have been credited for luggage, food and drink charges.  Luggage charges of any type will trigger the credit.
> 
> My problem is that I have not been reimbursed the $250 for Hilton charges.  Spent a few days at Grand Wailea and I had $1k worth of food, beverage and parking charges that have not triggered the $250 credit from Aspire card.  Also have incurred reservation fees booking HGVC stays with Aspire and no credit there.  Have stayed at HGVC South Beach, Hokulani, Lagoon Tower, Grand Waikikian and Grand Islander using Aspire card and no credit of the $250 yet.  Will be calling Amex to see what is going on as none of my Hilton spend has triggered the credit.  I am wondering how Bao had his club fees and maintenance fees trigger the $250 credit (I did not think club fees and mf would trigger it) and yet my spend that should have triggered the credit did not.
> 
> Just want to be sure that you know the Ascend card does not provide the $250 credit for Hilton and airline spend.  It is the Aspire Amex card that does.



I would definitely call, i see both the Grand Wailea and Grand Islander on the list of resorts eligible for the credit.  I know some hotels outsource the parking to a 3rd party so perhaps those charges dont count.


----------



## frank808

1Kflyerguy said:


> I would definitely call, i see both the Grand Wailea and Grand Islander on the list of resorts eligible for the credit.  I know some hotels outsource the parking to a 3rd party so perhaps those charges dont count.


The parking charges at HHV is run in house and is charged by Hilton.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## brp

Tamaradarann said:


> That should be a credit that could be used at any Hilton Hotel without question.



Why should it be a credit at any Hilton when the published rules explicitly state that it is for resorts only?

Cheers.


----------



## Oscar923

Tamaradarann said:


> I read Bao's statement again, and he only got $179 credit for club fees, he didn't say anything about maintenance fees.  I do pay my club fees and maintenance fees I will pay them together, I couldn't be bothered paying things separately like that.  I also want to get credit in 2018 for making $15,000 worth of expenditures for a free weekend night.


Bao got $176 credits paying the club fees and also got $74 after paying the MF (in a post just right before yours).  So far Bao is the only one reported to have received the $250 credits after paying with the Hilton aspire.  I hope there are others who could confirm that the $250 credits from Hilton aspire apply to hgvc club fee and MF. If so, I would upgrade my Hilton ascend to aspire.


----------



## Sky313

frank808 said:


> I have gotten the United credit within 3 days of the charges being posted.  The $250 credit is good for one airline that you choose at the beginning of the year (or when you first get the Aspire card for that year).   It is good for all expenditures except for purchasing tickests.  Should work for seat upgrades but have not used it for that.  I have been credited for luggage, food and drink charges.  Luggage charges of any type will trigger the credit.
> 
> My problem is that I have not been reimbursed the $250 for Hilton charges.  Spent a few days at Grand Wailea and I had $1k worth of food, beverage and parking charges that have not triggered the $250 credit from Aspire card.  Also have incurred reservation fees booking HGVC stays with Aspire and no credit there.  Have stayed at HGVC South Beach, Hokulani, Lagoon Tower, Grand Waikikian and Grand Islander using Aspire card and no credit of the $250 yet.  Will be calling Amex to see what is going on as none of my Hilton spend has triggered the credit.  I am wondering how Bao had his club fees and maintenance fees trigger the $250 credit (I did not think club fees and mf would trigger it) and yet my spend that should have triggered the credit did not.
> 
> Just want to be sure that you know the Ascend card does not provide the $250 credit for Hilton and airline spend.  It is the Aspire Amex card that does.



You have to call in to amex to get the $250 credit - for some reason it's not automatic for this resort (at least that's what I had to do in Sept)


----------



## Tamaradarann

brp said:


> Why should it be a credit at any Hilton when the published rules explicitly state that it is for resorts only?
> 
> Cheers.


My reasoning is that what constitutes a "RESORT" is controversial, (That is the reason there is so much discussion here about it).  Since it is a Hilton Card make it a Hilton expenditure credit.  What difference should it be to the customer what Hilton, we are spending our credit or money at a Hilton.


----------



## Tamaradarann

Oscar923 said:


> Bao got $176 credits paying the club fees and also got $74 after paying the MF (in a post just right before yours).  So far Bao is the only one reported to have received the $250 credits after paying with the Hilton aspire.  I hope there are others who could confirm that the $250 credits from Hilton aspire apply to hgvc club fee and MF. If so, I would upgrade my Hilton ascend to aspire.



Yes he did.  I wonder why he didn't initially just post information about the entire $250 credit that he got, since that is what the Aspire Card gives you?


----------



## brp

Tamaradarann said:


> My reasoning is that what constitutes a "RESORT" is controversial, (That is the reason there is so much discussion here about it).  Since it is a Hilton Card make it a Hilton expenditure credit.  What difference should it be to the customer what Hilton, we are spending our credit or money at a Hilton.



Got it. They do have a very explicit (and growing) list of qualified locations. In the end, I think the real reason for limiting it in this way is that fewer people will actually be able to use it, so less payout. I get why they're doing it, and at least they're very up-front, explicit and informative about it.

Although they don't clearly define "qualifying spend" and don't explicitly say that it includes the room rate, although it does.

Cheers.


----------



## hurnik

There's a thread on FlyerTalk about this, some of which is interesting and may explain things:

https://www.flyertalk.com/forum/hil...-hilton-amex-aspire-250-resort-credit-14.html


----------



## 1Kflyerguy

hurnik said:


> There's a thread on FlyerTalk about this, some of which is interesting and may explain things:
> 
> https://applynow.chase.com/FlexAppWeb/renderApp.do?CELL=6T8J&amp;SPID=FPV5&amp;PROMO=DF01



I think you posted the wrong link.... that appears to be a credit card application..


----------



## hurnik

1Kflyerguy said:


> I think you posted the wrong link.... that appears to be a credit card application..



AUGH!
Thanks.  Fixed it.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy

Tamaradarann said:


> I understand what you are saying.  I would have upgraded my Honors card to the Ascend Card if certain benefits of that card were clear.  We have been discussing the issue of the $250 resort credit.  That should be a credit that could be used at any Hilton Hotel without question.  The $250 flight credit is another questionable expenditure.  Can it be used for baggage on Hawaiian Airlines?  How about seat upgrades on Hawaiian Airlines?



There is a list of participating airlines on the Amex website.  Last time i checked Hawaiian was NOT a partner, so the credit will not be applicable for any of their fees.  The list is pretty extensive, but certainly not all airlines.  You would need to check the list to see if airlines you use and incur fees are included.  I mostly fly UA, Hawaiian and Southwest.  I am a million miler on UA, so i don't pay much in the way of add on fees with them.  I chose Southwest as my partner this year.   I was able to get full value very quickly. 

As for the resort credit, Amex also has a link to Resorts tab on the Hilton website.  Its kind of hassle to search, but it clear which places are and are not considered a resort.

I assume they limit the credit to "resorts" as those are probably more profitable as they usually include multiple places to eat and drink when compared with something like a Hampton Inn.  I am not certain but i suspect the property not Amex covers the credit.


----------



## WhatTheDogSaid

I got last week’s baggage charges on three Hawaiian flights reimbursed on my Aspire card within days. The charge for my drink hasn’t come through at all.  It should be covered if it ever does.

I was also happy to see $250 credited for meals at the HGVC King’s Land Resort.


----------



## Tamaradarann

hurnik said:


> There's a thread on FlyerTalk about this, some of which is interesting and may explain things:
> 
> https://www.flyertalk.com/forum/hil...-hilton-amex-aspire-250-resort-credit-14.html


The list of the resorts includes the Hilton Hawaiian Village.  However, Frank808 says he didn't get the credit!


----------



## ConejoRed

I paid my HGVC Craigendarroch maintenance fees last week and received a $225 credit on my Amex Aspire card (balance left from the $250).  I called Craigendarroch's finance department directly to pay it before the bill came (although they had the actual amount) and the merchant code that was used was "Travel-Lodging" which may be why I received the credit.  Last year I paid online and did not receive any credit or points so the key is to call and pay it directly.


----------



## brp

Tamaradarann said:


> The list of the resorts includes the Hilton Hawaiian Village.  However, Frank808 says he didn't get the credit!



We had the same issue earlier this year in Aruba. We called and it did get addressed. I think that HHV was added recently, so that may have caused the issue.

Cheers.


----------



## hurnik

1Kflyerguy said:


> There is a list of participating airlines on the Amex website.  Last time i checked Hawaiian was NOT a partner, so the credit will not be applicable for any of their fees.  The list is pretty extensive, but certainly not all airlines.  You would need to check the list to see if airlines you use and incur fees are included.  I mostly fly UA, Hawaiian and Southwest.  I am a million miler on UA, so i don't pay much in the way of add on fees with them.  I chose Southwest as my partner this year.   I was able to get full value very quickly.
> 
> As for the resort credit, Amex also has a link to Resorts tab on the Hilton website.  Its kind of hassle to search, but it clear which places are and are not considered a resort.
> 
> I assume they limit the credit to "resorts" as those are probably more profitable as they usually include multiple places to eat and drink when compared with something like a Hampton Inn.  I am not certain but i suspect the property not Amex covers the credit.



There's also a thread on the Flyertalk forums (in the Amex credit card forum, I believe) that lists what counts and what doesn't for "airline" credit.
I know for the majors: AA, Delta, Southwest, United, that gift cards in CERTAIN denominations can also trigger the credit.

Just be aware that AA gift cards have some pretty severe restrictions, and Delta limits you to no more than THREE gift cards when redeeming.

That's one way you can "pay for a flight/upgrade" and still get the credit.


----------



## hurnik

Tamaradarann said:


> The list of the resorts includes the Hilton Hawaiian Village.  However, Frank808 says he didn't get the credit!



There's a post by "sdsearch" or something that kinda explains an interesting situation where the credit can or cannot be triggered.  Apparently pre-paid things that go through a certain processing center can trigger the credit, since Amex can't distinguish between the "resort" credit or not.

Also I believe can take 60 days (2 billing cycles) for the credit to show up.

But there's some variations there as well.

The credit card processing center is the one I thought was particularly interesting.


----------



## brp

hurnik said:


> There's a post by "sdsearch" or something that kinda explains an interesting situation where the credit can or cannot be triggered.  Apparently pre-paid things that go through a certain processing center can trigger the credit, since Amex can't distinguish between the "resort" credit or not.
> 
> The credit card processing center is the one I thought was particularly interesting.



As did I when I read that. However, when I last checked that thread (maybe a week or so ago) I saw no corroborations for that event.

Cheers.


----------



## hurnik

frank808 said:


> I have gotten the United credit within 3 days of the charges being posted.  The $250 credit is good for one airline that you choose at the beginning of the year (or when you first get the Aspire card for that year).   It is good for all expenditures except for purchasing tickests.  Should work for seat upgrades but have not used it for that.  I have been credited for luggage, food and drink charges.  Luggage charges of any type will trigger the credit.
> 
> My problem is that I have not been reimbursed the $250 for Hilton charges.  Spent a few days at Grand Wailea and I had $1k worth of food, beverage and parking charges that have not triggered the $250 credit from Aspire card.  Also have incurred reservation fees booking HGVC stays with Aspire and no credit there.  Have stayed at HGVC South Beach, Hokulani, Lagoon Tower, Grand Waikikian and Grand Islander using Aspire card and no credit of the $250 yet.  Will be calling Amex to see what is going on as none of my Hilton spend has triggered the credit.  I am wondering how Bao had his club fees and maintenance fees trigger the $250 credit (I did not think club fees and mf would trigger it) and yet my spend that should have triggered the credit did not.
> 
> Just want to be sure that you know the Ascend card does not provide the $250 credit for Hilton and airline spend.  It is the Aspire Amex card that does.



Let us know what Amex says.
I'd think the Grand Wailea would count.


Although they (Amex) apparently had a glitch from January - May (?) where things didn't process correctly.

If I'm reading the post #189 on the FT forums correctly.


----------



## hurnik

brp said:


> As did I when I read that. However, when I last checked that thread (maybe a week or so ago) I saw no corroborations for that event.
> 
> Cheers.



Check out post 196, 211
Then sdsearch posts on 218, and further muddying the waters is post #219
Post 225 seems to explain the situation a little better.

(although note that if one UPGRADED to the Aspire card, apparently you're not eligible for the resort credit until the 1 year anniversary, which I did not know).

I may have to back up the FT thread to like the 10th page and read forward from there.  Lots of different conversations going on (the $100 credit vs. the $250 credit vs. advance booking, etc.)

Quite confusing.


----------



## Tamaradarann

hurnik said:


> Check out post 196, 211
> Then sdsearch posts on 218, and further muddying the waters is post #219
> Post 225 seems to explain the situation a little better.
> 
> (although note that if one UPGRADED to the Aspire card, apparently you're not eligible for the resort credit until the 1 year anniversary, which I did not know).
> 
> I may have to back up the FT thread to like the 10th page and read forward from there.  Lots of different conversations going on (the $100 credit vs. the $250 credit vs. advance booking, etc.)
> 
> Quite confusing.



So if you get an additional Aspire Card you would immediately get the $250 credit and then you could cancel the other Amex Card rather than wait a year to get the $250 Resort Credit?


----------



## hurnik

Tamaradarann said:


> So if you get an additional Aspire Card you would immediately get the $250 credit and then you could cancel the other Amex Card rather than wait a year to get the $250 Resort Credit?



Not sure.  Probably best to ask the folks on the Flyertalk forum thread.


----------



## Tamaradarann

Tamaradarann said:


> So if you get an additional Aspire Card you would immediately get the $250 credit and then you could cancel the other Amex Card rather than wait a year to get the $250 Resort Credit?



Instead of cancelling the other Amex Card lets see if this works for 1 year.  I have the Surpass card and pay $95/year.  Instead of upgrading the Surpass to the Aspire Card I get a new Aspire Card for $450/year.  That card comes with 1 free night without a charge which say is worth $200, $250 resort credit which I use at the Hilton Hawaiian Village, $250 in Airline Credit which I can use on Hawaiian Airlines, and Hilton Honors Platinum which has some additional benefits. 

Continue to charge over $15,000 on my Surpass card to get a free weekend night worth say $200.  I will not be getting the increase in points from the Aspire Card for the first year, but the free weekend night is worth more than the difference in points between the Surpass card and the Aspire Card for the $15,000 that I will be charging to the Surpass Card.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy

Tamaradarann said:


> Instead of cancelling the other Amex Card lets see if this works for 1 year.  I have the Surpass card and pay $95/year.  Instead of upgrading the Surpass to the Aspire Card I get a new Aspire Card for $450/year.  That card comes with 1 free night without a charge which say is worth $200, $250 resort credit which I use at the Hilton Hawaiian Village, $250 in Airline Credit which I can use on Hawaiian Airlines, and Hilton Honors Platinum which has some additional benefits.
> 
> Continue to charge over $15,000 on my Surpass card to get a free weekend night worth say $200.  I will not be getting the increase in points from the Aspire Card for the first year, but the free weekend night is worth more than the difference in points between the Surpass card and the Aspire Card for the $15,000 that I will be charging to the Surpass Card.



I think your plan will work, with the exception that Hawaiian Airlines is NOT a qualifying Amex partner airline.  Charges from Hawaiian are not eligible for the credit.

One note I will point out since we are near year-end.  The airline credit is valid once per calendar year.  The Resort Credit is valid once per member reward year, thus if you got the new card in November, your member reward year will start in November.    I believe the free night is awarded based on member reward year not calendar years.


----------



## Tamaradarann

Oh well if Hawaiian is not a partner then it is a no go for me.  We only fly Hawaiian and Southwest.  I kind of resent too many rules;  which airline, which Hilton Hotel, etc.  I'll stay with my Surpass Card which has given me about 3 extra free nights a year rather than the free Hilton Card; one free night and enough extra points paying HGVC maintenance, Restaurants, Gas Stations, and Supermarkets for another 2 free nights.


----------



## brp

Tamaradarann said:


> Oh well if Hawaiian is not a partner then it is a no go for me.  We only fly Hawaiian and Southwest.  I kind of resent too many rules;  which airline, which Hilton Hotel, etc.  I'll stay with my Surpass Card which has given me about 3 extra free nights a year rather than the free Hilton Card; one free night and enough extra points paying HGVC maintenance, Restaurants, Gas Stations, and Supermarkets for another 2 free nights.



FYI, this card currently *can* be used to buy WN gift cards and trigger the airline rebate. However, that behavior is not guaranteed as it is technically not a valid transaction for the credit.

Cheers.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy

Tamaradarann said:


> Oh well if Hawaiian is not a partner then it is a no go for me.  We only fly Hawaiian and Southwest.  I kind of resent too many rules;  which airline, which Hilton Hotel, etc.  I'll stay with my Surpass Card which has given me about 3 extra free nights a year rather than the free Hilton Card; one free night and enough extra points paying HGVC maintenance, Restaurants, Gas Stations, and Supermarkets for another 2 free nights.



That makes sense.  The Aspire card has a lot of perks, but your correct that each of those benefits has specific rules you need to follow.  You always have to decide if you will get value from a given card based on your travel patterns.    If you don't stay at many full service Hilton hotels, then Diamond status is not all that valuable.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy

brp said:


> FYI, this card currently *can* be used to buy WN gift cards and trigger the airline rebate. However, that behavior is not guaranteed as it is technically not a valid transaction for the credit.
> 
> Cheers.



That is what i did for this years Airline credit, Southwest cards, but as you mentioned I am not sure that a certainty going forward.  I think that works only because of the way Southwest codes the transactions on their side.  

I had not actually expected to get resort credit for my MF payment, but since i own at Kings Land, which is eligible i am hopeful that works.  If not i have some travels plans that should trigger it later in the year.


----------



## brp

1Kflyerguy said:


> That is what i did for this years Airline credit, Southwest cards, but as you mentioned I am not sure that a certainty going forward.  I think that works only because of the way Southwest codes the transactions on their side.
> 
> I had not actually expected to get resort credit for my MF payment, but since i own at Kings Land, which is eligible i am hopeful that works.  If not i have some travels plans that should trigger it later in the year.



I had planned to have mrs. brp (she has the Aspire) pay the HGVC MFs right on Jan 1. But then realized, per your comments, that the Resort credit is membership year and not calendar year. We've used all but like $15 this your for an actual resort, and I'm quite sure that the membership year is *not* Jan. 1. 

Cheers.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy

brp said:


> I had planned to have mrs. brp (she has the Aspire) pay the HGVC MFs right on Jan 1. But then realized, per your comments, that the Resort credit is membership year and not calendar year. We've used all but like $15 this your for an actual resort, and I'm quite sure that the membership year is *not* Jan. 1.
> 
> Cheers.



I believe Amex can tell you when your reward year runs if you have not memorized exactly when you originally opened the card...   would be nice if they listed this someplace on your account page.. 

Think mine must have just passed last month, as i received another free night award email.


----------



## Tamaradarann

1Kflyerguy said:


> That makes sense.  The Aspire card has a lot of perks, but your correct that each of those benefits has specific rules you need to follow.  You always have to decide if you will get value from a given card based on your travel patterns.    If you don't stay at many full service Hilton hotels, then Diamond status is not all that valuable.



Of course we stay at a lot of HGVC resorts and use our Honors points for an occasional stay at a hotel waiting for the next HGVC resort stay.


----------



## Tamaradarann

brp said:


> FYI, this card currently *can* be used to buy WN gift cards and trigger the airline rebate. However, that behavior is not guaranteed as it is technically not a valid transaction for the credit.
> 
> Cheers.


What is a WN gift card?


----------



## brp

Tamaradarann said:


> What is a WN gift card?



Gift card to pay for flight on WN, which you indicated is one of your airlines.

Cheers.


----------



## MikeinSoCal

WN gift card is a Southwest gift card.


----------



## Tamaradarann

MikeinSoCal said:


> WN gift card is a Southwest gift card.


Why call it WN?  Why not Southwest Gift Card.  Just as I just bought a $200 Gordon Biersch gift card and got $80 in bonus gift certificates for my Husband for Christmas.  Gordon Biersch in Honolulu is great.


----------



## brp

Tamaradarann said:


> Why call it WN?  Why not Southwest Gift Card.



Because their symbol is WN (just as American is AA, Alaska AS, etc.). This is what's on airport signs, boarding passes, etc. I figured people on a travel-related site would know that. If not, very easy to find. It's just the way I think of them.

Sorry for causing any confusion.

Cheers.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy

brp said:


> Because their symbol is WN (just as American is AA, Alaska AS, etc.).
> 
> Cheers.



Before anyone asks the next logical question, of why is their symbol WN..

https://www.southwestaircommunity.com/t5/Southwest-Stories/Flashback-Fridays-Why-WN/ba-p/41573


----------



## WhatTheDogSaid

Tamaradarann said:


> Oh well if Hawaiian is not a partner then it is a no go for me.  We only fly Hawaiian and Southwest.  I kind of resent too many rules;  which airline, which Hilton Hotel, etc.  I'll stay with my Surpass Card which has given me about 3 extra free nights a year rather than the free Hilton Card; one free night and enough extra points paying HGVC maintenance, Restaurants, Gas Stations, and Supermarkets for another 2 free nights.



Hawaiian is definitely eligible. I got my baggage fees and in-flight purchases on Hawaiian credited in November 2018.


----------



## Sky313

Does anyone have both the Aspire or Ascend or Business card?  The free night with Aspire coupled with a free night from Ascend/Business (once spend $15000) is reached seems like it might be worth the 2 separate cards to get 2 free weekend nights.  I had the surpass card before it became ascend (at least 2 years ago) - does that mean I can't get the bonus from the Ascend Card?


----------



## brp

Sky313 said:


> Does anyone have both the Aspire or Ascend or Business card?  The free night with Aspire coupled with a free night from Ascend/Business (once spend $15000) is reached seems like it might be worth the 2 separate cards to get 2 free weekend nights.  I had the surpass card before it became ascend (at least 2 years ago) - does that mean I can't get the bonus from the Ascend Card?



You can also look at the World of Hyatt card. Free anniversary night plus another free night @ 15K spend. I have Amex Plat and Marriott/SPG card. Mrs. brp has Aspire and WoH. Top tier Hilton, Mid tier Marriott, mid tier Hyatt with about $50K spend. We're covered 

Cheers.


----------



## Tamaradarann

Sky313 said:


> Does anyone have both the Aspire or Ascend or Business card?  The free night with Aspire coupled with a free night from Ascend/Business (once spend $15000) is reached seems like it might be worth the 2 separate cards to get 2 free weekend nights.  I had the surpass card before it became ascend (at least 2 years ago) - does that mean I can't get the bonus from the Ascend Card?



That is a good question.  I don't know about the bonus but....  you can get another free night for spending $15,000 on the Ascend card, however, the $15,000 that I would have spent on the Aspire Card would have gotten more HH points with the higher Hilton(14), Restaurant(7), Gas(7), and Supermarket(7).  I would lose that.


----------



## Sky313

Tamaradarann said:


> That is a good question.  I don't know about the bonus but....  you can get another free night for spending $15,000 on the Ascend card, however, the $15,000 that I would have spent on the Aspire Card would have gotten more HH points with the higher Hilton(14), Restaurant(7), Gas(7), and Supermarket(7).  I would lose that.



I agree with the more HHonors points from Hilton (14) and Restaurant (7) but correct me if i'm wrong, but gas and supermarket are not more than (3) per $ spent.  Ascend and Business card provides 6pt/$1 spent in those categories


----------



## Tamaradarann

Sky313 said:


> I agree with the more HHonors points from Hilton (14) and Restaurant (7) but correct me if i'm wrong, but gas and supermarket are not more than (3) per $ spent.  Ascend and Business card provides 6pt/$1 spent in those categories



I don't have the Aspire Card, but I thought it had the same categories with bonus points than the Ascent Card with just elevated bonus levels.  As I said before, these little complicated differences do make it difficult and frustrating to make decisions on cards.


----------



## Ralph Sir Edward

The fine print. . . 

Ascent:
*Hilton Honors Bonus Points on Eligible Purchases*
Hilton Honors Bonus Points earned using your Hilton Honors American Express Ascend Card: 
You will receive 3 Hilton Honors Bonus Points for each dollar of eligible purchases. 
You will receive 9 additional Hilton Honors Bonus Points, for a total of 12, for each dollar of eligible purchases charged directly with a property within the Hilton portfolio, including bookings and incidental charges. To receive the 9 additional Hilton Honors Bonus Points for charges made at the time of booking, the booking must be made directly through a reservation channel operated by Hilton. You can receive the 9 additional Hilton Honors Bonus Points for incidental charges made at the hotel (including charges made at restaurants, spas, and other establishments) if those charges can be and are charged to your room and paid for with your Hilton Honors American Express Ascend Card at checkout. 
*You will receive 3 additional Hilton Honors Bonus Points, for a total of 6, for each dollar of eligible purchases at the following categories of merchant*s excluding superstores and warehouse clubs: restaurants located in the U.S., *supermarkets located in the U.S.* *and on gasoline at gas stations located in the U.S. *
To get additional points for a restaurant purchase, the purchase must be at a restaurant located in the United States. You will NOT get additional points for purchases made at a restaurant owned by a U.S. company but located outside the U.S. (e.g. Hard Rock Café in Paris). You also will NOT get additional points for purchases at nightclubs, convenience stores, grocery stores, or supermarkets. You may not get additional points for purchases at a restaurant located within another establishment (e.g. a restaurant inside a hotel, casino, or event venue). For example, purchases made at a restaurant located within a hotel may be recognized as a purchase at a hotel, not a restaurant. 
Your Hilton Honors Points are subject to Hilton Honors Terms and Conditions; see HiltonHonors.com/Terms. 
Eligible purchases are purchases for goods and services minus returns and other credits. Eligible purchases do NOT include fees or interest charges, balance transfers, cash advances, purchases of travelers checks, purchases or reloading of prepaid cards, or purchases of other cash equivalents. Hilton Honors Bonus Points you earn with your Card will be posted to your Hilton Honors account 6 to 8 weeks after the end of your billing period. 
Purchases made through a third-party payment account or on an online marketplace (with multiple retailers) will not receive additional points. 
Merchants are typically assigned codes and categorized based on what they primarily sell. A purchase will not receive additional points if a merchant, or a particular merchant location, uses a code that is not eligible for additional points. A purchase may not receive additional points if the merchant submits the purchase using a mobile or wireless card reader or if you use a mobile or digital wallet. 
Please visit americanexpress.com/rewards-info for more information about rewards.

Aspire:
*Hilton Honors Bonus Points on Eligible Purchases*
Hilton Honors Bonus Points earned using your Hilton Honors American Express Aspire Card: 

You will receive 3 Hilton Honors Bonus Points for each dollar of eligible purchases. 

You will receive 11 additional Hilton Honors Bonus Points, for a total of 14, for each dollar of eligible purchases charged directly with a property within the Hilton portfolio, including bookings and incidental charges. To receive the 11 additional Hilton Honors Bonus Points for charges made at the time of booking, the booking must be made directly through a reservation channel operated by Hilton. You can receive the 11 additional Hilton Honors Bonus Points for incidental charges made on the Hilton hotel property (including charges made at restaurants, spas, and other establishments) if those charges can be and are charged to your room and paid for with your Hilton Honors American Express Aspire Card at checkout. 

You will receive 4 additional Hilton Honors Bonus Points, for a total of 7, for each dollar of eligible purchases at the following categories of merchants: restaurants located in the U.S., airfare on a scheduled flight charged directly with passenger airlines or amextravel.com (charter flights and private jet flights are excluded); and purchases directly from select major car rental companies listed at americanexpress.com/rewards-info. 

To get additional points for a restaurant purchase, the purchase must be at a restaurant located in the United States. You will NOT get additional points for purchases made at a restaurant owned by a U.S. company but located outside the U.S. (e.g. Hard Rock Café in Paris). *You also will NOT get additional points for purchases at nightclubs, convenience stores, grocery stores, or supermarkets.* You may not get additional points for purchases at a restaurant located within another establishment (e.g. a restaurant inside a hotel, casino, or event venue). For example, purchases made at a restaurant located within a hotel may be recognized as a purchase at a hotel, not a restaurant. 

Bonus Points do not count toward elite tier qualification in the Hilton Honors program. 

Eligible purchases are purchases for goods and services minus returns and other credits. Eligible purchases do NOT include fees or interest charges, balance transfers, cash advances, purchases of travelers checks, purchases or reloading of prepaid cards, purchases of gift cards, person-to-person payments, or purchases of other cash equivalents. Hilton Honors Bonus Points you earn with your Card will be posted to your Hilton Honors account 6 to 8 weeks after the end of your billing period. 

Merchants are assigned codes based on what they primarily sell. A purchase will not earn additional points if the merchant's code is not eligible. Purchases made through a third-party payment account or on an online marketplace (with multiple retailers) will not earn additional points. A purchase may not earn additional points if the merchant submits the purchase using a mobile or wireless card reader or if you use a mobile or digital wallet. 

Please visit americanexpress.com/rewards-info for more information about rewards.


----------



## Oscar923

Oscar923 said:


> I think in Bao’s case, he was paying the maintence and club fees, not reservation or charges at the hgvc resorts. Although one would think that if MF qualifies for the $250 credits, charges at hgvc should also qualify.  Has anyone else received the $250 credits after paying MF?  If it works, upgrading from Hilton ascend to aspire really makes a lot of sense.


Let me answer my own question here.  I bit the bullet and applied for the Hilton aspire card last week. I got the card in three days and used it to pay the MF (HGVC boulevard). Today I received the $250 credits.  With the benefit of a free Hilton night and diamond status, getting the Hilton aspire for hgvc owners is a very compelling case.


----------



## Tamaradarann

Oscar923 said:


> Let me answer my own question here.  I bit the bullet and applied for the Hilton aspire card last week. I got the card in three days and used it to pay the MF (HGVC boulevard). Today I received the $250 credits.  With the benefit of a free Hilton night and diamond status, getting the Hilton aspire for hgvc owners is a very compelling case.



I have been going back and forth about getting the Aspire Card.  I already have the Ascend Card.  These are my considerations.

The cost of the Aspire Card is $450.  The cost of the Ascend card is $95.  The benefits are:
- A $250 resort credit which would work paying HGVC maintenance.
- A $250 airline credit which could be used for extra comfort seats or baggage on Hawaiian Airlines.  Losing Hawaiian Airlines miles as well as the one free checked bag for using their card
- 11 instead of 9 bonus points for HGVC maintenance charges as well as paid HHonors nights and room charges
- 7 instead of 6 points for restaurants charges and 7 instead of 3 for car rental charges
- 3 instead of 6 points supermarket charges(which we do a lot of) and gas charges
- A free night upon sign up, however by charging $15,000 a year for charges that get the Hilton, Restaurant, Supermarket, and Gas bonuses we get one anyway. 
- Platinum HHonors Status, Gold Status


----------



## frank808

Sky313 said:


> Does anyone have both the Aspire or Ascend or Business card?  The free night with Aspire coupled with a free night from Ascend/Business (once spend $15000) is reached seems like it might be worth the 2 separate cards to get 2 free weekend nights.  I had the surpass card before it became ascend (at least 2 years ago) - does that mean I can't get the bonus from the Ascend Card?


I have both and use the ascend to pay for some expenses to get the $15k spend for free weekend night.  Then i use the aspire to get the extra 2 hh points per dollar when paying maintenance fees.  Then use both certificates for a weekend at grand wailea.  

With everyone having hgvc charges being reimbursed on the aspire, I called Amex customer service.  Rep saw the charges from grand wailea and fees paid to hgvc.  Put me on hold for 5 minutes then came back saying she had to open a ticket.  Said that there is something wrong with my account not getting reimbursed and saw the grand wailea charges and said that is unusual.  She pulled the invoice and said all the charges to room for food, drinks, etc should have triggered credit.  Also confirmed that if charges post with Hilton it should also trigger the credit.  Thanks to everyone for their experiences.  Now i have found out why my aspire card experience has been so different.  

With HGVC mf being credited the $250, will have wife get Aspire card also.  We use the $250 hgvc credit and $250 united credit every year.  So will save $100 in maintenance fees and 2 free weekend nights every year for both of us having aspire card.

Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## Ralph Sir Edward

For your consideration. . . .What you get for Diamond (Aspire card) that you don't get with Gold (Ascend card). (HHonors Status, not card perks)

Points towards free nights - Diamond 100%, Gold 80%
Premium Internet - Diamond, Standard internet - Gold
Space available room upgrade - Diamond - 1 bdr suite, Gold, executive room

Diamond only perks:
executive lounge access
diamond status extension
48 hr room guarantee
elite status gifting.

Hope this is of use.


----------



## rickandcindy23

I am considering this Amex for me.  I cannot find a redemption chart for Hilton hotels.  We really enjoy the Hampton Inn by the Oakland airport.  How can I find out how many points that would be for a stay 3/9/2019?  One night.  

We are flying into Oakland Airport 3/9 from Maui.  We always pay the cash equivalent through Chase Sapphire Rewards for that hotel, so it's always less than 10K points through the portal for that hotel, taxes included.  

What category is it?  How many points would it be?  And how likely are we to get a night with points?  I have a Hilton account but cannot search with no points.


----------



## GT75

rickandcindy23 said:


> How many points would it be?


 30K HH points
*Hampton Inn & Suites Oakland Airport-Alameda*
1700 Harbor Bay Parkway, Alameda, California, 94502, USA TEL: +1-510-521-4500FAX: +1-510-521-4510


----------



## rickandcindy23

GT75 said:


> 30K HH points
> *Hampton Inn & Suites Oakland Airport-Alameda*
> 1700 Harbor Bay Parkway, Alameda, California, 94502, USA TEL: +1-510-521-4500FAX: +1-510-521-4510


Thank you!  That may help me with my decision on that card.  

Are all of the Hampton Inn brand rooms that same price?


----------



## hurnik

rickandcindy23 said:


> Thank you!  That may help me with my decision on that card.
> 
> Are all of the Hampton Inn brand rooms that same price?



Yes and No.  HGVC went to a "dynamic" pricing model (not as bad as Delta) last year.  So depending on "season" or "how busy" the particular hotel you want to book is, the points may be more, or may be less.


----------



## GT75

rickandcindy23 said:


> Are all of the Hampton Inn brand rooms that same price?





hurnik said:


> Yes and No.



Correct.    But this is about the normal amount of points.    As @hurnik stated, the price can go up when the hotel starts filling up.    I think that I have seen the lowest at around 20K.


----------



## Tamaradarann

GT75 said:


> Correct.    But this is about the normal amount of points.    As @hurnik stated, the price can go up when the hotel starts filling up.    I think that I have seen the lowest at around 20K.



I don't think that the Hotel filling up is the only criteria for Hampton Inn's point fluctuations.  In prime locations I have seen Hampton Inns as high as 50K points.  Sometimes prime locations are not always the City, it can be the precise locations in the city.  I just looked at Saint Petersburg, Florida earilier today and the Hampton Inn in the prime downtown area near the water, the action, and the nice restaurants was 50K points but the Hampton Inn 2 miles away was 30K points.


----------



## brp

Tamaradarann said:


> I don't think that the Hotel filling up is the only criteria for Hampton Inn's point fluctuations.  In prime locations I have seen Hampton Inns as high as 50K points.  Sometimes prime locations are not always the City, it can be the precise locations in the city.  I just looked at Saint Petersburg, Florida earilier today and the Hampton Inn in the prime downtown area near the water, the action, and the nice restaurants was 50K points but the Hampton Inn 2 miles away was 30K points.



The base rate depends upon the Category of the hotel. Different locations in the same chan can be in different Categories, based on location. So their rates (independent of the dynamic pricing) would be expected to be different, as you've seen.

Cheers.


----------



## Tamaradarann

If I did get 2 cards I would be paying $545.  Using the cards for the most benefit would provide:

From the Aspire Card
- A $250 resort credit which would work paying HGVC maintenance.
- A $250 airline credit which could be used for extra comfort seats or baggage on Hawaiian Airlines. 
- 11 bonus points for HGVC maintenance charges as well as paid HHonors nights and room charges
- 7 points for restaurants and car rental charges
- One Free Night
- Platinum HHonors Status

From the Ascend Card
- 6 points supermarket and gas charges
- Since I wouldn't be charging HGVC Maintenance charges I probably wouldn't make the $15,000 for the free night


----------



## brp

Tamaradarann said:


> If I did get 2 cards I would be paying $545.  Using the cards for the most benefit would provide:
> 
> From the Aspire Card
> - Platinum HHonors Status



This would be Diamond Status. There is no Platinum in HHonors.

Cheers.


----------



## Sky313

Oscar923 said:


> Let me answer my own question here.  I bit the bullet and applied for the Hilton aspire card last week. I got the card in three days and used it to pay the MF (HGVC boulevard). Today I received the $250 credits.  With the benefit of a free Hilton night and diamond status, getting the Hilton aspire for hgvc owners is a very compelling case.



I also have this card and appreciate all it's benefits. I like the priority pass benefit and have used this multiple times now without issues.  Not treated any different from going from a gold->diamond status. With Aspire card, I used the free night at Maui, $250 resort credit at Waldorf Maui, $250 airline credit for delta gift cards ($50 increments). 

I wanted to try and get a free night after 15k spend so applied for the Amex Business card and got approved!.  If my DW gets the Aspire card as well, we will be able to stack 3 weekend nights as part of an extended vacation (maybe Maui again).

I also have 2 of the IHG cards (Select (discontinued card) and Premier (current card)) each (both provide a free night up to 40,000 IHG point value), and have the older Hyatt card (free night up to category 4 night each year). Only downside of all these cards is the card annual fee, but the benefits/free night more than makes up for all of it.


brp said:


> This would be Diamond Status. There is no Platinum in HHonors.
> 
> Cheers.



As its so easy to get Diamond status now with the card, the owners updates have 1 less selling point for buying more to get elite premier status


----------



## anderik1

Tamaradarann said:


> If I did get 2 cards I would be paying $545.  Using the cards for the most benefit would provide:
> 
> From the Aspire Card
> - A $250 resort credit which would work paying HGVC maintenance.
> - A $250 airline credit which could be used for extra comfort seats or baggage on Hawaiian Airlines.
> - 11 bonus points for HGVC maintenance charges as well as paid HHonors nights and room charges
> - 7 points for restaurants and car rental charges
> - One Free Night
> - Platinum HHonors Status
> 
> From the Ascend Card
> - 6 points supermarket and gas charges
> - Since I wouldn't be charging HGVC Maintenance charges I probably wouldn't make the $15,000 for the free night



Based on what you’re saying, I wouldn’t get the Ascend Card as well. I think you’d be better suited with something else that gives cash back at supermarkets and gas stations. For a similar annual fee as the Ascend you could get the Amex Blue Cash Preferred and get 6% back at grocery stories which would be at least twice the bang for your buck (3% back at gas stations which is roughly the same as 6 HH points).

If you’re looking for other specific cards there are some good options if you’re willing to deal with the hassle of using specific cards for specific categories (Chase Freedom, Discover, US Bank Cash Plus, Sams/Costco, etc.)

I play the credit card game quite a bit, but it does add up to big $$ if you’re willing to squeeze out those extra pennies on the dollar. Perhaps a bit extreme, but with this you can get 3-5% on most purchases.


----------



## frank808

Tamaradarann said:


> If I did get 2 cards I would be paying $545.  Using the cards for the most benefit would provide:
> 
> From the Aspire Card
> - A $250 resort credit which would work paying HGVC maintenance.
> - A $250 airline credit which could be used for extra comfort seats or baggage on Hawaiian Airlines.
> - 11 bonus points for HGVC maintenance charges as well as paid HHonors nights and room charges
> - 7 points for restaurants and car rental charges
> - One Free Night
> - Platinum HHonors Status
> 
> From the Ascend Card
> - 6 points supermarket and gas charges
> - Since I wouldn't be charging HGVC Maintenance charges I probably wouldn't make the $15,000 for the free night






Sky313 said:


> I also have this card and appreciate all it's benefits. I like the priority pass benefit and have used this multiple times now without issues.  Not treated any different from going from a gold->diamond status. With Aspire card, I used the free night at Maui, $250 resort credit at Waldorf Maui, $250 airline credit for delta gift cards ($50 increments).
> 
> I wanted to try and get a free night after 15k spend so applied for the Amex Business card and got approved!.  If my DW gets the Aspire card as well, we will be able to stack 3 weekend nights as part of an extended vacation (maybe Maui again).
> 
> I also have 2 of the IHG cards (Select (discontinued card) and Premier (current card)) each (both provide a free night up to 40,000 IHG point value), and have the older Hyatt card (free night up to category 4 night each year). Only downside of all these cards is the card annual fee, but the benefits/free night more than makes up for all of it.
> 
> 
> As its so easy to get Diamond status now with the card, the owners updates have 1 less selling point for buying more to get elite premier status



Yes that is what i do to get 2 free nights.  With the ascend card, we use it to make $15k in charges in january.  Then put the card back in a safe until next year, unless we get targeted by amex for bonus point spends.  This past august, got an offer for every $2k in charges, bonus15k hhonors points.  Able to get total of 60k bonus for $8k spend.  So got 84k hh points all in for $8k spend.  

For me, it is worth paying the $545 in annual fees.  I get $500 back from airline and hgvc payments that i would be paying anyhow.  For $45 annually, I get two free weekend nights at grand wailea.  Wife just applied and got approved for the aspire card.  So we make $50 after the $500 in aspire credits.  In the end the hilton amex cards gets us 3 free weekend nights (fri, sat and sun) at grand wailea.  We spend $500 annually with hgvc and united anyway, so love getting something for free from regular spend.  Then all the other perks of aspire card card are a nice bonus.  

Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## CalGalTraveler

Just received an attractive upgrade offer for the Aspire from my Ascend card:


150,000 HH points with $4000 spend in 3 months (can apply to HGVC MF to get more points.)
Free Weekend night upon upgrade plus one at every anniversary (will receive in 4 months). = 2 free nights in 4 months + I earned the $15k free room from my Ascend = 3 free nights.
Prorated $450 fee to anniversary
upgrade means no hard pull or Chase 5/24 impact

Not sure if I get the $250 credit for airlines and hotel fees upon signing up or after Anniversary. Anyone know?

Also are credits based on calendar year or anniversary year?

Downside is that we lose the grocery benefit, but I can get another grocery card later.

Good deal?


----------



## 1Kflyerguy

CalGalTraveler said:


> Just received an attractive upgrade offer for the Aspire from my Ascend card:
> 
> 
> 150,000 HH points with $4000 spend in 3 months (can apply to HGVC MF to get more points.)
> Free Weekend night upon upgrade plus one at every anniversary (will receive in 4 months). = 2 free nights in 4 months + I earned the $15k free room from my Ascend = 3 free nights.
> Prorated $450 fee to anniversary
> upgrade means no hard pull or Chase 5/24 impact
> 
> Not sure if I get the $250 credit for airlines and hotel fees upon signing up or after Anniversary. Anyone know?
> 
> Also are credits based on calendar year or anniversary year?
> 
> Downside is that we lose the grocery benefit, but I can get another grocery card later.
> 
> Good deal?



I believe you will eligible for the credits immediately after you get the card.  

I received a similar but less generous upgrade offer last which i accepted.    I received a cert for the free hotel night shortly after I got the card, and then a second one in October which is my Account anniversary.  

The airline credit is calendar year, and the hotel credits are anniversary year.  Would have been easier if everything was one way or the other...


----------



## GT75

CalGalTraveler said:


> Just received an attractive upgrade offer for the Aspire from my Ascend card



Where/how did you receive this offer?


----------



## CalGalTraveler

1Kflyerguy said:


> I believe you will eligible for the credits immediately after you get the card.
> 
> The airline credit is calendar year, and the hotel credits are anniversary year.  Would have been easier if everything was one way or the other...



Thanks for clarifying. This will be tricky because we are nearing year-end but I haven't received my cert for the Ascend free night yet, so don't want to sign up too soon.  My offer is good until Dec 31.


----------



## CalGalTraveler

GT75 said:


> Where/how did you receive this offer?



Email


----------



## Sky313

CalGalTraveler said:


> Just received an attractive upgrade offer for the Aspire from my Ascend card:
> 
> 
> 150,000 HH points with $4000 spend in 3 months (can apply to HGVC MF to get more points.)
> Free Weekend night upon upgrade plus one at every anniversary (will receive in 4 months). = 2 free nights in 4 months + I earned the $15k free room from my Ascend = 3 free nights.
> Prorated $450 fee to anniversary
> upgrade means no hard pull or Chase 5/24 impact
> 
> Not sure if I get the $250 credit for airlines and hotel fees upon signing up or after Anniversary. Anyone know?
> 
> Also are credits based on calendar year or anniversary year?
> 
> Downside is that we lose the grocery benefit, but I can get another grocery card later.
> 
> Good deal?



Wow, that's not a bad deal!  If you can get 3 nights for 1 annual fee, that's a steal.


----------



## natarajanv

Oscar923 said:


> Let me answer my own question here.  I bit the bullet and applied for the Hilton aspire card last week. I got the card in three days and used it to pay the MF (HGVC boulevard). Today I received the $250 credits.  With the benefit of a free Hilton night and diamond status, getting the Hilton aspire for hgvc owners is a very compelling case.



Did you call to pay the MF or did it online? I just upgraded myself to aspire today. I had different outcomes in the past when paying MF to LV Blvd with Chase CSR cards.


----------



## Oscar923

natarajanv said:


> Did you call to pay the MF or did it online? I just upgraded myself to aspire today. I had different outcomes in the past when paying MF to LV Blvd with Chase CSR cards.


I paid online.  And the $250 credits showed up after 2 days.


----------



## Tamaradarann

Sky313 said:


> Wow, that's not a bad deal!  If you can get 3 nights for 1 annual fee, that's a steal.



I went for the Aspire Card:

The benefits are just too good for me to pass up with our desire to vacation more.

- One free night upon getting the card can be used at the Waldorf Grand Wailea at the end of our Maui trip
- The $250 resort credit will be either used at the Hilton Hawaiian Village when we charge stuff to the room this winter.  If that doesn't work we will pay our maintenance fees next November.
- The $250 Airline credit will be used for baggage or seat upgrades on Hawaiian Airlines this winter
- The 14 points for Hilton expenditures is better than the 12 we get with the Ascend Card.
- The 20 points for Platinum when we paid for reservations, which is rare, instead of the 18 points we were getting for Gold
- The 7 points for Restaurant expenditure is better than the 6 we get with the Ascend Card
- The 7 points for airline expenditures is better than the 3 we get with the Ascend Card or what Hawaiian Airlines give us if we use their cards
- We may even get the 2nd free night after 60,000 in expenditures
- While we lose the 6 points for Supermarkets, the 7 points for SELECT rental cars is the one thing that bothers me.  While it is better than the 3 with the Ascend card, it is only for Enterprise, Alamo, and National.  We use Budget, Dollar and Thrifty many times since they are the least expensive.  That bothers me.


----------



## brp

Also, don't forget to sign up for your Priority Pass account. A very worthwhile benefit.

Cheers.


----------



## Tamaradarann

brp said:


> Also, don't forget to sign up for your Priority Pass account. A very worthwhile benefit.
> 
> Cheers.



I did, thanks for the reminder.   However, I don't know if any of the lounges are where we can use for  leaving from home them.  Islip Airport which is our home airport doesn't have one.  The Hawaiian Airline Terminal, which is the only one we use in JFK is in Terminal 5 which is a far distance from the Priority Pass Lounge in Terminal 4.


----------



## loosefeet

Tamaradarann said:


> I did, thanks for the reminder.   However, I don't know if any of the lounges are where we can use for  leaving from home them.  Islip Airport which is our home airport doesn't have one.  The Hawaiian Airline Terminal, which is the only one we use in JFK is in Terminal 5 which is a far distance from the Priority Pass Lounge in Terminal 4.


Every time I try to use a lounge, I'm told they do not take Priority Pass.  A couple of times told "it just ended."  0/5 times able to use!  So, this is not a good benefit, at least not in NY, MSP, SF, OAK,  ANC etc.


----------



## CalGalTraveler

We have had luck with Priority Pass in Seattle (AK Boardroom), LAX, HNL (lounge not great), SJC, and ATL. However were not able to use the LAX lounge in October  due to overcrowding.

Use the mobile app to get the latest list. I am upgrading to Aspire from Ascend once my statement closes this month to benefit from the prorated fee until my anniversary.

Do you think priority pass will work for an authorized user? My DD will also have Aspire and if I can get the priority pass for her since I already have one from my Chase Reserve card, that would be a nice benefit.


----------



## brp

loosefeet said:


> Every time I try to use a lounge, I'm told they do not take Priority Pass.  A couple of times told "it just ended."  0/5 times able to use!  So, this is not a good benefit, at least not in NY, MSP, SF, OAK,  ANC etc.



What lounges are you trying to use? We've used this in NYC (multiple places) and SFO with no problems. The only issues I've heard about is Alaska Airlines lounges in Seattle and (sometimes) Portland. We have access via Admiral's Club membership, but I have seen PP turned away, and now certainly AS lounge locations are pulling out. Other than that...not a single problem in many uses.



CalGalTraveler said:


> We have had luck with Priority Pass in *Seattle (AK Boardroom)*, LAX, HNL (lounge not great), SJC, and ATL.  Use the mobile app to get the latest list.  Although I am upgrading to Aspire from Ascend, we already get Priority Pass from our Chase Sapphire Reserve cards so it's redundant.



Seattle AS lounge will be ending/has ended already (not sure which). Other AS locations are hit & miss.

Next time you're through SJC, have to stop and say hi, unless you're just passing through the airport 

Cheers.


----------



## frank808

CalGalTraveler said:


> We have had luck with Priority Pass in Seattle (AK Boardroom), LAX, HNL (lounge not great), SJC, and ATL. However were not able to use the LAX lounge in October however due to overcrowding.
> 
> Use the mobile app to get the latest list. I am upgrading to Aspire from Ascend once my statement closes this month to benefit from the prorated fee until my anniversary.
> 
> Do you think priority pass will work for an authorized user? My DD will also have Aspire and if I can get the priority pass for her since I already have one from my Chase Reserve card, that would be a nice benefit.


The priority pass membership membership is put in the name of the account holder when you sign up for membership. When you click on the icon, it just activates priority pass membership. PP ships you the membership kit  and there is no input needed from you.  PP uses the info Amex sends them from account.

Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## tombanjo

there is a priority pass app that shows lounge locations and times
Not many airports have them, they tend to be bigger international airports in the international terminals
Lounge Buddy is another app that's useful if you have lounge access


----------



## Tamaradarann

loosefeet said:


> Every time I try to use a lounge, I'm told they do not take Priority Pass.  A couple of times told "it just ended."  0/5 times able to use!  So, this is not a good benefit, at least not in NY, MSP, SF, OAK,  ANC etc.



The Aspire Card benefits that I was attracted to were listed in my last post and are those that gave me stuff that I already used and paid for or were getting with another card at a lower benefit rate.  I didn't sign up for the Aspire Card with the Priority Pass benefit in mind.  We have never been in a Priority Pass Lounge.  However, the comments about Lounges not taking the Priority Pass, Being Closed or Closing, and being overcrowded do turn me off.  In some cases these lounges are not conveniently located to our boarding area so if we have to go out of our way just to be turned away that would be a real turn off.   The airports in the NY area that we use either do not have a Priority Lounge or it is in another terminal.  People have said they were not impressed with the HNL which is one of the ones we could use.  Why was that?  The LAS is other one that we could use, has anyone ever used that one?


----------



## brp

Tamaradarann said:


> The Aspire Card benefits that I was attracted to were listed in my last post and are those that gave me stuff that I already used and paid for or were getting with another card at a lower benefit rate.  I didn't sign up for the Aspire Card with the Priority Pass benefit in mind.  We have never been in a Priority Pass Lounge.  However, the comments about Lounges not taking the Priority Pass, Being Closed or Closing, and being overcrowded do turn me off.  In some cases these lounges are not conveniently located to our boarding area so if we have to go out of our way just to be turned away that would be a real turn off.   The airports in the NY area that we use either do not have a Priority Lounge or it is in another terminal.  People have said they were not impressed with the HNL which is one of the ones we could use.  Why was that?  The LAS is other one that we could use, has anyone ever used that one?



We've never been turned away from a Priority Pass lounge in several dozen uses - both domestic and international. They also have quite a number of restaurants and we've had a number of very nice breakfasts and dinners at these restaurants.

As to the "not taking Priority Pass," it would be interesting to hear which specific lounges these were.

At LAS we use the Centurion Lounge, but we have also used The Lounge @ LAS and quite liked it. We have used Lounge @ in SJC and MCO as well and have enjoyed these as well.

Cheers.


----------



## Tamaradarann

Thanks brp for the positives about the breakfast and dinners, were they complementary at the Lounges?   We fly Southwest to and from Las Vegas out of Terminal 1 and on line they called that Priority Pass Lounge "The Club" is that the same one that you visited? 

Has anyone have any more information from IASS Lounge at HNL it is at the Overseas Terminal?


----------



## brp

Tamaradarann said:


> Thanks brp for the positives about the breakfast and dinners, were they complementary at the Lounges?   We fly Southwest to and from Las Vegas out of Terminal 1 and on line they called that Priority Pass Lounge "The Club" is that the same one that you visited?
> 
> Has anyone have any more information from IASS Lounge at HNL it is at the Overseas Terminal?



The actual breakfasts and dinners were at restaurants in the Priority Pass system. There one gets $28/person for whatever you want. Does not include gratuity, so that is extra. The lounges have various snacks. Little sandwiches, soups, decent drinks. All of this is complementary. Vegas only has "The Club" and no restaurants as yet. Other airports that we frequent (SFO, JFK, MIA, PDX, SEA, for example) have resturants.

Cheers.


----------



## natarajanv

I paid my MF on Dec 3rd, for LV Blvd, and AMEX "sees" it as a stay.

$804.33

Will appear on your Dec 24 statement as HGV LV BLVD VAC HOA LAS VEGAS NV

Thank you for your stay
CHECK-IN
December 3, 2018

CHECK-OUT
December 4, 2018

I will find out whether I get the $250 credit in a couple days...


----------



## CalGalTraveler

Just upgraded to the Aspire. Many sweet benefits.

The rep confirmed that the airline credits are by calendar year and the Hilton resort credits are by membership year.  Will need to pick an airline ASAP and pay incidentals before the end of the year.  He said I can then select the same or another airline in January for another $250 in credit. If this is true, we will receive more in benefits that the prorated AF paid.

He said that upgrades don't count but lounge passes do. Wondering if the lounge has to be associated with the airline picked e.g. United Lounge and United? or can it work for any lounge?  We have a lounge at our local airport that doesn't take priority pass, but not associated with an airline.  This will also be helpful for all of those #@$#@ United change fees.


----------



## Tamaradarann

That is great that you got the Aspire Card.  It did seem to have some good benefits.  I don't know what you or the rep you spoke with meant by "upgrades" but when I talked to the rep signing up he said that charges for extra comfort seats on Hawaiian Airlines were included, and the papers they sent describing the benefits used the term payments for seat assignments.

I wonder if anyone has any further information on this.  I most probably will use it for baggage since I must always pay for baggage anyway and if I get back the charges for the baggage I will also get 7 points per dollar spent for airline charges.  But it would be good to know if you can get reimbursed for extra comfort seats.  You can pay for your extra comfort seats when you buy your tickets but then it might just be lumped together in the airline ticket price on the credit card, however, you can also select a regular seat when you buy your ticket and then go in an get your extra comfort seat and pay the additional amount.


----------



## Chop999

I really wish I had known about the different Amex cards when I signed up at a presentation. I’m too early to upgrade. They told me it had to be one year. Only option would be a hard pull and a new card.


----------



## Tamaradarann

Chop999 said:


> I really wish I had known about the different Amex cards when I signed up at a presentation. I’m too early to upgrade. They told me it had to be one year. Only option would be a hard pull and a new card.



They offered me an upgrade when I signed up for the Aspire Card.  However, I had a free night coming from the Ascend Card do to just spending more than $15,000 and many bonus points from paying my maintenance for 6 timeshares that I didn't want to mess up so I agreed to a new card.  I will probably cancel the Ascend card before the next renewal date.


----------



## CalGalTraveler

Tamaradarann said:


> They offered me an upgrade when I signed up for the Aspire Card.  However, I had a free night coming from the Ascend Card do to just spending more than $15,000 and many bonus points from paying my maintenance for 6 timeshares that I didn't want to mess up so I agreed to a new card.  I will probably cancel the Ascend card before the next renewal date.



I earned the $15k free night and waited to make sure the cert was in my Hilton Honors account prior to upgrading. AMEX assured me that once I had earned it that the upgrade would not mess this up.

FWIW...$15k for spend is borderline because at 2% which can be earned on other cards, that translates to $300 a night.  Totally worth it for Waldorf or high-demand Hilton > $370/night. Not worth it for Hampton or HGI which tend to be cheaper than $300.  I liked spend for weekend night much better when it was $10k for Citi Hilton. (those were the days...). With the new card we also don't need to spend to get to Diamond. Not sure what that gets but better than nothing.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy

CalGalTraveler said:


> He said that upgrades don't count but lounge passes do. Wondering if the lounge has to be associated with the airline picked e.g. United Lounge and United? or can it work for any lounge?  We have a lounge at our local airport that doesn't take priority pass, but not associated with an airline.  This will also be helpful for all of those #@$#@ United change fees.



I would be really surprised if you receive credit for an independent lounge not part of the airline you select.  It seems pretty clear that the credit is for airline fees, so i believe the charge must come directly from the nominated airline.


----------



## Tamaradarann

CalGalTraveler said:


> I earned the $15k free night and waited to make sure the cert was in my Hilton Honors account prior to upgrading. AMEX assured me that once I had earned it that the upgrade would not mess this up.
> 
> FWIW...$15k for spend is borderline because at 2% which can be earned on other cards, that translates to $300 a night.  Totally worth it for Waldorf or high-demand Hilton > $370/night. Not worth it for Hampton or HGI which tend to be cheaper than $300.  I liked spend for weekend night much better when it was $10k for Citi Hilton. (those were the days...). With the new card we also don't need to spend to get to Diamond. Not sure what that gets but better than nothing.



While we charge just about everything on our credit cards, our annual spending amount is not great enough to support 2 Amex cards plus charges at other places that don't take Amex.  We are moving toward charging the $60,000 amount to get the 2nd free Aspire night.  We want to spend our Hilton, Restaurant, Airline, and Rent a car expenditures on the Aspire Card to get the bonus points.  Also, keep in mind that the Ascend Card does cost $95 annual feee which we don't have to spend with, for instance, my Fidelity 2% card.


----------



## frank808

Tamaradarann said:


> While we charge just about everything on our credit cards, our annual spending amount is not great enough to support 2 Amex cards plus charges at other places that don't take Amex.  We are moving toward charging the $60,000 amount to get the 2nd free Aspire night.  We want to spend our Hilton, Restaurant, Airline, and Rent a car expenditures on the Aspire Card to get the bonus points.  Also, keep in mind that the Ascend Card does cost $95 annual feee which we don't have to spend with, for instance, my Fidelity 2% card.


Better strategy to only use Aspire for HIlton spend for the 14x HH points and for the $250 Hilton plus $250 airline rebate.  That way it's like getting paid $50 and free HH points to have card. Then use your fidelity card for the 2% rebate for all other spend.  The $60k you fidelity is worth $1200 in rebate.  Versus free night valued about $600-700 at a Waldorf Astoria for the same $60k spend.  

Another strategy would have you also carry Ascend card for the $15k spend for the free night for $95.  If you can use the free night for a redemption value of at least $300 to break even with your fidelity 2%.  

So Aspire $450 fee you get $500 rebate with Hilton and Airline spend and you get a free night.  Ascend $95 fee gets you a free night to make that nice weekend trip at a hilton with $15k spend.  Then the other $45k spend you get back $900 with fidelity which pays for the $95 for ascend card leaving you $805 ahead.

Only using Aspire for $60k spend you will get same two weekend nights and at least 135k HH points. But lose the $805 cash from your Fidelity card.  

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tamaradarann

frank808 said:


> Better strategy to only use Aspire for HIlton spend for the 14x HH points and for the $250 Hilton plus $250 airline rebate.  That way it's like getting paid $50 and free HH points to have card. Then use your fidelity card for the 2% rebate for all other spend.  The $60k you fidelity is worth $1200 in rebate.  Versus free night valued about $600-700 at a Waldorf Astoria for the same $60k spend.
> 
> Another strategy would have you also carry Ascend card for the $15k spend for the free night for $95.  If you can use the free night for a redemption value of at least $300 to break even with your fidelity 2%.
> 
> So Aspire $450 fee you get $500 rebate with Hilton and Airline spend and you get a free night.  Ascend $95 fee gets you a free night to make that nice weekend trip at a hilton with $15k spend.  Then the other $45k spend you get back $900 with fidelity which pays for the $95 for ascend card leaving you $805 ahead.
> 
> Only using Aspire for $60k spend you will get same two weekend nights and at least 135k HH points. But lose the $805 cash from your Fidelity card.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk



I do follow most of your scenarios about using the various cards and I have been wondering about whether I should go for the 60K on the Aspire Card.  While you have taken into consideration the 14x HH points for Hilton expenditures you don't consider the 7x HH points for Airline, Rent a Car, and Restaurants.  I estimate that all of those bonus categories come to about $10K.  Therefore, the remaining $50K would only get 3x HH points totaling 150,000 HH points.  I value those points at about $750, more if you use them in blocks of 4 and get the fifth night free.  I agree with you value of $300 for the free night for the 60K points.  So that comes to $1050.  The Fidelity $50K would give back $1000, so it is close to a wash.  

I have also thought about keeping the Ascend card.  I spend about $5K in supermarkets and gas which get 6x HH points and would add up to 30K HH points.  I would need to spend another $10K on the Ascend card to make the $15K for the free night.  That 10K would only get 3x HH points for 30K HH points.  The total HH points for the $15K in expenditures would be 60K which I value at $300.  Plus the free night which I value at $300.  So that total is $600 for the benefits of the Ascend card which costs $95 + the lost $15K in Fidelity expenditures which would give back $300.  So the benefit here is $600-395 or $205.  

So your thoughts are good thoughts.


----------



## frank808

Glad you thought it out for your circumstances.  I have an aspire and ascend card to do what I posted above.  Then my wife is getting the Aspire or upgrading one of her other Amex to it in Jan.  We use the $500 for Hilton and $500 for United charges for our annual spending.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## brp

Gift cards on Southwest and airfares under $100 on Alaska also trigger this. That's what we'll be doing - mrs. brp with the Aspire and me with Amex Plat.

Cheers.


----------



## Tamaradarann

One new thought that I just found out about.  While the Aspire Card gets you Diamond Hilton Honors Status with guaranteed 48 hour reservation privileges, that benefit may not be as good as one thinks.  I looked for a reservation at the Garden Inn in Honolulu a resort the would normally charge $250/night or so was charging over $500/night using the 48 hour reservation privilege since they were sold out.  Also, I looked at a Hampton in in Tarrytown, NY that I have stayed at before for $118/night was charging $200/night using the 48 hour reservation privilege since it was sold out.  So while it is a benefit, it is not one which I will probably ever use unless I would be homeless with our 8 bags on the street.


----------



## Ralph Sir Edward

Tamaradarann said:


> I do follow most of your scenarios about using the various cards and I have been wondering about whether I should go for the 60K on the Aspire Card.  While you have taken into consideration the 14x HH points for Hilton expenditures you don't consider the 7x HH points for Airline, Rent a Car, and Restaurants.  I estimate that all of those bonus categories come to about $10K.  Therefore, the remaining $50K would only get 3x HH points totaling 150,000 HH points.  I value those points at about $750, more if you use them in blocks of 4 and get the fifth night free.  I agree with you value of $300 for the free night for the 60K points.  So that comes to $1050.  The Fidelity $50K would give back $1000, so it is close to a wash.
> 
> I have also thought about keeping the Ascend card.  I spend about $5K in supermarkets and gas which get 6x HH points and would add up to 30K HH points.  I would need to spend another $10K on the Ascend card to make the $15K for the free night.  That 10K would only get 3x HH points for 30K HH points.  The total HH points for the $15K in expenditures would be 60K which I value at $300.  Plus the free night which I value at $300.  So that total is $600 for the benefits of the Ascend card which costs $95 + the lost $15K in Fidelity expenditures which would give back $300.  So the benefit here is $600-395 or $205.
> 
> So your thoughts are good thoughts.



For me the main purpose is to pay the MFs with the card. That nets me 77135 points this year with the ascend card, versus 89990 for the aspire card. 12855 point more for an extra $355 in fee doesn't strike me as a good deal. (I did stretch and get to the $15K spend for the year for a free night, as well. As a single person, I would never get to a $60K spend in a year. . . )

You have to look at your spend habits as well in choosing card.

(Now if I get an Alaska Airlines companion pass card at $95 a year, and see how my spend goes. . . .)


----------



## natarajanv

Ralph Sir Edward said:


> For me the main purpose is to pay the MFs with the card. That nets me 77135 points this year with the ascend card, versus 89990 for the aspire card. 12855 point more for an extra $355 in fee doesn't strike me as a good deal. (I did stretch and get to the $15K spend for the year for a free night, as well. As a single person, I would never get to a $60K spend in a year. . . )
> 
> You have to look at your spend habits as well in choosing card.
> 
> (Now if I get an Alaska Airlines companion pass card at $95 a year, and see how my spend goes. . . .)



I just got the $250 resort credit for paying my LV BLVD MF. So in this case the extra fee is only $105 which gives you 1 Free night irrespective of spending.


----------



## Tamaradarann

Ralph Sir Edward said:


> For me the main purpose is to pay the MFs with the card. That nets me 77135 points this year with the ascend card, versus 89990 for the aspire card. 12855 point more for an extra $355 in fee doesn't strike me as a good deal. (I did stretch and get to the $15K spend for the year for a free night, as well. As a single person, I would never get to a $60K spend in a year. . . )
> 
> You have to look at your spend habits as well in choosing card.
> 
> (Now if I get an Alaska Airlines companion pass card at $95 a year, and see how my spend goes. . . .)


Getting the extra 12855 HH points isn't the only benefit that you could use.  The card gives you a free weekend night at Hilton Hotels.   Also, since you also must travel and the card gives you a $250 airline credit and a $250 resort credit.  You also get Diamond HH Status if you don't already have it which gives you more points for every dollar you spend at Hilton Properties charged you your room.


----------



## Ralph Sir Edward

Tamaradarann said:


> Getting the extra 12855 HH points isn't the only benefit that you could use.  The card gives you a free weekend night at Hilton Hotels.   Also, since you also must travel and the card gives you a $250 airline credit and a $250 resort credit.  You also get Diamond HH Status if you don't already have it which gives you more points for every dollar you spend at Hilton Properties charged you your room.



I agree with everything you say, but at an individual level - are they applicable? People's choices and needs vary.

In my case, my spend for airline incidentals is $0. I never pay for extra bags, because I never carry them - just carry ons. So the $250 airline incidental credit would go to waste - for me. (I stay at Bay Club for at least two weeks, back-to-back, but I store all the stuff I need in a 2x2x4 locker there on the Big Island - at $250 a year. I then don't have to wait and worry about bags. Personal convenience.)

I never charge anything to my "room", nor do I use hotel restaurants. So unless the $250 is directly applicable to MFs, it, too, would be wasted.

I already get Gold Honors Status, (I looked at the current Ascend card sign-up, it has been downgraded to Silver for new cards) so I looked at the difference between the two:






The four extra perks, I would never use on a consistent basis, (if at all).

If I charge $15K I get the same one weekend night that I get free with the Aspire card. (Which I did this year.) I will never charge $60K for a second night. (I couldn't <spend> $60K in a year!)

Because of all of this, the Ascend better fits me. However, everybody is different, and the Aspire may fit other people better. But not me. . .


----------



## Tamaradarann

I agree with your thinking.  I thought long and hard before I decided to go with the card and I will see how it goes this year and reevaluate.


----------



## hurnik

Ralph Sir Edward said:


> I agree with everything you say, but at an individual level - are they applicable? People's choices and needs vary.
> 
> In my case, my spend for airline incidentals is $0. I never pay for extra bags, because I never carry them - just carry ons. So the $250 airline incidental credit would go to waste - for me. (I stay at Bay Club for at least two weeks, back-to-back, but I store all the stuff I need in a 2x2x4 locker there on the Big Island - at $250 a year. I then don't have to wait and worry about bags. Personal convenience.)
> 
> I never charge anything to my "room", nor do I use hotel restaurants. So unless the $250 is directly applicable to MFs, it, too, would be wasted.
> 
> I already get Gold Honors Status, (I looked at the current Ascend card sign-up, it has been downgraded to Silver for new cards) so I looked at the difference between the two:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The four extra perks, I would never use on a consistent basis, (if at all).
> 
> If I charge $15K I get the same one weekend night that I get free with the Aspire card. (Which I did this year.) I will never charge $60K for a second night. (I couldn't <spend> $60K in a year!)
> 
> Because of all of this, the Ascend better fits me. However, everybody is different, and the Aspire may fit other people better. But not me. . .



You never fly anywhere?
I think it was mentioned earlier that purchasing Airline gift cards directly from the airline website will trigger the $250 airline credit.  (if you want more details there's a set of dedicated threads on Flyertalk about which airlines and what amounts work).

I also believe it was mentioned earlier that the $250 credit does count if you pay your MF with the card.


----------



## Ralph Sir Edward

Right now I don't know if my Bay Club MF's will actually trigger the 12X bonus. (Bay Club is not on the list,(it's an affiliate) and I don't enroll them into HGVC.) I'll find out in a couple of weeks. . .

(Buying a bunch of under $100 gift cards will work, but a lot of bother, both to buy and to use for an airfare. And technically, it shouldn't count, even if it currently does. I've read the fine print on both cards.)

But everybody's circumstances are different.


----------



## CalGalTraveler

@Ralph Sir Edward sounds like it might not work for you. I just had to make an expected overnight on SWA and stayed at Hilton where I booked at 6PM for that evening. As a Diamond, they upgraded us to a suite and we had lounge privileges. Looking forward to seeing if any of the airplane or hotel charges work against my credits.  

I didn't know about the Ascend change to silver from gold, however we get gold with our W57 ownership so doesn't matter.  However Discover and Freedom cards (which we also have) usually have 5x groceries one quarter every year so we can get 1/2 year of groceries covered at 5x.  Plus 5x Freedom converts to Chase Sapphire points which are much more valuable and flexible than HHonors.


----------



## brp

hurnik said:


> You never fly anywhere?
> I think it was mentioned earlier that purchasing Airline gift cards directly from the airline website will trigger the $250 airline credit.  (if you want more details there's a set of dedicated threads on Flyertalk about which airlines and what amounts work).



Definitely check Flyertalk about this. AA & WN worked last time I checked. AS works, with some nuances. Possibly others, but these are the ones I know.

Cheers.


----------



## Ralph Sir Edward

CalGalTraveler said:


> @Ralph Sir Edward sounds like it might not work for you. I just had to make an expected overnight on SWA and stayed at Hilton where I booked at 6PM for that evening. As a Diamond, they upgraded us to a suite and we had lounge privileges. Looking forward to seeing if any of the airplane or hotel charges work against my credits.
> 
> I didn't know about the Ascend change to silver from gold, however we get gold with our W57 ownership so doesn't matter.  However Discover and Freedom cards (which we also have) usually have 5x groceries one quarter every year so we can get 1/2 year of groceries covered at 5x.  Plus 5x Freedom converts to Chase Sapphire points which are much more valuable and flexible than HHonors.



My bad. I was looking at the free card not the Ascend card. . . .Oops.


----------



## Oscar923

brp said:


> Definitely check Flyertalk about this. AA & WN worked last time I checked. AS works, with some nuances. Possibly others, but these are the ones I know.
> 
> Cheers.


I made two purchases of AA giftcard (2 transactions), one for $100 and the other for $150.  I have since received the credits 2 days after each transaction.  This is such a good deal.
$250 credits for paying HGVC MF, and now $250 credits for AA giftcards against an annual fee of $450.  Not to mention the Diamond status.


----------



## hurnik

Oscar923 said:


> I made two purchases of AA giftcard (2 transactions), one for $100 and the other for $150.  I have since received the credits 2 days after each transaction.  This is such a good deal.
> $250 credits for paying HGVC MF, and now $250 credits for AA giftcards against an annual fee of $450.  Not to mention the Diamond status.



Just be aware of the restrictions of AA GC.  You can't use them on international-originating flights (ie, fly from say, Cancun, MX to the US), and some of their partner arlines (ie, typically those regional jets), don't always count as "AA" flights.

I've had at least 2 occasions where the online system would not let me pay with the gift card, but they WERE valid flights, so I had to call in and painfully read the numbers to the poor rep.  LOL


----------



## Tamaradarann

Oscar923 said:


> I made two purchases of AA giftcard (2 transactions), one for $100 and the other for $150.  I have since received the credits 2 days after each transaction.  This is such a good deal.
> $250 credits for paying HGVC MF, and now $250 credits for AA giftcards against an annual fee of $450.  Not to mention the Diamond status.



Just received my $250 for the extra room seats on Hawaiian Airlines.  If it was clear that they would reimburse for these types of charges on Hawaiian Airlines and resort charges to your rooms at the Hilton Hawaiian Village right away I would have gotten the card immediately.   They were so vague that I didn't want to get benefits that I couldn't use unless I went out of my way.


----------



## Ralph Sir Edward

I just received the 12x point for Bay Club MFs. For those wanting to know, non HGVC members for at least the Bay Club affiliate get treated as HGVC property for Ascend/Aspire cards.

We have a winner!


----------



## Tamaradarann

Tamaradarann said:


> Just received my $250 for the extra room seats on Hawaiian Airlines.  If it was clear that they would reimburse for these types of charges on Hawaiian Airlines and resort charges to your rooms at the Hilton Hawaiian Village right away I would have gotten the card immediately.   They were so vague that I didn't want to get benefits that I couldn't use unless I went out of my way.



I just got my 150,000 HHonors Points for spending over $4000 in the first 3 months.  I had one big expenditure that made that possible.  Now lets see how I can use the $250 Resort credit at the Hilton Hawaiian Village by charging stuff to the room at the Tapa Bar and Tropics.


----------



## bcjenkins

Tamaradarann said:


> I just got my 150,000 HHonors Points ...  Now lets see how I can use the $250 Resort credit at the Hilton Hawaiian Village by charging stuff to the room....



My wife and I stayed a MarBrisa the week before Christmas, where we charged a wine-tasting day trip and San Diego trolley tour tickets to our room.  The $250 Resort Credit showed up 10 days after the MarBrisa transaction posted.


----------



## CalGalTraveler

So far this card has been fantastic and a money maker. Had a prorated AF upgrade of about $120 until my card anniversary but received the $250 2018 calendar year SWA credit and will get $250 from SWA again in 2019 before my AF is due. Also will pay MF with the card this month to get the $250 resort credit and will use at HHV after the card anniversary year for the the next $250.

Plus: 3 free weekend nights on one MF:

1 15k spend with Ascend
1 with upgrade to Aspire
1 with renewal in 3 months

Already received the 150k Hilton Honors and received two spending bonuses:

1) spend get 15,000 points for spend before Dec 24. With property taxes due this was easy.
2) get 10x on Amazon purchases until Jan 31

Plus AMEX offers.

Sweet deal.

My DH upgraded to the SPG Luxury but that card is meh. We get bonus points and $300 property credits for paying Vistana MF which makes the $450 fee palatable. The 50k night is nice but it seems that the really nice properties are 60k at peak. May sign him up for the Aspire card instead and downgrade the SPG Lux card at card anniversary unless they add more benefits.  I still have the SPG regular card and Biz card. The biz card has some good spending bonuses and will keep for free 35k night. My personal basic SPG card will sit in the sock drawer and collect the free 35k night until something better comes along.


----------



## Bxian

For the airline gift cards, it is best to buy in smaller increments if you can.  Just check to see if there is a maximum number of gift cards that you can use per ticket.  I used 3 to book an AA flight recently-WN and AS may be more restrictive.  Best to check FT for recent experiences.


----------



## brp

Bxian said:


> For the airline gift cards, it is best to buy in smaller increments if you can.  Just check to see if there is a maximum number of gift cards that you can use per ticket.  I used 3 to book an AA flight recently-WN and AS may be more restrictive.  Best to check FT for recent experiences.



WN have worked in the past at the $100 level (at least- have not tried higher). I just moved mine to AS, and testing now. For AS, not sure if gift cards work, but small (<$100) purchases do. With appropriate AS status, no cancellation fee, so I can wait until it posts.

Cheers.


----------



## hurnik

brp said:


> WN have worked in the past at the $100 level (at least- have not tried higher). I just moved mine to AS, and testing now. For AS, not sure if gift cards work, but small (<$100) purchases do. With appropriate AS status, no cancellation fee, so I can wait until it posts.
> 
> Cheers.



According to FT, you can't do gift cards anymore, since 2017.

https://www.flyertalk.com/forum/ame...imbursement-reports-only-62.html#post30605216

click the "expand' under the Wiki.

Looks like you have to buy a (under $100) ticket more than 60 days out, wait more than 24 hours and cancel it or something, but seems a tad risky to me (plus there's usually cancellation fees), unless you're MVP


----------



## brp

hurnik said:


> According to FT, you can't do gift cards anymore, since 2017.
> 
> https://www.flyertalk.com/forum/ame...imbursement-reports-only-62.html#post30605216
> 
> click the "expand' under the Wiki.
> 
> Looks like you have to buy a (under $100) ticket more than 60 days out, wait more than 24 hours and cancel it or something, but seems a tad risky to me (plus there's usually cancellation fees), unless you're MVP



Yeah, was pretty sure that was the case (about AS GCs). A couple of clarifications:

The fee-free cancel requires MVP Gold or above (MVP Gold 75K). Does not work for regular MVP.

Some recent reports of 23.5 hour cancellations generating the rebate 

Cheers.


----------



## hurnik

brp said:


> Yeah, was pretty sure that was the case (about AS GCs). A couple of clarifications:
> 
> The fee-free cancel requires MVP Gold or above (MVP Gold 75K). Does not work for regular MVP.
> 
> Some recent reports of 23.5 hour cancellations generating the rebate
> 
> Cheers.



Although, now that I think about it:

If Amex rebates a ticket under $100, and you can actually use that ticket, then it would work quite well.

I think the cancel part is folks needed more than $100 ticket and getting the funds into the wallet or whatever to use later.

UA is another horrible one to try to get to work now that UA discontinued the ability to deposit funds into the Travel Bank.  Although supposedly you can book a ticket on a non-Amex card (or at least the one you're using for the rebate), then ADD (after the fact) a "pet".  Cancel the ticket within the 24 hours (free cancellation) and then supposedly UA refunds the ticket to the original card, and Amex rebates the "pet" charge/fee thingy.  But there's more details in the UA forum.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy

At a certain point, if you have to get value by booking and canceling tickets, adding a pet, etc it becomes too much work...   I am hoping the southwest gift cards still work...


----------



## brp

1Kflyerguy said:


> At a certain point, if you have to get value by booking and canceling tickets, adding a pet, etc it becomes too much work...   I am hoping the southwest gift cards still work...



Because we're moving a fair bit of travel to AS (going to maintain status with AA, BA and AS next year ), it's worth the little bit to book and cancel 3 flights for that. When we were flying more Southwest, we did go the GC route, though.

Cheers.


----------



## hurnik

1Kflyerguy said:


> At a certain point, if you have to get value by booking and canceling tickets, adding a pet, etc it becomes too much work...   I am hoping the southwest gift cards still work...



It's mostly airline specific.
Delta, AA, Southwest, and to a certain extent AS work well.
United, not so much.

The gotcha with AA is that their GC have restrictions (much more so than the others, IMO).  Delta, can only redeem 3 GC per ticket.
But I'd think Southwest would work quite well for you.


----------



## brp

hurnik said:


> The gotcha with AA is that their GC have restrictions (much more so than the others, IMO).



Other than not being able to use the AA GC on the AAVacations packages (which are the best deal going), I've not noticed them to be particularly restrictive.

Cheers.


----------



## Sky313

Anyone have good recs for using the weekend night? Went to maui last year. Looking for other ideas


----------



## CalGalTraveler

Look at Waldorf and Conrad locations for ideas. We used for Bev Hills, NYC, San Diego, and Rome in the past.


----------



## hurnik

brp said:


> Other than not being able to use the AA GC on the AAVacations packages (which are the best deal going), I've not noticed them to be particularly restrictive.
> 
> Cheers.



Unlike Delta and Southwest, the AA gift cards can only be used on tickets that originate in the US (so if you're say, flying Southwest into CUN, but AA from CZM, you can't use the gift cards).
And also the entire flight must be 100% AA metal, and there's the weird rules/restrictions regarding how the flight is listed (we have a lot of commuter jets from ALB, so they're "operated by so and so" and sometimes can't use the gift cards on those either.


----------



## Tamaradarann

CalGalTraveler said:


> Look at Waldorf and Conrad locations for ideas. We used for Bev Hills, NYC, San Diego, and Rome in the past.



Those are great places to use the free night, however, unless you can make that night extend a longer planned vacation or can drive or take inexpensive public transportation like we can from Long Island to NYC, using the free night can become a challenge.  You certainly wouldn't want to fly to Rome to just use the free night for a 1 night stay.

Also, when extending a vacation it must be used on Friday, Saturday or Sunday.   We had an occasion to use it for a night to extend a vacation but it would have been a week night.


----------



## brp

Tamaradarann said:


> Those are great places to use the free night, however, unless you can make that night extend a longer planned vacation or can drive or take inexpensive public transportation like we can from Long Island to NYC, using the free night can become a challenge.  You certainly wouldn't want to fly to Rome to just use the free night for a 1 night stay.



True. But a domestic location for a 1 night trip is imminently doable.

Cheers.


----------



## CalGalTraveler

Agree that 1 night is less useful as standalone unless you want to stay in a location close to home. Biggest benefit is when spouse also gets the card so you get 2 nights.  If you own a business you can also get a business card to make 3 nights.

Also good for airport stays for layovers/positioning flights as those nights can be expensive.

Lastly, we found great use as add-on to weekday TS stays where weekend points in HGVC are double weekday rates.  A bit inconvenient to change hotels but sometimes can put you closer to other attractions.

e.g.

NYC: W57, Residences TS points weekday; Embassy Suites or Hilton Times Square weekend free stay.

Park City Skiing: Sunrise weekdays; Hampton Inn Cottonwood or other Hilton (Close to Alta/Snowbird etc.) weekend free stay.

Valdoro skiing?...

We do the same with our SPG/Marriott free nights (we get 3 nights currently from me/spouse/biz card) and 2 IHG cards but these have been significantly devalued recently so we may cancel - especially the IHG cards which devalued from booking Intercontinental to now Holiday Inns (which my DH despises).


----------



## PigsDad

CalGalTraveler said:


> Valdoro skiing?...


Just FYI, there is a DoubleTree by Hilton about a block from Valdoro.

Kurt


----------



## 1Kflyerguy

So far i have used my weekend certs in San Francisco.  We live in San Jose, but go San Francisco frequently for stage shows, and Giants games.  We don't always spend the night, but a few times a year we like to make a long weekend out of it.  

Its not the most exciting, but i find value as the hotels are usually around $300 plus a night.


----------



## Slalom

PigsDad said:


> Just FYI, there is a DoubleTree by Hilton about a block from Valdoro.
> 
> Kurt


....and a Doubltree in Park City, a couple miles from the Sunrise...not ski-in-ski-out unfortunately, but an ok property.


----------



## Remy

PigsDad said:


> Just FYI, there is a DoubleTree by Hilton about a block from Valdoro.
> 
> Kurt


I've stayed a couple times at this Doubletree when I couldn't get that additional day or two at Valdoro. Its about 900 feet door to door and easily walkable across a small parking lot to the lift. The place has undergone a renovation since rebranding as a Doubletree and I've had excellent free upgrades as a Gold and Diamond. The rooms are huge, including a 2 King Bed option. It is typically 60k points during ski season for cash rate nights that are under $300. If you book today, Christmas week of 2019 is $112 a night, or 42k points, for a Queen.

Also very interested in checking out the renovated and rebranded Doubletree in Vail. It's typically at 80k points per night for cash rates in the $450 range.


----------



## PigsDad

Remy said:


> It is typically 60k points during ski season for cash rate nights that are under $300.


I just booked a two King room there for 60K Honors points, and the cash rate was $350.  Not bad!  I'll see if I get upgraded (Diamond), which would be sweet.

Kurt


----------



## Remy

PigsDad said:


> I just booked a two King room there for 60K Honors points, and the cash rate was $350.  Not bad!  I'll see if I get upgraded (Diamond), which would be sweet.
> 
> Kurt


Don't quote me on this since the renovation, but the last time I had a 2 King, it had a pull-out Queen too. Can't overstate how huge these rooms are. The restaurant breakfast is also excellent. I hope you enjoy your trip!


----------



## GT75

PigsDad said:


> I just booked a two King room there for 60K Honors points, and the cash rate was $350. Not bad! I'll see if I get upgraded (Diamond), which would be sweet.



I actually had a backup reservation there Jan 1-5 and the rates for 60K Honors points, and the cash rate was $550.    I agree, I think that is pretty good rates.     I ended up staying in Silverthorne in BIL condo, now that was even better rates, free.


----------



## frank808

CalGalTraveler said:


> Agree that 1 night is less useful as standalone unless you want to stay in a location close to home. Biggest benefit is when spouse also gets the card so you get 2 nights.  If you own a business you can also get a business card to make 3 nights.
> 
> Also good for airport stays for layovers/positioning flights as those nights can be expensive.
> 
> Lastly, we found great use as add-on to weekday TS stays where weekend points in HGVC are double weekday rates.  A bit inconvenient to change hotels but sometimes can put you closer to other attractions.
> 
> e.g.
> 
> NYC: W57, Residences TS points weekday; Embassy Suites or Hilton Times Square weekend free stay.
> 
> Park City Skiing: Sunrise weekdays; Hampton Inn Cottonwood or other Hilton (Close to Alta/Snowbird etc.) weekend free stay.
> 
> Valdoro skiing?...
> 
> We do the same with our SPG/Marriott free nights (we get 3 nights currently from me/spouse/biz card) and 2 IHG cards but these have been significantly devalued recently so we may cancel - especially the IHG cards which devalued from booking Intercontinental to now Holiday Inns (which my DH despises).


We use it for a long weekend at Grand Wailea. Wife and I both have the Aspire and I have the Ascend.  Charge our HGVC mf to Aspire to get the 14pts per dollar and recoup our $250 apiece from Hilton purchases (hopefully).  Then we use the $250 for our United airline trips.  Just using this card for mf, we get two free weekend nights and Amex is saving us $100 plus all the HH pesos we earn.  Then I make $15k in charges to the Ascend to get the third weekend night for $95.  Then cards get put away until next year maintenace fees are due.  Unless Amex sends us an offer to spend x amount of dollars for bonus HH pesos.

Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## brp

frank808 said:


> We use it for a long weekend at Grand Wailea. Wife and I both have the Aspire and I have the Ascend.  Charge our HGVC mf to Aspire to get the 14pts per dollar and recoup our $250 apiece from Hilton purchases (hopefully).  Then we use the $250 for our United airline trips.  Just using this card for mf, we get two free weekend nights and Amex is saving us $100 plus all the HH pesos we earn.  Then I make $15k in charges to the Ascend to get the third weekend night for $95.  Then cards get put away until next year maintenace fees are due.  Unless Amex sends us an offer to spend x amount of dollars for bonus HH pesos.



I should probably know this as I manage the card perks, but mrs. brp is the one with the Aspire, and I don't recall the details as well for this one:

So, she gets 1 weekend night/year to use anywhere. I understand that part.
The "Just using this card for mf, we get two free weekend nights and Amex is saving us $100" part I don't quite get (or recall...maybe it is something I used to know ). Can you elaborate.

Our strategy across cards (and I probably already said some of this up-thread )

Me:
Chase Sapphire Reserve for most spent the Chase points transfer well to things we want to use, $300 travel credit for any expenses, Priority Pass membership
Amex Platinum - mainly keep now for Centurion Lounge access (still thinking about this). $200 in airline credits that I get for AS purchase/cancellation, $200 Uber credits, which do come in handy
Marriott Reserve (something or other) - For Marriott Gold status and a free night. Little spend
Hyatt Card - free night, no real spend; night worth more than annual fee

mrs brp:
Hyatt card - free night, most spend as their points are actually worth something for stays. Also, can get status based on spend.
Aspire - Resort fee (will ty on MFs next month), $250 airline credit (currently doind WN, likely to move to AS after getting MVP Gold next year), minimal spend

Cheers.


----------



## frank808

brp said:


> I should probably know this as I manage the card perks, but mrs. brp is the one with the Aspire, and I don't recall the details as well for this one:
> 
> So, she gets 1 weekend night/year to use anywhere. I understand that part.
> The "Just using this card for mf, we get two free weekend nights and Amex is saving us $100" part I don't quite get (or recall...maybe it is something I used to know ). Can you elaborate.
> 
> Our strategy across cards (and I probably already said some of this up-thread )
> 
> Me:
> Chase Sapphire Reserve for most spent the Chase points transfer well to things we want to use, $300 travel credit for any expenses, Priority Pass membership
> Amex Platinum - mainly keep now for Centurion Lounge access (still thinking about this). $200 in airline credits that I get for AS purchase/cancellation, $200 Uber credits, which do come in handy
> Marriott Reserve (something or other) - For Marriott Gold status and a free night. Little spend
> Hyatt Card - free night, no real spend; night worth more than annual fee
> 
> mrs brp:
> Hyatt card - free night, most spend as their points are actually worth something for stays. Also, can get status based on spend.
> Aspire - Resort fee (will ty on MFs next month), $250 airline credit (currently doind WN, likely to move to AS after getting MVP Gold next year), minimal spend
> 
> Cheers.



You are on the right track BRP.  This is what I do with the Aspire.

Aspire 
$250 HGVC mf rebate
$250 United Airlines rebate
$500 rebate I get from Amex for a $450 annual fee.  So in essence, I save $50 per card($100 for both of us).  Get 2 free weekend nights and the 14x HH pesos on mf for just using aspire card.  

This only works if you have a use for the airline rebate.  We use this up on united for seat upgrades, in flight purchases, luggage, etc.  As a family, we easily spend this much with united every year anyway so consider the $250 per card a savings.  This year, instead of paying the $450 united club card fee, might cancell that and pay for club lounge membership with our aspire cards instead.

If you don't use a particular airline and spend $500, the dynamics would be different.  

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CalGalTraveler

@frank808 so you have 2 cards? 1 for you and one for spouse?

Aspire is a great card, however my fear is that they will increase the fee next year just when we get this in place for both of us.

Our wallet now is primarily:

*CSV* -  (2x) love the travel credits, love the primary car insurance, 3x Uber for my college kids, the evacuation insurance up to $100k and the option to transfer points to UAL, or Hyatt or use the travel portal and still get airline credits. Will keep but may downsize to 1 + AU
*Southwest Cards* (for Companion Passes)
*Hilton Aspire* (spend bonus, MF only)
*Freedom and Discover *- 5 x bonuses - had forever - free
*Costco Citi* - 4x gas, 3x travel 2x Costco - had forever - free

*Sock drawer/Downsize*
All SPG cards (3) - Pay Vistana MF get credits, Marriott Gold (Lux) Free nights (may cancel personal cards if no decent free hotel use at 35k)
All IHG cards (2) - Free Nights (may cancel with recent devaluation) but only $49 AF.
United (1) - good for free bag, priority boarding and award availability. - keep
Alaska (1) - Companion pass to HI. But if SWA works better/cheaper may cancel.

*Considering:*
A 2% card such as Fidelity - with all of the travel devaluations cash is becoming king. Would use for all non-bonus spend. No AF which makes this a keeper.

Aspire Card for DH


----------



## brp

frank808 said:


> You are on the right track BRP.  This is what I do with the Aspire.
> 
> Aspire
> $250 HGVC mf rebate
> $250 United Airlines rebate
> $500 rebate I get from Amex for a $450 annual fee.  So in essence, I save $50 per card($100 for both of us).  Get 2 free weekend nights and the 14x HH pesos on mf for just using aspire card.
> 
> This only works if you have a use for the airline rebate.  We use this up on united for seat upgrades, in flight purchases, luggage, etc.  As a family, we easily spend this much with united every year anyway so consider the $250 per card a savings.  This year, instead of paying the $450 united club card fee, might cancell that and pay for club lounge membership with our aspire cards instead.
> 
> If you don't use a particular airline and spend $500, the dynamics would be different.



@frank808 - OK, so the two nights are from having two cards. I misunderstood that part.

As to the airline, it can be used for air travel, as outlined above, and we easily spend more than that on any number of airlines, so getting those rebates is no problem.

We get $450 in airline rebates ($250 for her Aspire, $200 for my Amex Plat). Could actually make sense for me to get Aspire as well since I could also get the $500 back for $450 spend. Gonna wait and see if MFs continue to trigger the Resort Spend ($250). If not, actually spending $500 split across two "resort" properties within a year could be tough.


----------



## frank808

brp said:


> @frank808 - OK, so the two nights are from having two cards. I misunderstood that part.
> 
> As to the airline, it can be used for air travel, as outlined above, and we easily spend more than that on any number of airlines, so getting those rebates is no problem.
> 
> We get $450 in airline rebates ($250 for her Aspire, $200 for my Amex Plat). Could actually make sense for me to get Aspire as well since I could also get the $500 back for $450 spend. Gonna wait and see if MFs continue to trigger the Resort Spend ($250). If not, actually spending $500 split across two "resort" properties within a year could be tough.


I hope the annual mf gets the $250 hilton rebate.  Would be hard for us to spend $500 as well.  Some HGVC stays trigger rebate and some don't.  I have stays at Hokulani trigger rebate and a long weekend at Grand Wailea and Grand Islander didn't.   I did call and Amex rep said there was something wrong with my account as it should have triggered it.  Put in a ticket to have this fixed.  

Don't know if that helped as my next HGVC stay was at Grand Islander a week ago.  


Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## giowop

Sky313 said:


> Anyone have good recs for using the weekend night? Went to maui last year. Looking for other ideas



We were planning a trip to Phoenix for Valentine's Day and were going to use one at the Biltmore Waldorf.  The reward-eligible room would have cost $380 a night.


----------



## JIMinNC

Sky313 said:


> Anyone have good recs for using the weekend night? Went to maui last year. Looking for other ideas



We're using mine to add one night at the Hilton Waikoloa hotel at the end of our Hawaii trip in Feb/Mar, after checking out from a week at HGVC Kohala Suites, that allowed us to get a much cheaper air fare home by leaving Kona on Sunday instead of Saturday. So, air fare savings, plus one free extra night in Hawaii - win-win.


----------



## Julian926

CalGalTraveler said:


> @frank808 so you have 2 cards? 1 for you and one for spouse?
> 
> Aspire is a great card, however my fear is that they will increase the fee next year just when we get this in place for both of us.
> 
> Our wallet now is primarily:
> 
> *CSV* -  (2x) love the travel credits, love the primary car insurance, 3x Uber for my college kids, the evacuation insurance up to $100k and the option to transfer points to UAL, or Hyatt or use the travel portal and still get airline credits. Will keep but may downsize to 1 + AU
> *Southwest Cards* (for Companion Passes)
> *Hilton Aspire* (spend bonus, MF only)
> *Freedom and Discover *- 5 x bonuses - had forever - free
> *Costco Citi* - 4x gas, 3x travel 2x Costco - had forever - free
> 
> *Sock drawer/Downsize*
> All SPG cards (3) - Pay Vistana MF get credits, Marriott Gold (Lux) Free nights (may cancel personal cards if no decent free hotel use at 35k)
> All IHG cards (2) - Free Nights (may cancel with recent devaluation) but only $49 AF.
> United (1) - good for free bag, priority boarding and award availability. - keep
> Alaska (1) - Companion pass to HI. But if SWA works better/cheaper may cancel.
> 
> *Considering:*
> A 2% card such as Fidelity - with all of the travel devaluations cash is becoming king. Would use for all non-bonus spend. No AF which makes this a keeper.
> 
> Aspire Card for DH



Slightly off topic: 
You should also consider the Penfed card. No annual fee and $100 Amex (engine based) credit for airlines every year. Can't beat that. You don't have to work for the Pentagon to get this. Essentially, this is free money every year.


----------



## CalGalTraveler

Thanks @Julian926 sounds great and we are members of PenFed. Can you let me know which card you are referring to?  The Amex card doesn't mention this. Perhaps they discontinued this card because it was too lucrative?

https://www.penfed.org/credit-cards

P.S. I am also evaluating 2% Mastercards e.g. Citi DoubleCash or Paypal 2% because we have many Visa and AMEX but only 1 IHG Mastercard which we may cancel. Mastercard works best with Plastiq and has frequent promotions for fee free purchases.

By using Plastiq, we avoid having to issue 1099s for gardeners, contractors and housekeepers by paying with a credit card and Plastiq issues the check. As you know most of these workers don't accept credit cards.

Any other 2%+ recommendations are welcome.


----------



## Julian926

CalGalTraveler said:


> Thanks @Julian926 sounds great and we are members of PenFed. Can you let me know which card you are referring to?  The Amex card doesn't mention this. Perhaps they discontinued this card because it was too lucrative?
> 
> https://www.penfed.org/credit-cards
> 
> P.S. I am also evaluating 2% Mastercards e.g. Citi DoubleCash or Paypal 2% because we have many Visa and AMEX but only 1 IHG Mastercard which we may dump. Mastercard works best with Plastiq and has frequent promotions for fee free purchases.
> 
> By using Plastiq, we avoid having to issue 1099s for gardeners, contractors and housekeepers by paying with a credit card and Plastiq issues a check. As you know most of these workers don't accept credit cards.
> 
> Any other 2%+ recommendations are welcome.



It's the Penfed Pathfinder Rewards.  It is an Amex credit card through this credit union.  It has $100 airline credit + $100 credit for TSA.  The TSA part I gave to a friend.  Penfed doesn't care if the recipient is not the account holder. 

https://www.penfed.org/credit-cards/pathfinder-rewards-american-express

Also, I wish Wells Fargo mortgage would take plastiq.   Too bad, I could've seriously up'd my points.  Good idea on using it for contractors.  Might have to look into that.


----------



## CalGalTraveler

Thanks @Julian926 Are the points you earn on this card Amex points? or a Penfed points program?  If the latter, what is the redemption rate?  Do you go through a portal and pay with points? Points and cash similar to Chase Rewards? or do you transfer the points to specific airlines and hotels?


----------



## Julian926

CalGalTraveler said:


> Thanks @Julian926 Are the points you earn on this card Amex points? or a Penfed points program?  If the latter, what is the redemption rate?  Do you go through a portal and pay with points? Points and cash similar to Chase Rewards? or do you transfer the points to specific airlines and hotels?



No, it's their own point system.  Honestly, I haven't used their point system at all and I didn't spend much on the card.  I wouldn't use this to rack up points.  I just spend a few bucks here and there to keep it active.  I benefit just from the no fee and $100/yr airline credit that is on the same amex platform as the hilton aspire and amex plat. My understand is that it's not a great point system.  You'd be better off maximizing on a CSR or Amex gold, or whatever makes the most optimal points on your everyday spend.


----------



## loosefeet

CalGalTraveler said:


> Thanks @Julian926 sounds great and we are members of PenFed. Can you let me know which card you are referring to?  The Amex card doesn't mention this. Perhaps they discontinued this card because it was too lucrative?
> 
> https://www.penfed.org/credit-cards
> 
> P.S. I am also evaluating 2% Mastercards e.g. Citi DoubleCash or Paypal 2% because we have many Visa and AMEX but only 1 IHG Mastercard which we may cancel. Mastercard works best with Plastiq and has frequent promotions for fee free purchases.
> 
> By using Plastiq, we avoid having to issue 1099s for gardeners, contractors and housekeepers by paying with a credit card and Plastiq issues the check. As you know most of these workers don't accept credit cards.
> 
> Any other 2%+ recommendations are welcome.



Sorry for the change in topic--but had not heard of Plastiq, and looked up.  So, who pays the 2.5A% fee to write the check?  If it just added to YOUR fee?  Does it take time to get the checks off, or are they fairly good at this?
I would like to use my cc for the cleaning crew, contractors, mortgage etc, but they don't take cc.  If you have to pay 2.5% fee, then have to decide if worth it...  Most cc benefits are worth 1-2% based on my calculations.


----------



## CalGalTraveler

You pay the fee but if you have a credit card that pays 2 - 3%+ it is a wash. I like it for the convenience of not having to issue 1099s, plus there are times I am trying to hit spend bonuses on new credit card such as earning the Southwest companion pass.  I also use it for paying business bills when credit cards are not accepted for contractors etc.  (can write off the transaction fee.)

Although I have never tried it you could possibly use it to issue a check to pay for a TS rental if the owner doesn't accept Paypal payments. It buys you credit card protection in the deal.

If Plastiq mail a physical check it can take 5 days to mail plus a few days beyond that to process - which is the case with most of our payments. However you can schedule payments.

Here's more details:

https://frequentmiler.boardingarea.com/complete-guide-to-plastiq-credit-card-payments/


----------



## CalGalTraveler

Two more ideas for the Aspire free night certs to extend an HGVC stay:

1) *Embassy Suites Beachwalk Waikiki.* Hat tip to @junk for the idea. We are extending a Sat checkout from HHV to fly home on a cheaper fare on Sunday.  Since we are on a fixed RCI week stay the only way to add HGVC is min 3 nights so this presents a viable option. We hope to get upgraded to an OV from the standard room reward (we are Diamond) but may not be possible with peak summer demand. Either way, given how pricey hotel rooms are in Hawaii for peak summer this is still a good deal. This hotel is close to HHV and includes free breakfast and evening drinks/appetizers. Plus no resort fees unlike HHV hotels.

2)* The London NYC  *We opted to extend a W57 presentation promo weekend with an additional weekend night at this new Conrad Hotel on W 54th since the points on a weekend night are double at HGVC.  We were able to secure a 1 bdrm suite with the award and it includes $60 credit for breakfast because we are Diamond.  Hopefully they will upgrade us to a view suite.


----------



## brp

CalGalTraveler said:


> 2)* The London NYC  *We opted to extend a W57 presentation promo weekend with an additional weekend night at this new Conrad Hotel on W 54th since the points on a weekend night are double at HGVC.  We were able to secure a 1 bdrm suite with the award and it includes $60 credit for breakfast because we are Diamond.  Hopefully they will upgrade us to a view suite.



This one I like!

They let us add a night at W. 57th for $149 for our promo, so we don't need to do this for the present time. But definitely something to look at going forward.

Cheers.


----------



## frank808

CalGalTraveler said:


> Two more ideas for the Aspire free night certs to extend an HGVC stay:
> 
> 1) *Embassy Suites Beachwalk Waikiki.* Hat tip to @junk for the idea. We are extending a Sat checkout from HHV to fly home on a cheaper fare on Sunday.  Since we are on a fixed RCI week stay the only way to add HGVC is min 3 nights so this presents a viable option. We hope to get upgraded to an OV from the standard room reward (we are Diamond) but may not be possible with peak summer demand. Either way, given how pricey hotel rooms are in Hawaii for peak summer this is still a good deal. This hotel is close to HHV and includes free breakfast and evening drinks/appetizers. Plus no resort fees unlike HHV hotels.
> 
> 2)* The London NYC  *We opted to extend a W57 presentation promo weekend with an additional weekend night at this new Conrad Hotel on W 54th since the points on a weekend night are double at HGVC.  We were able to secure a 1 bdrm suite with the award and it includes $60 credit for breakfast because we are Diamond.  Hopefully they will upgrade us to a view suite.


Embassy suites beach walk is close to hhv.  Their breakfast is one of the better embassy ones I have been to.  

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hurnik

frank808 said:


> Embassy suites beach walk is close to hhv.  Their breakfast is one of the better embassy ones I have been to.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk



Yes!  I stayed there for 5 nights in Feb. on HH points (5th night free).  Very good free breakfast and the free adult beverages from 5-7 was excellent.  Very strong pours, IMO.  Make sure to tip the bartender as he's so fast it's like The Matrix.


----------



## CalGalTraveler

Just learned that the Aspire resort credit doesn't work for all HGVC properties MF. For example, I did not get the credit for W57 because it is not on the list of resorts but I expect that I would get it for Paradise MF since it is on the list.  Testing now.


----------



## hurnik

I own Las Vegas Blvd and Flamingo
Not sure which triggered the $250 statement credit, but I paid all my MF on the same day.  I believe 2 days later, Amex issued the $250 credit.

I'm loving this card!


----------



## greenwich3

CalGalTraveler said:


> HHV and Hilton Waikoloa are on the resort list. Amex systems often cannot tell the difference.  I recall that it worked prior to the spin-off.  Would love to see this tested.



I just spent 3 weeks at Kingsland which is on the list.   I’ll let you know if they pay me back $250.


----------



## CalGalTraveler

Update. Paradise MF worked. W57 MF and LA Hilton stay did not post because not listed as a resort.


----------



## greenwich3

I spent January at Kingsland and spend a decent amount for food there.  I checked out Monday and today the Aspire card refunded me $250, so in my case the card was a no-brainer.

It also gave me the priority lounge at the airport, refunds on United and I’ll have the points, plus a free weekend night, plus diamond status.  So at this point, it was well worth the $450.

If it stays this way, I am going to keep the card.


----------



## brp

greenwich3 said:


> It also gave me the priority lounge at the airport...



Presumably you flew through HNL and not direct from the mainland to KOA?

Cheers.


----------



## CalGalTraveler

Has anyone tried booking Open Season at one of the listed Hilton resorts to get the resort credit?


----------



## CalGalTraveler

Recently paid our final balance on our HGVC MF with AMEX Aspire. There is an AMEX offer for PLAN IT for 0 Fees 0 interest on a Hilton Purchase over $500.  Looks like it kicked in and we can pay monthly 1/6th of the balance for the next 6 months with 0 cost.  Free loan so can keep the money in the bank earning 2%. Nice perk! This card just keeps on giving. 

Check your Amex account for this offer.


----------



## brp

CalGalTraveler said:


> Recently paid our final balance on our HGVC MF with AMEX Aspire. There is an AMEX offer for PLAN IT for 0 Fees 0 interest on a Hilton Purchase over $500.  Looks like it kicked in and we can pay monthly 1/6th of the balance for the next 6 months with 0 cost.  Free loan so can keep the money in the bank earning 2%. Nice perk! This card just keeps on giving.
> 
> Check your Amex account for this offer.
> 
> View attachment 10302



Cool, thanks. I'll suggest that mrs. brp look for this. I paid one of the Flamingo's with a regular Hilton Amex, and I don't see it. I also saw that Plan it generally has a monthly fee (but no interest). So this deal may be specific to Aspire.

Cheers.


----------



## MikeinSoCal

This was an Amex offer that you had to accept.  It was on the Aspire and Ascend cards.  Don't know if it's still available.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy

MikeinSoCal said:


> This was an Amex offer that you had to accept.  It was on the Aspire and Ascend cards.  Don't know if it's still available.



I dont see it my account.  Either i missed it, which is very possible or i was not offered this deal.


----------



## frank808

MikeinSoCal said:


> This was an Amex offer that you had to accept.  It was on the Aspire and Ascend cards.  Don't know if it's still available.


It was offered on my ascend but not aspire account.  

I used Aspire to get the extra 30k HH pesos using aspire vs ascend.  Better deal than spreading the mf payment over six months, even though it would be free.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## brp

So mrs. brp paid one of the Flamingo fees (like $1000 or so), and just got a credit from Amex for $47.62, indicted as the Resort Credit. Seems odd.

Cheers.


----------



## Anthony Schmid

brp said:


> So mrs. brp paid one of the Flamingo fees (like $1000 or so), and just got a credit from Amex for $47.62, indicted as the Resort Credit. Seems odd.
> 
> Cheers.


I got 5% credit from my bank of America cash back card on my maintenance fee at the elara 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## brp

greenwich3 said:


> I spent January at Kingsland and spend a decent amount for food there.  I checked out Monday and today the Aspire card refunded me $250, so in my case the card was a no-brainer.



We just stayed at Kohala Suites (which is on the list). Charges just posted. However, it posted as "HILTON GV CLB WAIKOLWAIKOLOA HI" by one indication and "HGV BAY CL/WAIKOLOA" by another. Bay Club is not on the list. Maybe all charges there post as Bay Club? Has anyone stayed at Kohala and gotten the Aspire Resort Credit without having the call and "deal with it?"

Cheers.


----------



## CalGalTraveler

If not, the resort credit works for MF at Vegas resorts (but not NYC).


----------



## Sandy VDH

I am considering this card, but I think at best it will be a wash for the fee.  

I am going to Fiji in September.  Wondering what Diamond status would offer at the Hilton Fiji resort and spa?  I am using points for my stay, but want to know if Diamond status might offer a better room upgrade.  I could also make use the the $250 resort credit.  

I don't need status on AA as I have lifetime, but I live in Houston now and don't have status on UA. (I matched a few years back and am not eligible again yet for another year).   I have some flights coming up that UA offers direct that AA does not, so could be used for incidentals.  Does reimbursement include Economy Plus seating as a reimbursed item.  Baggage fee obviously with be useful. 

So at a wash I will spend $450 and get back about the same $450 in credits.  Unless I score a decent upgrade, and then there are still the bonus points to take into consideration along with a free night.  

Any thoughts?


----------



## brp

Actually, you can get $500 back ($350 + $250) so you can come out 50 bucks ahead.

Cheers.


----------



## Sandy VDH

brp said:


> Actually, you can get $500 back ($350 + $250) so you can come out 50 bucks ahead.
> 
> Cheers.



Yes but the extra $100 is for WA or Conrad.  So I don't think I am planning a stay at any one of those in the next year.


----------



## brp

Sorry, type on my part. It was $250 (resort) + $250 (ariline) so $500 versus $450 card cost.

Cheers.


----------



## buzglyd

Sandy VDH said:


> Yes but the extra $100 is for WA or Conrad.  So I don't think I am planning a stay at any one of those in the next year.



I have the Aspire and have been pleased with the upgrades so far. It's pretty easy to wipe out that annual fee with the resort credit and I use the airline credit to buy a Southwest gift card.

I'm lifetime Gold on United and currently Gold on Alaska so the airline credit isn't that valuable to me. I'd rather have the $250 gift card.


----------



## brp

buzglyd said:


> I'm lifetime Gold on United and currently Gold on Alaska so the airline credit isn't that valuable to me. I'd rather have the $250 gift card.



FYI, the airline credit will kick in on AS tickets under $100. And this applies even if the ticket is cancelled within 24 hours for full refund 

Cheers.


----------



## buzglyd

brp said:


> FYI, the airline credit will kick in on AS tickets under $100. And this applies even if the ticket is cancelled within 24 hours for full refund
> 
> Cheers.



That’s good however I don’t fly many Alaska flights under $100. It’s usually either Hawaii or Orlando.


----------



## brp

buzglyd said:


> That’s good however I don’t fly many Alaska flights under $100. It’s usually either Hawaii or Orlando.



We also take them to Hawaii and Orlando. We also do Pacific Northwest, and those can be under $100.

Cheers.


----------



## frank808

Sandy VDH said:


> I am considering this card, but I think at best it will be a wash for the fee.
> 
> I am going to Fiji in September.  Wondering what Diamond status would offer at the Hilton Fiji resort and spa?  I am using points for my stay, but want to know if Diamond status might offer a better room upgrade.  I could also make use the the $250 resort credit.
> 
> I don't need status on AA as I have lifetime, but I live in Houston now and don't have status on UA. (I matched a few years back and am not eligible again yet for another year).   I have some flights coming up that UA offers direct that AA does not, so could be used for incidentals.  Does reimbursement include Economy Plus seating as a reimbursed item.  Baggage fee obviously with be useful.
> 
> So at a wash I will spend $450 and get back about the same $450 in credits.  Unless I score a decent upgrade, and then there are still the bonus points to take into consideration along with a free night.
> 
> Any thoughts?


Like the aspire so much that wife and I both have it.  We easily use the $250 United Airline credit for food, drinks and lie flat seats.  Yes the E+ upgrade should trigger the $250 credit.  We stay in Waikiki and have to pay the TAT every year so the Hilton $250 is used for that.  For us we are actually saving $50 a year apiece since it is money we would have spent.  Then the diamond status, priority pass access, free weekend night and bonus HH points for paying our HGVC dues make it a very rewarding card for us.

Just disappointed that we will not be able to use priority pass for restaurant credits after Auguat 19.  Used this quiet often at SFO and IAH for free meals on layovers.  Now will have to get the Chase Sapphire Reserve card  in September.  

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## brp

frank808 said:


> Like the aspire so much that wife and I both have it.  We easily use the $250 United Airline credit for food, drinks and lie flat seats.  Yes the E+ upgrade should trigger the $250 credit.  We stay in Waikiki and have to pay the TAT every year so the Hilton $250 is used for that.  For us we are actually saving $50 a year apiece since it is money we would have spent.  Then the diamond status, priority pass access, free weekend night and bonus HH points for paying our HGVC dues make it a very rewarding card for us.



mrs. brp had it, so we already had Diamond. I got it for the $50 savings. No other benefits that I don't have elsewhere...and double diamond only matters in skiing.



frank808 said:


> Just disappointed that we will not be able to use priority pass for restaurant credits after Auguat 19.  Used this quiet often at SFO and IAH for free meals on layovers.  Now will have to get the Chase Sapphire Reserve card  in September.
> 
> Also the free night. So we come out way ahead. Can easily get at least $300 out of this.



Yeah, saw this on my travel blog (and it's Aug 1, from what I read). I already had Chase Sapphire and my Priority Pass is through them.


----------



## frank808

brp said:


> mrs. brp had it, so we already had Diamond. I got it for the $50 savings. No other benefits that I don't have elsewhere...and double diamond only matters in skiing.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, saw this on my travel blog (and it's Aug 1, from what I read). I already had Chase Sapphire and my Priority Pass is through them.


I agree if you won't use two aspire cards no sense in getting it.  We easily spend $500 staying at the Hilton's in Waikiki paying the transient accommodations tax every year.  For us the Hilton and airfare credits are a sunk cost.  Like you we are getting the cards for the $100 savings.

Yes PP restaurant credit is no longer being offer in August this year.  Will have to get CSR in Sept to have PP restaurant access for our late Oct trip.  Just find it crazy for me to be paying for four $450 AF for myself.  Pay for Bonvoy Brilliant, HH Aspire and United Club card already and will be adding the CSR.  I say, as long as you can save money paying those annual fees, get the card.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## csodjd

Sandy VDH said:


> Wondering what Diamond status would offer


Don't underestimate the value of Diamond status. I got two free bottles of water at the Embassy Suites this week due to my Diamond status!


----------



## brp

frank808 said:


> I agree if you won't use two aspire cards no sense in getting it.  We easily spend $500 staying at the Hilton's in Waikiki paying the transient accommodations tax every year.  For us the Hilton and airfare credits are a sunk cost.  Like you we are getting the cards for the $100 savings.



We're really getting more like $700 in savings between us - $500 for the airfare credits, $500 for the Resort credit and maybe $600 for the free nights. So about $1600 - $900 (card fee).

Once I hit the $4K spend for the 150K HH points, this card goes in the drawer and I will use it for the airfare credits each year and the Resort Fee. Then spending goes on Chase.



frank808 said:


> Yes PP restaurant credit is no longer being offer in August this year.  Will have to get CSR in Sept to have PP restaurant access for our late Oct trip.  Just find it crazy for me to be paying for four $450 AF for myself.  Pay for Bonvoy Brilliant, HH Aspire and United Club card already and will be adding the CSR.  I say, as long as you can save money paying those annual fees, get the card.



I've got 4 high-cost cards as well:
HH Aspire
Bonvoy Brilliant
Chase Sapphire Reserve
Amex Platinum ($550)

Also lower-priced ($95) cards:

Bonvoy Visa (free night)
Hyatt Visa (free night)

So, I'm paying $2090 in card fees, but I get it all pretty much back.

mrs. brp has the Aspire plus a $95 Hyatt card.

She gets Hyatt mid-tier status, I get Bonvoy mid-tier and we get Diamond. So we have hotels covered.

Airlines we have to do by flying 

Cheers.


----------



## brp

csodjd said:


> Don't underestimate the value of Diamond status. I got two free bottles of water at the Embassy Suites this week due to my Diamond status!



Depends on where you go. We don't typically drink bottled water due to the waste, so that's not a benefit to us.

We get Executive Club access even if not on the Exec floor (and often enough there are more desirable floors) and we've gotten some very nice room upgrades that would have been unlikely as Gold. Plus early check-in without the usual fee.

Also, since they pay us $100 to have Diamond, seems a no-brainer 

Cheers.


----------



## Tamaradarann

csodjd said:


> Don't underestimate the value of Diamond status. I got two free bottles of water at the Embassy Suites this week due to my Diamond status!



I understand your dismay about only getting 2 free bottles of water at Embassy Suites for Diamond Status, however, their value could vary.  I believe you can get inexpensive bottles of water at the ABC store for about $1 each.  However, my husband and I walked along the boardwalk from the HGVC South Beach one day and were thirsty so we stopped at a Hotel up around 40th street and wanted to get a couple of bottles of water.  They wanted $8 each!  We found a little store a few blocks away for much less but not as inexpensive as the ABC stores.


----------



## Tamaradarann

In addition to the $250 Resort Credit, the $250 Airline Credit, and the Free Weekend Night I find the 14HH points for Hilton expenditures particularly valuable.  I value it at about $.35/$1 of spending.


----------



## buzglyd

brp said:


> We're really getting more like $700 in savings between us - $500 for the airfare credits, $500 for the Resort credit and maybe $600 for the free nights. So about $1600 - $900 (card fee).
> 
> Once I hit the $4K spend for the 150K HH points, this card goes in the drawer and I will use it for the airfare credits each year and the Resort Fee. Then spending goes on Chase.
> 
> 
> 
> I've got 4 high-cost cards as well:
> HH Aspire
> Bonvoy Brilliant
> Chase Sapphire Reserve
> Amex Platinum ($550)
> 
> Also lower-priced ($95) cards:
> 
> Bonvoy Visa (free night)
> Hyatt Visa (free night)
> 
> So, I'm paying $2090 in card fees, but I get it all pretty much back.
> 
> mrs. brp has the Aspire plus a $95 Hyatt card.
> 
> She gets Hyatt mid-tier status, I get Bonvoy mid-tier and we get Diamond. So we have hotels covered.
> 
> Airlines we have to do by flying
> 
> Cheers.



I’ve got three high cost cards currently. 

Aspire, Citi Prestige and Sapphire Reserve. 

Citi has changed the benefits enough to where I will dump it next year.


----------



## csodjd

Tamaradarann said:


> In addition to the $250 Resort Credit, the $250 Airline Credit, and the Free Weekend Night I find the 14HH points for Hilton expenditures particularly valuable.  I value it at about $.35/$1 of spending.


That's the principle reason I got the card, the points per $. Since I go to the Hilton Hawaiian Village every year, the $250 resort credit always gets used. And I travel a fair amount and ALL Hilton stays (which is almost all stays) are put on the card.


----------



## brp

Tamaradarann said:


> I value it at about $.35/$1 of spending.



I don't understand this valuation metric. Travel points (hotel or airline) are typically valued at cents/point. I don't understand the meaning of the dollars/dollar valuation here.

HHonors points are typically valued at about 0.5-0.6 cents/point  in terms of the value of the room that they can get. So, 14 points/dollar would amount to about 7-8.4 cents in value per dollar spent.

If you're using this same basic metric, then saying that the 14 points/dollar is worth 35 cents doesn't add up. Let's look at an 80K room. At 14 points/dollar, that would take $5700 in spend. Let's say that this is even as much as a $500 room (but typically less), then that's about 8.75 cents per dollar of spend, and that's at the high end.

Cheers.


----------



## Tamaradarann

Wow, you are right.  I guess getting to be 70 does throws off your Math or Memory or a Different Number for a Different Calculation.  I value the charges at Hiltons at about $.07/$1.00 as you mentioned unless you use them in 5 day increments when I agree with your $.084/$1.00.  

Now to show that I totally lost it, I will tell you where the 35 comes from.  Using cash if you charge your hotel room to your Hilton Aspire Card you get 34 points/dollar!!  14 points/dollar for using your card and 20 points/dollar for being Diamond.


----------



## Remy

I’m going to pull the trigger on this card closer to end of year. The resort fee is reimbursed with my MF and airline fee credits can be turned into cash. It’s a $50 net positive with free Diamond status and a free night. I’m Gold this year but definitely won’t requalify for 2020, making Diamond worth at least free breakfasts. AmEx Offers also help make this card worth having. The last year with the AmEx Blue Business Plus has earned me about $260 in statement credits without much effort on things I was buying anyway.

As far as the value of points, I’m saving for a specific redemption that makes points “worth” about 1.7 cents each. Value is relative, but it’s somewhere I want to go and that makes earning Hilton points worth it for this particular destination. Then I’ll go earn somewhere else.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tamaradarann

Remy said:


> I’m going to pull the trigger on this card closer to end of year. The resort fee is reimbursed with my MF and airline fee credits can be turned into cash. It’s a $50 net positive with free Diamond status and a free night. I’m Gold this year but definitely won’t requalify for 2020, making Diamond worth at least free breakfasts. AmEx Offers also help make this card worth having. The last year with the AmEx Blue Business Plus has earned me about $260 in statement credits without much effort on things I was buying anyway.
> 
> As far as the value of points, I’m saving for a specific redemption that makes points “worth” about 1.7 cents each. Value is relative, but it’s somewhere I want to go and that makes earning Hilton points worth it for this particular destination. Then I’ll go earn somewhere else.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Remy I agree with your first statement, but I am not understanding the second paragraph.  Please explain.


----------



## Remy

Tamaradarann said:


> Remy I agree with your first statement, but I am not understanding the second paragraph.  Please explain.



A lot of folks assign a value to points, and in the case of Hilton points it’s in the half cent area. Which can be true if that’s how one chooses to redeem them. But there are properties, with the fifth night free, where one can get an outsize value. 34 points per dollar on Hilton spend can be very lucrative if you have a specific redemption in mind. I’m planning 11 nights at the new Waldorf Maldives. After I book that I’ll likely not earn Hilton points on purpose until I have another valuable redemption in the works. Because, as others have noted, at most properties Hilton points aren’t very valuable.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## brp

Remy,

I'm curious about this. What is the point cost, and minimum available dollar cost for your stay in the Maldives? 1.7 cents/point is a great value, so I want to see how that works out in this case.

Cheers.


----------



## Remy

brp said:


> Remy,
> 
> I'm curious about this. What is the point cost, and minimum available dollar cost for your stay in the Maldives? 1.7 cents/point is a great value, so I want to see how that works out in this case.
> 
> Cheers.



With the 5th night free, 5 nights cost 480,000 points, or 96,000 per night. It is the only Hilton in the portfolio pricing at 120,000 per night but the standard room is an overwater reef villa with a private pool. At the lowest rate currently visible with tax and fees included, ~$1,580 per night.

If you want to dive into the math, spending roughly $25k at Hilton and adding the sign up bonus on the card, you’ll get 11 nights at the Waldorf in the Maldives (add in the free night cert) at a “value” of about $16k in return for that spending. 

The trip over there is a hike, so I aim for really long stays to acclimate and spend time diving. Others may prefer to look at a 6 night stay with the same math.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tamaradarann

Remy said:


> A lot of folks assign a value to points, and in the case of Hilton points it’s in the half cent area. Which can be true if that’s how one chooses to redeem them. But there are properties, with the fifth night free, where one can get an outsize value. 34 points per dollar on Hilton spend can be very lucrative if you have a specific redemption in mind. I’m planning 11 nights at the new Waldorf Maldives. After I book that I’ll likely not earn Hilton points on purpose until I have another valuable redemption in the works. Because, as others have noted, at most properties Hilton points aren’t very valuable.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yes, I always try to do 5 night increments when I can to get the 5th night free.  That does make the points worth more.  I usually use my points to extend a timeshare vacation or go to a special place as you are.


----------



## hurnik

Remy said:


> With the 5th night free, 5 nights cost 480,000 points, or 96,000 per night. It is the only Hilton in the portfolio pricing at 120,000 per night but the standard room is an overwater reef villa with a private pool. At the lowest rate currently visible with tax and fees included, ~$1,580 per night.
> 
> If you want to dive into the math, spending roughly $25k at Hilton and adding the sign up bonus on the card, you’ll get 11 nights at the Waldorf in the Maldives (add in the free night cert) at a “value” of about $16k in return for that spending.
> 
> The trip over there is a hike, so I aim for really long stays to acclimate and spend time diving. Others may prefer to look at a 6 night stay with the same math.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



In regards to the Maldives (this isn't unique to Hilton, either):

While those redemptions will probably get you a very very good "return", those resorts are non-AI.  By the time you factor in food/beverage costs, you probably could've gotten an AI package for less via some of the maldives agents that specialize in travel (simplymaldives, purelymaldives, etc.)

We were thinking of using our Hilton or Marriott points to save money on our trip to the maldives, but by the time (even with 5th night free and the free weekend/whatever night) it still added up to about $400/day for food/drinks for 2 people (plus the resort transfers of about $1200 or more).

Although we like to prioritize the snorkeling so only the W really has the good snorkeling (conrad does not have good snorkeling by most accounts).

But may use the points for Tahiti instead--LOL!


----------



## Remy

hurnik said:


> In regards to the Maldives (this isn't unique to Hilton, either):
> 
> While those redemptions will probably get you a very very good "return", those resorts are non-AI.  By the time you factor in food/beverage costs, you probably could've gotten an AI package for less via some of the maldives agents that specialize in travel (simplymaldives, purelymaldives, etc.)
> 
> We were thinking of using our Hilton or Marriott points to save money on our trip to the maldives, but by the time (even with 5th night free and the free weekend/whatever night) it still added up to about $400/day for food/drinks for 2 people (plus the resort transfers of about $1200 or more).
> 
> Although we like to prioritize the snorkeling so only the W really has the good snorkeling (conrad does not have good snorkeling by most accounts).
> 
> But may use the points for Tahiti instead--LOL!



I’ve looked into that. And into full board at the Park Hyatt. The cost wasn’t justified at the resorts I want to visit. And I definitely want to visit the brand-new (still not open) Waldorf. With free breakfast, full board makes even less sense. In the past, all of our excursions and dives had lunch served so we would have skipped more than half the lunch hour meals anyway. Across 9 days at the Park Hyatt we paid under $500 for food. Others may have different math for their habits, but in keeping with the topic of the thread, Waldorf has offered free breakfast to Diamond members since 2018. 

Transfers are transfers, but I’d note the Waldorf is almost half the rate noted. It’s closer to Male and prices round trip at $350 on their private yacht.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Remy

There’s a new rule taking effect August 1 on the $250 resort credit. It’s no longer eligible for advance purchase rates. I’m curious to see if that has an impact on MF for certain resorts triggering the credit.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## brp

Remy said:


> There’s a new rule taking effect August 1 on the $250 resort credit. It’s no longer eligible for advance purchase rates. I’m curious to see if that has an impact on MF for certain resorts triggering the credit.



Do you have a reference for this? I just looked in the relevant Flyertalk thread and, with a quick search, did not find anything about this.

Edit: Just found a reference with a different search:

https://travelingformiles.com/small-devaluation-coming-to-the-amex-hilton-honors-aspire-credit-card/

Cheers.


----------



## hurnik

brp said:


> Do you have a reference for this? I just looked in the relevant Flyertalk thread and, with a quick search, did not find anything about this.
> 
> Edit: Just found a reference with a different search:
> 
> https://travelingformiles.com/small-devaluation-coming-to-the-amex-hilton-honors-aspire-credit-card/
> 
> Cheers.



Yeah, viewfromthewing had it as well.

For me, not a big deal as I never used the advance rate for that.  But since we're not really sure how the MF trigger the credit, no telling what'll happen, IMO.


----------



## brp

Hadn't gotten my email from Gary (viewfromthewing) yet 

Well, it did say that "all other rates" are eligible. I wonder if AP rates show as AP in the statement. If so, someone can just look at how the MF charge posted and see if it "looks" different. But we haven't done the AP rate, so nothing to compare against.

We typically plan to go to Waikoloa once a year. However, while we did stay at Kohala this time (and that worked very well), we usually like Bay Club...and that one doesn't quality.

Of course, there's always W. 57th cleaning fees 

Cheers.


----------



## Tamaradarann

Remy said:


> There’s a new rule taking effect August 1 on the $250 resort credit. It’s no longer eligible for advance purchase rates. I’m curious to see if that has an impact on MF for certain resorts triggering the credit.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


First of all, how did you find out about this NEW RULE and everyone who has the card doesn't know!!!!   Second what is advanced purchase rates?  If they change the rule so that you can't charge MF or room charges at HGVC resorts I will be done with the card.


----------



## Tamaradarann

hurnik said:


> In regards to the Maldives (this isn't unique to Hilton, either):
> 
> While those redemptions will probably get you a very very good "return", those resorts are non-AI.  By the time you factor in food/beverage costs, you probably could've gotten an AI package for less via some of the maldives agents that specialize in travel (simplymaldives, purelymaldives, etc.)
> 
> We were thinking of using our Hilton or Marriott points to save money on our trip to the maldives, but by the time (even with 5th night free and the free weekend/whatever night) it still added up to about $400/day for food/drinks for 2 people (plus the resort transfers of about $1200 or more).
> 
> Although we like to prioritize the snorkeling so only the W really has the good snorkeling (conrad does not have good snorkeling by most accounts).
> 
> But may use the points for Tahiti instead--LOL!



I was looking at going to Tahiti and using points.  The amount of points they wanted when I wanted to go was prohibitive.  If I went I would just leave from Honolulu in the middle of a winter stay for a week and pay cash (about $500/night USD).  I would get 7000 about points per night to use somewhere else.


----------



## brp

Tamaradarann said:


> First of all, how did you find out about this NEW RULE and everyone who has the card doesn't know!!!!



See the sources posted above for travel bloggers who know these things before they're formally announced.

Cheers.


----------



## Remy

Tamaradarann said:


> First of all, how did you find out about this NEW RULE and everyone who has the card doesn't know!!!!   Second what is advanced purchase rates?  If they change the rule so that you can't charge MF or room charges at HGVC resorts I will be done with the card.


Twitter. 

Advanced purchase are typically the lowest rates offered. Prepay in full or partial, no cancels/refunds.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy

Tamaradarann said:


> First of all, how did you find out about this NEW RULE and everyone who has the card doesn't know!!!!   Second what is advanced purchase rates?  If they change the rule so that you can't charge MF or room charges at HGVC resorts I will be done with the card.



I had not heard of this change, but it does not surprise me.

Advance purchase rates are special discounted rates for the hotels.  They require you to prepay the nightly charge for the hotel at the time of booking, and are non-refundable.    I don't typically book these,  as i find them kind of hassle and not worth the discount.  

This would not impact room charges or MF payments, as those are not prepaid.

For the hotels, i think that even if you book the prepaid rate, anything you charge to room, like meals, drinks, activities etc would still trigger the credit.

For me this change is total non-issue.


----------



## brp

1Kflyerguy said:


> This would not impact room charges or MF payments, as those are not prepaid.



I tend to agree with you, but the latter all depends upon what they define in their system as "prepaid." If it's anything not paid at time of stay, MFs could end up classified that way. Not saying I agree, but I could see it happening.

Cheers.


----------



## terces

Is the Hilton Amex Aspire available in Canada with the same benefits?


----------



## 1Kflyerguy

brp said:


> I tend to agree with you, but the latter all depends upon what they define in their system as "prepaid." If it's anything not paid at time of stay, MFs could end up classified that way. Not saying I agree, but I could see it happening.
> 
> Cheers.




The main issue for Amex with the prepaid rates is that these are not usually processed by the hotel / resort.  For Hilton these charges are processed under a Hilton corporate merchant account.  Amex has no way of systematically knowing which resort the prepayment charge is for.   

In actual practice i don't think you would automatically received the credit for prepaid rates in the past.   I think this is more of situation where they realized they can't deliver the credits automatically, so they clarify the policy to match the way the system works.  

Since Amex generally has good customer service, i assume in the past if you called to complain they would process the credit manually.


----------



## 4Sunsets

Really like the Aspire card, better than Marriott's card I think.


----------



## brp

4Sunsets said:


> Really like the Aspire card, better than Marriott's card I think.



I have both, and each serves its purpose. I just got my Aspire card a few weeks ago, haven't even been charged the Annual Fee yet and I've already maxed out my $500 in (Airline, Resort) credits. No point in waiting 

Cheers.


----------



## CalGalTraveler

I have the Aspire and love it. Thinking of getting another for my DH so we can have two free rooms (a weekend) at a Waldorf/Conrad. May downgrade or dump the Bonvoy Brilliant that DH currently has because benefits are not that good (although we get fee credit with Vistana/Marriott MF so card AF is lower but not free like Hilton card. Plus the free room is not top of the line and don't get more points than lower card.


----------



## 4Sunsets

CalGalTraveler said:


> I have the Aspire and love it. Thinking of getting another for my DH so we can have two free rooms (a weekend) at a Waldorf/Conrad. May downgrade or dump the Bonvoy Brilliant that DH currently has because benefits are not that good (although we get fee credit with Vistana/Marriott MF so card AF is lower but not free like Hilton card. Plus the free room is not top of the line and don't get more points than lower card.



VERY disappointed with what Marriot has done with Bonvoy and the whole transition after merger, taking away so many benefits then making us work for suite nights, etc. Something strange recently as well, only 1 night of a 6 night stay counted as one of our nightly stays this year (meaning we'll likely not be able to get suite upgrade this year because they also took away the 15 nights credits x 2). 

If Marriott wanted to build loyalty they really bungled it.


----------



## frank808

brp said:


> I have both, and each serves its purpose. I just got my Aspire card a few weeks ago, haven't even been charged the Annual Fee yet and I've already maxed out my $500 in (Airline, Resort) credits. No point in waiting
> 
> Cheers.


How did you use the resort credit so soon?  I use them at HHV when I stay to pay the taxes and this takes care of wife's and I resort credit easily. 

I fly United, so not able to use the airline credit unless I upgrade my seats in advance.  I take it you fly with AA, Delta or SW?

I just got an offer to upgrade my Ascend card to Aspire and get the 150k HH points.  Says I am eligible even though I got the 100k Ascend bonus when I completed my required spend.  Thinking of carrying two Aspire cards for the resort credits.  Now I dont know if I would really upgrade seats with the third $250 credit.  

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## brp

frank808 said:


> How did you use the resort credit so soon?  I use them at HHV when I stay to pay the taxes and this takes care of wife's and I resort credit easily.



Stayed at Kohala shortly after I got the card. Used it there and got the credit within 2 days. [/quote]



frank808 said:


> I fly United, so not able to use the airline credit unless I upgrade my seats in advance.  I take it you fly with AA, Delta or SW?



AA is our primary, but AA no longer works for Gift Cards (as of a couple years back). AS tickes < $100 work, though...even if refunded


----------



## Sandy VDH

How long does it take to get the card.  I have a trip in about a month, but I have not applied yet.


----------



## frank808

Sandy VDH said:


> How long does it take to get the card.  I have a trip in about a month, but I have not applied yet.


I applied one night and got the card within 5 business days.  My wife's was about the same time period to get her card.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## presley

I'm glad that they are changing the name back. I have the more expensive one and my husband has the other. I never have any idea which is which when going by name. I'll remember that I have a Surpass when it goes back to that.


----------



## brp

presley said:


> I'm glad that they are changing the name back. I have the more expensive one and my husband has the other. I never have any idea which is which when going by name. I'll remember that I have a Surpass when it goes back to that.



FYI, it is the cheaper Ascend card that is being re-branded as the Surpass, not the more expensive Aspire. AFAIK, that is retaining its name.

Cheers.


----------



## 4Sunsets

brp said:


> Do you have a reference for this? I just looked in the relevant Flyertalk thread and, with a quick search, did not find anything about this.
> 
> Edit: Just found a reference with a different search:
> 
> https://travelingformiles.com/small-devaluation-coming-to-the-amex-hilton-honors-aspire-credit-card/
> 
> Cheers.



I thought the resort credit was based on spending at the resort when you were there? How could it be tied to an advance purchase rate?


----------



## 4Sunsets

brp said:


> FYI, it is the cheaper Ascend card that is being re-branded as the Surpass, not the more expensive Aspire. AFAIK, that is retaining its name.
> 
> Cheers.



That makes more sense, considering the easier to confuse names, both begging with As(cend) As(pire).


----------



## brp

4Sunsets said:


> I thought the resort credit was based on spending at the resort when you were there? How could it be tied to an advance purchase rate?



Because it also includes room rate charges, there had been cases where advance purchase rates did trigger as an eligible room rate. This typically worked for Advance Purchase Rates abroad, which were processed by Hilton as regular charges. Domestic AP rates apparently processed via some third party, so typically did not trigger. My understanding is that they are just formalizing the idea that AP rates are not supposed to count. Of course, some may always slip through, but never a good bet to count on it.

Cheers.


----------



## CalGalTraveler

I hope this doesn't exclude MF at the resorts.


----------



## CalGalTraveler

4Sunsets said:


> That makes more sense, considering the easier to confuse names, both begging with As(cend) As(pire).



Too bad they changed the name. The next card in the family could have been the AssUme card! LoL


----------



## natarajanv

It appears that American Express’ incidental airline fee credit of up to $200 per year can again be used to buy American Airlines gift cards, according to Doctor of Credit.


----------



## CalGalTraveler

FYI...Just found a great benefit of the Chase Sapphire Reserve (CSR) that the hotel cards don't have. We booked our family of 4 on two tours: 1) a snorkel cruise and 2) sunrise bike ride down Haleakala. This would have cost $1000+ but we were able to use the "Things to do" tab on the Chase portal and book the snorkel cruise at 1.5 cents per point. The bike ride we booked direct and got 1 cent per point back on the credit card. No cash outlay.  Can also apply points plus cash if desired.

Here's the kicker if you have both Aspire/Lux and CSR: 1) Book ANY activity or cabanas at the hotel paying with the Hilton Card (or SPG Lux card if at Westin) for cash plus earn extra CC points; 2) then apply the cash back option on the CSR to offset cost (you don't need to match against a specific travel item like the Barclays card) i.e. you don't have to use the CSR to pay. The extra points gain from Hotel CC makes the return higher than 1 cent cash rebate on the CSR (but haven't calculated exactly how much).

Nice to have these tours for free. These tours can add up especially if you have a family.

Last year we booked via the chase portal a free guided bicycle tour of DC while visiting the HGVC District for our family which I highly recommend.


----------



## hurnik

brp said:


> Stayed at Kohala shortly after I got the card. Used it there and got the credit within 2 days.







 "brp said:


> AA is our primary, but AA no longer works for Gift Cards (as of a couple years back). AS tickes < $100 work, though...even if refunded




Actually, the AA gift card only recently stopped working a few months ago (has worked previously to that), with certain restrictions (just like the Delta ones and the United "workaround", etc.)

However, *technically* gift cards from any airline shouldn't work, so I wouldn't count on that as the main reason for the card as it could end at any time.  Personally I wish Amex was more like Chase in the "travel credit", but whatever.  I just count myself lucky that the gift cards do work with the various airlines/workarounds at this time.

Also, Amex is going to rename the card again to Surpass to avoid the confusion (ha!).[/QUOTE]


----------



## CalGalTraveler

We tend to use SWA for early bird and DD pays $95 each way for bringing her cat back and forth to college during school breaks so the gift cards are a good back-up if there is money left over.


----------



## brp

hurnik said:


> Actually, the AA gift card only recently stopped working a few months ago (has worked previously to that), with certain restrictions (just like the Delta ones and the United "workaround", etc.)
> 
> However, *technically* gift cards from any airline shouldn't work, so I wouldn't count on that as the main reason for the card as it could end at any time.  Personally I wish Amex was more like Chase in the "travel credit", but whatever.  I just count myself lucky that the gift cards do work with the various airlines/workarounds at this time.



Just recently read that they recoded them and they are (at least for the moment) working again. 

https://thepointsguy.com/news/amex-travel-credit-trigger-for-american-airlines-gift-cards-returns/

But, yes, any GCs that work are an exception that should never be relied upon.

CSR tarvel credit is so easy. I typiically mex out my $300 in December of the prior year as it shows up in the January statement and counts toward the new year's allotment. No point waiting 

Cheers.


----------



## Remy

hurnik said:


> Actually, the AA gift card only recently stopped working a few months ago (has worked previously to that), with certain restrictions (just like the Delta ones and the United "workaround", etc.)
> 
> However, *technically* gift cards from any airline shouldn't work, so I wouldn't count on that as the main reason for the card as it could end at any time.  Personally I wish Amex was more like Chase in the "travel credit", but whatever.  I just count myself lucky that the gift cards do work with the various airlines/workarounds at this time.
> 
> Also, Amex is going to rename the card again to Surpass to avoid the confusion (ha!).


[/QUOTE]

It's interesting what triggers the credit for different airlines. I don't do gift cards since Southwest triggers the credit for anything under $50, including flights that can be refunded within 24 hours. I had always selected Southwest anyway since AmEx Biz Platinum had that 50% rebate and they'd rebate direct purchases on Southwest.com instead of forcing an AmEx booking, which didn't count toward status. The rebate changed to 35%, so not as great, but forced some small purchases on Southwest that unintentionally gave away a method for cashing out the credit.


----------



## Sandy VDH

Just applied.  I have a few HGVC and Hilton Hotel stays coming up and thought I would give it a whirl.  

Can someone here confirm that MF paid to HGVC properties receive the 14X Hilton points.  If not, I would stick with my 3X and the 1.5 bump when booking travel with CSR card instead.  I know CSR codes it as travel. 

Need to get Tradewinds to correct their coding.


----------



## Sandy VDH

brp said:


> Just recently read that they recoded them and they are (at least for the moment) working again.
> 
> https://thepointsguy.com/news/amex-travel-credit-trigger-for-american-airlines-gift-cards-returns/
> 
> But, yes, any GCs that work are an exception that should never be relied upon.
> 
> CSR tarvel credit is so easy. I typiically mex out my $300 in December of the prior year as it shows up in the January statement and counts toward the new year's allotment. No point waiting
> 
> Cheers.



Looks like they have corrected it and it is no longer working for gift cards.


----------



## CalGalTraveler

Sandy VDH said:


> Just applied.  I have a few HGVC and Hilton Hotel stays coming up and thought I would give it a whirl.
> 
> Can someone here confirm that MF paid to HGVC properties receive the 14X Hilton points.  If not, I would stick with my 3X and the 1.5 bump when booking travel with CSR card instead.  I know CSR codes it as travel.
> 
> Need to get Tradewinds to correct their coding.



14x should work however I upgraded after MF was paid. Will know for sure later this year.


----------



## Tamaradarann

Sandy VDH said:


> Just applied.  I have a few HGVC and Hilton Hotel stays coming up and thought I would give it a whirl.
> 
> Can someone here confirm that MF paid to HGVC properties receive the 14X Hilton points.  If not, I would stick with my 3X and the 1.5 bump when booking travel with CSR card instead.  I know CSR codes it as travel.
> 
> Need to get Tradewinds to correct their coding.



We received 14X points for paying our maintenance fees this past winter.  We are going to keep the Aspire Card and drop the Ascend(Surpass) card before the next annual fee is due.


----------



## terces

Can anyone tell me how to get to the list of Airlines that accept the airline credit?  I am trying to find out if Westjet is on the list and if not the next most useful US based carrier for us is Delta.


----------



## terces

In order for a Canadian to qualify for the Aspire we are required to have a US based phone number.  Does anyone have up-to-date information on which phone carrier in the US would be best for us?


----------



## Sandy VDH

terces said:


> Can anyone tell me how to get to the list of Airlines that accept the airline credit?  I am trying to find out if Westjet is on the list and if not the next most useful US based carrier for us is Delta.



Delta is for sure on the list, but since this is a US targeted card I doubt Westjet or AC is an option.


----------



## frank808

Sandy VDH said:


> Just applied.  I have a few HGVC and Hilton Hotel stays coming up and thought I would give it a whirl.
> 
> Can someone here confirm that MF paid to HGVC properties receive the 14X Hilton points.  If not, I would stick with my 3X and the 1.5 bump when booking travel with CSR card instead.  I know CSR codes it as travel.
> 
> Need to get Tradewinds to correct their coding.


Most definitely will get 14x points.  Even the booking fees and guest cert fees will get you 14x.  Have used the aspire for paying mf for 2 years and the ascend before that and ha e gotten the 12x on mf.  

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## brp

Sandy VDH said:


> Looks like they have corrected it and it is no longer working for gift cards.



That was quick 

Cheers.


----------



## brp

Sandy VDH said:


> Can someone here confirm that MF paid to HGVC properties receive the 14X Hilton points. .





CalGalTraveler said:


> 14x should work however I upgraded after MF was paid. Will know for sure later this year.



My past experience is that W. 57th does not as it didn't code as Hilton. Maybe that has changed, but that was the last experience from a year or so ago.

Flamingo did.

Cheers.


----------



## CalGalTraveler

brp said:


> My past experience is that W. 57th does not as it didn't code as Hilton. Maybe that has changed, but that was the last experience from a year or so ago.
> 
> Flamingo did.
> 
> Cheers.



I know the resort credit only works for certain resort properties e.g. Vegas, Hawaii. But did not know the 14x didn't work in NYC. Will test with a small payment this fall. Otherwise will use Aspire on Vegas MF and apply CSR to NYC.


----------



## Sandy VDH

My MFs are Bay Club and Seaworld, they both code correctly for CSR for the travel credit, and it does says Hilton in the title.  

I assume incidentals at charged directly at W57th do qualify for 14X on card.  I am not referring to MFs.


----------



## ski_sierra

I paid for my resale week at HGVC Craigendarroch in Scotland using Aspire card. Got 14x on $6300. I did not receive the $250 statement credit as that location doesn't qualify as a Hilton resort.


----------



## amirh

ski_sierra said:


> I paid for my resale week at HGVC Craigendarroch in Scotland using Aspire card. Got 14x on $6300. I did not receive the $250 statement credit as that location doesn't qualify as a Hilton resort.


I bought resale at the same resort in December and got the $250 statement credit when I paid MF.


----------



## ski_sierra

amirh said:


> I bought resale at the same resort in December and got the $250 statement credit when I paid MF.


Is it the Lodges or the Suites?  The suites are listed on the hilton.com/resorts list but not the Lodges. 

Maybe something changed.


----------



## amirh

ski_sierra said:


> Is it the Lodges or the Suites?  The suites are listed on the hilton.com/resorts list but not the Lodges.
> 
> Maybe something changed.


I bought a week 52, 2 bedroom at the lodges.


----------



## frank808

frank808 said:


> How did you use the resort credit so soon?  I use them at HHV when I stay to pay the taxes and this takes care of wife's and I resort credit easily.
> 
> I fly United, so not able to use the airline credit unless I upgrade my seats in advance.  I take it you fly with AA, Delta or SW?
> 
> I just got an offer to upgrade my Ascend card to Aspire and get the 150k HH points.  Says I am eligible even though I got the 100k Ascend bonus when I completed my required spend.  Thinking of carrying two Aspire cards for the resort credits.  Now I dont know if I would really upgrade seats with the third $250 credit.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk



Update
On June 28 I received the free weekend night for Ascend 15k annual spend.  Applied for the upgrade to Aspire that day. Completed $4k spend on July 3rd and 150k HH points where deposited in my account on July 6th.

I am now wondering if I will get the free annual night certificate also?  Verified that I have the $250 Hilton resort and $250 airline credit to use.  Also have not been billed for the prorated AF yet.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kbgann

I tried reading through the 15 pages here so I hope I’m not regurgitating something already addressed.  I received an offer to upgrade my Ascend card to the Aspire earlier this week.  I was reading through the fine print and found the link to the resorts that are included in the $250 credit.  It appears to me that they have added HGVC properties.

http://www.hilton.com/resorts

Hopefully I’m looking at that right, but if so, it would make sense for most HGVC owners to get the card when you combine it with the airline credit.


----------



## Julian926

Speaking of airline credit, it looks like it's getting less meaningful with the lack of credit for AA gift cards.


----------



## Sandy VDH

kbgann said:


> I tried reading through the 15 pages here so I hope I’m not regurgitating something already addressed.  I received an offer to upgrade my Ascend card to the Aspire earlier this week.  I was reading through the fine print and found the link to the resorts that are included in the $250 credit.  It appears to me that they have added HGVC properties.
> 
> http://www.hilton.com/resorts
> 
> Hopefully I’m looking at that right, but if so, it would make sense for most HGVC owners to get the card when you combine it with the airline credit.



If you use up the airline credit completely every year, and you visit and spend $250 in incidentals at any resort property including HGVC, then YES you should get this card every year, as it will make you money.  Card Costs $450 but you will receive more than than a year in rewards.  $500 alone for the Resort and Airline incidential credit.  Anything else you receive will be an additional bonus, like the priority plus usage, and the free weekend night.

Note Airline credit is annual based on Calendar year, and Resort Credit is based on your anniversary date.  So in one year you could receive 2 $250 airline credits.  It is true you can no longer obtain AA or other gift cards purchases for the credit, but that was never what it was intended for.


----------



## brp

Sandy VDH said:


> ...and you visit and spend $250 in incidentals at any resort property including HGVC...



Wanted to clarify this part.

The credit not only applies to incidentals, but also to room rate for non-Advance Purchase rates (applies to Hilton resorts in this case, not HGVC, but worth clarifying)
A good number of HGVC resorts' MFs also trigger this credit. These are discussed throughout the thread.

Cheers.


----------



## Sandy VDH

brp said:


> Wanted to clarify this part.
> 
> The credit not only applies to incidentals, but also to room rate for non-Advance Purchase rates (applies to Hilton resorts in this case, not HGVC, but worth clarifying)
> A good number of HGVC resorts' MFs also trigger this credit. These are discussed throughout the thread.
> 
> Cheers.



Yes, MFs do also trigger the credit.  But I am using my credit at an actual resort, so I had incidentals on my mind. 

So the question on if you can make it work, is if you receive value from the Airline Credit.  Some people were using them to buy gift cards, but that is NO longer an option.  It if for certain fees, like seat fees, upgrades, baggage etc.


----------



## brp

Sandy VDH said:


> So the question on if you can make it work, is if you receive value from the Airline Credit.  Some people were using them to buy gift cards, but that is NO longer an option.  It if for certain fees, like seat fees, upgrades, baggage etc.



I believe it still works for Southwest gift cards. Also, it works for AS fares under $100, even if cancelled within 24 hours. At least it did a couple of months back.

Cheers.


----------



## Sandy VDH

brp said:


> I believe it still works for Southwest gift cards. Also, it works for AS fares under $100, even if cancelled within 24 hours. At least it did a couple of months back.
> 
> Cheers.



Recent articles thinking this is been stopped.
https://onemileatatime.com/gift-cards-amex-airline-fee-credits/
https://www.businessinsider.com/amex-airline-statement-credit-no-more-gift-cards-2019-7
https://www.doctorofcredit.com/r-i-...merican-express-airline-incidental-purchases/
https://viewfromthewing.boardingare...n-express-airline-fee-credits-take-a-big-hit/


----------



## brp

Interesting, thanks. Does seem to be drying up..and very recently!

Cheers.


----------



## Tamaradarann

Sandy VDH said:


> If you use up the airline credit completely every year, and you visit and spend $250 in incidentals at any resort property including HGVC, then YES you should get this card every year, as it will make you money.  Card Costs $450 but you will receive more than than a year in rewards.  $500 alone for the Resort and Airline incidential credit.  Anything else you receive will be an additional bonus, like the priority plus usage, and the free weekend night.
> 
> Note Airline credit is annual based on Calendar year, and Resort Credit is based on your anniversary date.  So in one year you could receive 2 $250 airline credits.  It is true you can no longer obtain AA or other gift cards purchases for the credit, but that was never what it was intended for.



Yes and I was able to get one airline credit last December for purchasing 2 extra Comfort Seats to fly from Maui to JFK and another in April when I purchased 2 extra comfort seats to fly from JFK to Kona in my first year of having the Aspire Card.


----------



## brp

Tamaradarann said:


> Yes and I was able to get one airline credit last December for purchasing 2 extra Comfort Seats to fly from Maui to JFK and another in April when I purchased 2 extra comfort seats to fly from JFK to Kona in my first year of having the Aspire Card.



Definitely works for that. On airlines where one has status and gets these sorts of seats for free, it's becoming increasingle harder to use the credit.

Cheers.


----------



## CalGalTraveler

We fly SWA. Easy to use bonus for Early Bird, Priority upgrades and transporting DDs cat back and forth to college ($95 ea way)


----------



## Tamaradarann

brp said:


> Definitely works for that. On airlines where one has status and gets these sorts of seats for free, it's becoming increasingle harder to use the credit.
> 
> Cheers.


I guess one needs to decide which "Status" one should pay for and which ones one should not pay for which sometimes can be difficult.  I know I lose my free bag on Hawaiian Airlines if I use my Aspire Card to pay for the flight or pay for the fees if I am using miles.  If I use my Hawaiian Airlines card to pay I get my free bag but I can't get the airline credit.  Therefore, I need to pay for the flight in one direction with the Aspire card to get the airline credit, and pay for the flight in the other direction with the Hawaiian Airlines card and get the free bag.  I may be getting to the point where I need to cancel the Hawaiian Airlines credit card.


----------



## Sandy VDH

I have lifetime Platinum status on AA, so I don't pay for bags or premium seat selections.  However I live in Houston now and AA is not always a direct flight.  

So United is another choice for me.  They do fly more direct from Houston.  I just got the card, and have yet to pick an airline.  I do realize that the airline selection is by Calendar year.  So I am trying to figure out how to optimize my credit. 

I might just select AA and use the credit in 2019 to buy 500 mile upgrade credits (which still works AFAiK).  As I have to figure out if I have no other flights between now and end of year on United.  So I will have to make my selection either before my AA flight, or when I decide I am flying elsewhere on united. 

I generally don't pay for airfare, as I have been using my Chase Sapphire Reserve UR points for purchasing airfare. I no long keep a airline branded CC for perks.


----------



## brp

Tamaradarann said:


> I guess one needs to decide which "Status" one should pay for and which ones one should not pay for which sometimes can be difficult.





Sandy VDH said:


> I have lifetime Platinum status on AA, so I don't pay for bags or premium seat selections.  However I live in Houston now and AA is not always a direct flight.



We fly primarily AA and AS. We pay for all flights as we do that for status (Exec Plat on AA, MVP Gold on AS, Silver on BA). We don't check bags but, if we did, that would be free. And premium seats are free as are upgrades. We do occasionally fly WN, but we can check in at T-24, so never need Early Bird. So, unless there are loopgholes, it would be very hard for us to get the Airline Credit.

Cheers.


----------



## CalGalTraveler

We also do 24 hour check in but always get early bird for long haul flights to NYC and HI. Also will do for packed weekend and holiday flights. Adds up.


----------



## brp

CalGalTraveler said:


> We also do 24 hour check in but always get early bird for long haul flights to NYC and HI. Also will do for packed weekend and holiday flights. Adds up.



We don't do longhaul on WN 

Cheers.


----------



## rickandcindy23

https://www.americanexpress.com/us/credit-cards/card/hilton-honors-aspire/

Great offer on the card.  150K bonus points.  Don't know how I am going to do the required spend.  I will have to search Flyertalk and see if anyone has had problems buying Simon Mall Visa Cards.  What I would like to do is buy either those Visa Gift Cards, or some gift cards at the grocery store.  I could buy Disney cards for our trip next week. 

Offer expires soon.  I really want those bonus points.  

It's about as clear as mud how I would get this card's annual fee to pay for itself.  With my Chase Sapphire Reserve, it's super easy.  I hope they never change it.


----------



## ski_sierra

rickandcindy23 said:


> https://www.americanexpress.com/us/credit-cards/card/hilton-honors-aspire/
> 
> Great offer on the card.  150K bonus points.  Don't know how I am going to do the required spend.  I will have to search Flyertalk and see if anyone has had problems buying Simon Mall Visa Cards.  What I would like to do is buy either those Visa Gift Cards, or some gift cards at the grocery store.  I could buy Disney cards for our trip next week.
> 
> Offer expires soon.  I really want those bonus points.
> 
> It's about as clear as mud how I would get this card's annual fee to pay for itself.  With my Chase Sapphire Reserve, it's super easy.  I hope they never change it.



I will PM you some tips.


----------



## rickandcindy23

I am so hoping this card is worthy of the fee, and I hope I can figure out to do the minimum spend.  We are planning a driving trip in January to Orlando.  It will be our first in a long time.


----------



## CalGalTraveler

I have this card and find it well worth it - especially when HGVC expenses count. Hope to get another one for DH when my AF is due so we can have 2 free nights for a weekend stay and keep expiration dates in sync.

I find using the free night at Conrad London in NYC to extend a stay at W57 a great value. Close by but nicer than Midtown.


----------



## mav

I have their Aspire card and they let me use the whole $250  towards Hilton hotel stays.


----------



## frank808

mav said:


> I have their Aspire card and they let me use the whole $250  towards Hilton hotel stays.


As long it is at one of the resorts listed, you will receive the credit.  $250 credit is not good at every Hilton hotel.

Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## frank808

CalGalTraveler said:


> I have this card and find it well worth it - especially when HGVC expenses count. Hope to get another one for DH when my AF is due so we can have 2 free nights for a weekend stay and keep expiration dates in sync.
> 
> I find using the free night at Conrad London in NYC to extend a stay at W57 a great value. Close by but nicer than Midtown.


I find the card very worth it for paying mf and airline charges.  So good that I have 2 of them and wife has one.  How can you go wrong when you are paid $150 every year ($50 per card) and get 3 free weekend nights to use for any standard room rate.  Great use for Grand Wailea whena room is 95k points per night.  Actually are waiting for another upgrade offer to upgrade her Amex Surpass card to Aspire.

Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## CalGalTraveler

True. The resort credit does not work on W57 maint fees but works on our Vegas property. We have to pay attention to this detail.

We usually use it in Hawaii for extras charged to the room.


----------



## ski_sierra

I used the Aspire card to pay MF for Craigendarroch and got a statement credit for the Amex UK offer as well as the annual $250 credit. 

I can make partial payments by calling in and plan to cash out credits for a few of my Aspire cards this way.


----------



## Ralph Sir Edward

The joys of credit cards today. . .

I called HGVC and charged my Bay Club MFs to my AMEX Hilton Surpass card. (I'll get about 60,000 points.)

AMEX went bonkers! (I've been using this card steadily for much smaller purchases.)

They unilaterally closed the account and sent me new cards. They said that the 5K "purchase" triggered their fraud alert, and they were being "proactive".

(Never mind that the purchase was from the affinity company set for the card. Never mind I did this the year before for an even larger MF payment.)

I had to spend the next day changing my repetitive billing (a toll tag) to another, more stable, card.

Thank you AMEX. . . .


----------



## brp

Interesting. I've had charges declined (both Amex and Chase Visa) in cases like this, but never a card cancelled unless I call and initiate.

Cheers.


----------



## hurnik

Ralph Sir Edward said:


> The joys of credit cards today. . .
> 
> I called HGVC and charged my Bay Club MFs to my AMEX Hilton Surpass card. (I'll get about 60,000 points.)
> 
> AMEX went bonkers! (I've been using this card steadily for much smaller purchases.)
> 
> They unilaterally closed the account and sent me new cards. They said that the 5K "purchase" triggered their fraud alert, and they were being "proactive".
> 
> (Never mind that the purchase was from the affinity company set for the card. Never mind I did this the year before for an even larger MF payment.)
> 
> I had to spend the next day changing my repetitive billing (a toll tag) to another, more stable, card.
> 
> Thank you AMEX. . . .



Very odd.  I've never had Amex unilaterally close the account.  They've ALWAYS called (and emailed and texted) with a fraud alert, and then when I call back (or happen to pick up the phone at 2:00 a.m.) they ask if the charge was something I made.  I can see them blocking the charge (and any future ones), but that seems very very odd and a-typical behavior of Amex.

Although I suppose anything's possible, I've just never seen/heard this on FT or Reddit (close the card entirely and issue a new number before contacting the owner of the card to verify the purchase).

Perhaps I'll call Amex ahead of time and give a heads up just in case when I pay my MF online.


----------



## bcjenkins

ski_sierra said:


> I used the Aspire card to pay MF for Craigendarroch and got a statement credit for the Amex UK offer as well as the annual $250 credit.
> 
> ...



Hi, @ski_sierra.

How did you pay your MF--phone, post, or online (flywire)?  I'd like to pay online via the flywire app at the start of the year (I maxed my Aspire benefits for 2019), but I want to be sure the charge shows for Craigendarroch Owners (as yours did) and not a third-party payment processor.

Thanks.
Bruce


----------



## brial05

A sneaky / dirty trick the HGVC salesman have is that they have a little kiosk at some resorts that is there to specifically apply for the Hilton Amex.
This was not just one of their desktops ... it was certainly a one off computer .... we were given an Amex on the spot ... digits and all ... again not a normal internet URL ..... with a credit limit that I knew we had no business being allowed.

We took our new Amex digits and at the time politely said no to the resort .... we've had the newest very of this card every time they offer it ...  we use card way to much ... we pay it out ... use it too much .. pay it out ... ..


----------



## greenwich3

I took a shot and got the card.

Last year, I stayed at where I own which is Kingsland.  When I got the Amex  bill, they reimbursed me $250 to my pleasant surprise towards the food I ate there.

We now live in Waikoloa and I paid my maintainence fees January 2 and my card immediately posted a $250 reimbursement  So for me, the card has worked well.  I’m not sure if that was a mistake, but I’m glad to take it.


----------



## Sandy VDH

I have already used my $250 credit for this anniversary use year,  but was wondering if Bay Club paid online actually results in the credit.  It is not on the Resort list, but it is the only Waikoloa Resort that is not.  I know Seaworld is on the list.  Just hope that they post correctly.


----------



## natarajanv

I got my $250 credit last week for paying lv Blvd mf.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## anderik1

It works for craigendarroch as well. 

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## GT75

Sandy VDH said:


> It is not on the Resort list, but it is the only Waikoloa Resort that is not. I know Seaworld is on the list.



Where is this list?



anderik1 said:


> It works for craigendarroch as well.


Yes, I honestly don’t know what took me so long to get this card.   I think that it must have been the $450 fee and not figuring out that it pays $500 back each year.   Thanks to HGV TUG members in providing details on how this card saves you money.


----------



## anderik1

GT75 said:


> Where is this list?
> 
> 
> Yes, I honestly don’t know what took me so long to get this card. I think that it must have been the $450 fee and not figuring out that it pays $500 back each year.


My wife and I each have one now. I'm debating on whether to keep both. It was great when you could use the airline fees for gift cards. It's still pretty good though. 

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## GT75

anderik1 said:


> My wife and I each have one now. I'm debating on whether to keep both. It was great when you could use the airline fees for gift cards. It's still pretty good though.



I know that one TUG member told me that he have 5 of them.   I am just trying to understand one right now.  I used it for SW gift cards and I received the credit back.   It took over a month to show up and I didn’t realize at first what it was.    If something on the bill is a credit, I usually don’t question it.    Later, I figured out it must have been the SW gift cards.    So, I am still learning this card myself.


----------



## natarajanv

GT75 said:


> Where is this list?
> 
> .





			https://www.hilton.com/resorts
		


Any stay in one of the the resorts qualify for $250 resort credit ...

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## natarajanv

GT75 said:


> I know that one TUG member told me that he have 5 of them. I am just trying to understand one right now. I used it for SW gift cards and I received the credit back. It took over a month to show up and I didn’t realize at first what it was. If something on the bill is a credit, I usually don’t question it. Later, I figured out it must have been the SW gift cards. So, I am still learning this card myself.



Are you planning on getting SW gift cards this year as well? Let us know if you still get the credit back. They stopped that loophole on American airlines gift cards last March. 

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## anderik1

GT75 said:


> I know that one TUG member told me that he have 5 of them. I am just trying to understand one right now. I used it for SW gift cards and I received the credit back. It took over a month to show up and I didn’t realize at first what it was. If something on the bill is a credit, I usually don’t question it. Later, I figured out it must have been the SW gift cards. So, I am still learning this card myself.


When was that? From everything I've seen that went away in July when Amex started getting more detailed transaction data: https://thepointsguy.com/guide/choosing-your-amex-platinum-200-airline-fee-credit/

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## GT75

anderik1 said:


> When was that? From everything I've seen that went away in July when Amex started getting more detailed transaction data: https://thepointsguy.com/guide/choosing-your-amex-platinum-200-airline-fee-credit/



It was a couple of months ago (within the last 3 months).     I know, I read the same thing.    I will try it again this year just to check.    But I got 1 $100 and 2 $50 gift cards.


----------



## JJVGHNC

I got the card in September and I bought SW gift cards Dec 1st, just to see.  People have said the credits usually post within a few days, and mine didn't.  I had a spirit flight Dec 11, so I called amex Dec 10 and got them to change my 2019 airline to Spirit.  After confirmation, I upgraded to big front seat both ways, $102 each way, and spent $46 on cocktails on the roundtrip.  The two $102 credits appeared within a few days, but the $46 still have not been credited.  I thought onboard purchases counted, but maybe I'm wrong?  I'll check the fine print and give them a call if onboard is included.  I wouldn't have upgraded on Spirit, but by then it was use it or lose it.  Big seat was nice, but I'd rather have gotten credit for SW gift cards.  But it's ok because I knew I'd be flying SW soon.  Resort credit, free breakfasts, etc. with diamond and other stuff, I'm happy with the card.


----------



## Sandy VDH

If you are considering this card time it midyear or later in the year, the reason being, is you get the resort credit once per anniversary year, but you get the airline credit once per calendar year.  So I got the card in July and I will get $250 for UA in 2019, and another $250 for UA in 2020, and I also received the $250 resort credit.  So $750 back for my $450 fee in the first year.  Not to mention the signing up bonus points and Diamond Status.   If I continue to keep the card I would be ahead provided I was able to use the Airline Credits.  I know I would be able to get the hotel credit as Seaworld is listed on the resorts, and I will check to see if other got the credit for MF at that location, but it does appear that does happen for payment of MF at other locations. 

Whether I keep it beyond the anniversary year remains to be seen, but I used it to purchase an annual UA Priority Plus seating pass, last year, and this year I will upgrade the pass to one that includes Global.  They will credit you what you already paid and used on the original pass on the purchase of the upgrade.  That is how I got the $250 applied to a pass in both calendar years.  I had a bunch of domestic flights last year, and some international this year, and without status and at 6' tall I need leg room.  It seemed like the best use of UA mileage credit for me.  Domestic I usually carry on so I did not need to use the credit on checked bag fees.  Don't fly SW or Delta so no gift card opportunities for me to use if they are still out there.  It seems that this loophole might be closing or already closed.


----------



## JJVGHNC

I was curious about the onboard spend with Spirit, so I called AMEX and they said it did qualify, and credits would show up on next statement, 1/17, so that's good to know.


----------



## Oscar923

In November after my card anniversary, I paid the MF for my HGVC Boulevard and received the $250 Hilton resort credit a few days later.  Also, I switched my airline choice to Southwest on Jan 1, and used the Amex Aspire to pay for SW early birds for my whole family on Jan 2.  Today, I received all $250 airline credits.  

I am already ahead this year.


----------



## Sandy VDH

I can confirm that Bay Club did post and I received the 15X points for my MF.  I already received by Resort Credit for this anniversary year, but I would expect it NOT to work for Bay Club.


----------



## brp

Sandy VDH said:


> I can confirm that Bay Club did post and I received the 15X points for my MF.  I already received by Resort Credit for this anniversary year, but I would expect it NOT to work for Bay Club.



May well be right for Bay Club MF. Bay Club spend _might_ work inasmuch as the billing goes through the same front desk as Kohala, and that does work for MF. But not sure if it ends up showing up differently when charged.

My card cycle closes on the 21st, so might as well push this one out until  after then. Also, mrs. brp's Aspire resets on early Feb so she'll pay part as well. Mine is mid-March, so we'll just use it for something else, or MF next year (last year it was the aforementioned Kohala stay).

Cheers.


----------



## brp

Question: Do we know if an activation fee (the $609) triggers this rebate? We have some HOA dues that do (Flamingo), some new HOA dues that likely will (Boulevard) and some HOA fees that don't (W. 57th). We also have the activation fee on the new Boulevard. Do we expect that to work, i.e. has anyone done this?

Cheers.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy

brp said:


> Question: Do we know if an activation fee (the $609) triggers this rebate? We have some HOA dues that do (Flamingo), some new HOA dues that likely will (Boulevard) and some HOA fees that don't (W. 57th). We also have the activation fee on the new Boulevard. Do we expect that to work, i.e. has anyone done this?
> 
> Cheers.



I don't have any recent experience, but my guess is that any activation or transfer related fees are charged by HGV corporate and will not trigger the rebate.  Probably not what you were hoping...  but do report back if they do work.


----------



## hurnik

Las Vegas Blvd MF trigger the $250 credit


----------



## MikeinSoCal

I agree.  But anytime I buy anything Hilton related, I use the card at the very least to trigger the bonus points for the Hilton spend.


----------



## anderik1

Don't forget to check for Amex Offers when you are paying maintenance fees. I was able to save an additional $100 since I have two cards and each had 50 off 250.

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## brp

MikeinSoCal said:


> I agree.  But anytime I buy anything Hilton related, I use the card at the very least to trigger the bonus points for the Hilton spend.



One problem here is that things don't trigger the credit may not post as Hilton spend. For example, W. 57th MFs don't post as Hilton, so no resort credit and no bonus points.



anderik1 said:


> Don't forget to check for Amex Offers when you are paying maintenance fees. I was able to save an additional $100 since I have two cards and each had 50 off 250.



Fabulous suggestion! However, the only Hilton promotion I see for the Aspire is for spend on Hilton brands in the UK (and we were there in November, so we probably missed adding this to mrs. brp's card at the time as she paid ). Nothing relevant to other Hilton spend that I can see.

My Amex Platinum has more Hilton stuff, but still nothing that seems it would generate the $50 for any MF spend.

Cheers.


----------



## anderik1

brp said:


> One problem here is that things don't trigger the credit may not post as Hilton spend. For example, W. 57th MFs don't post as Hilton, so no resort credit and no bonus points.
> 
> 
> 
> Fabulous suggestion! However, the only Hilton promotion I see for the Aspire is for spend on Hilton brands in the UK (and we were there in November, so we probably missed adding this to mrs. brp's card at the time as she paid ). Nothing relevant to other Hilton spend that I can see.
> 
> My Amex Platinum has more Hilton stuff, but still nothing that seems it would generate the $50 for any MF spend.
> 
> Cheers.


Yes, I own at Craigendarroch so that was the one I was able to use. 

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## CalGalTraveler

brp said:


> One problem here is that things don't trigger the credit may not post as Hilton spend. For example, W. 57th MFs don't post as Hilton, so no resort credit and no bonus points.
> 
> Cheers.



I knew W57 did not trigger the resort credit. Just tested again with a small payment. Paradise LV works though.

Are you saying W57 does not trigger the Hilton cc bonus points as well?  If so I will pay via chase Sapphire reserve and get 3x.


----------



## brp

CalGalTraveler said:


> I knew W57 did not trigger the resort credit. Just tested again with a small payment. Paradise LV works though.
> 
> Are you saying W57 does not trigger the Hilton cc bonus points as well?  If so I will pay via chase Sapphire reserve and get 3x.



Aarrgh! I don't remember! I'm pretty sure that it didn't show up as Hilton at all...and that that's the reason it didn't trigger the resort credit. I seem to recall calling and not having success. But I really don't remember.

Maybe I'll pay part of W. 57th with Sapphire and part with Aspire as a test. Figure that Boulevard will trigger as well as Flamingo.

Cheers.
'


----------



## CalGalTraveler

NYC properties are not on the list of resorts that receive the $250 credit. It should get the Hilton cc bonus points...or so I thought. Will test.


----------



## Sky313

frank808 said:


> I find the card very worth it for paying mf and airline charges.  So good that I have 2 of them and wife has one.  How can you go wrong when you are paid $150 every year ($50 per card) and get 3 free weekend nights to use for any standard room rate.  Great use for Grand Wailea whena room is 95k points per night.  Actually are waiting for another upgrade offer to upgrade her Amex Surpass card to Aspire.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk



how did you get 2 Aspire cards for yourself ?


----------



## Sandy VDH

Sky313 said:


> how did you get 2 Aspire cards for yourself ?



Assume 1 personal and 1 business.


----------



## AA1002

Julian926 said:


> Could be worth a try.  Would love to see someone test it.


I paid my MF with it and received the credit. That along with airline fee credit pretty much pays for the annual fee but I would get it just for diamond status. Great card, I recommend it highly even though I already have some of the other benefits witht he platinum card.


----------



## anderik1

The other great benefits if you travel are the Priority Pass membership and free weekend night. If you can use the credits, this card is a no brainer. 

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## brp

AA1002 said:


> I paid my MF with it and received the credit. That along with airline fee credit pretty much pays for the annual fee but I would get it just for diamond status. Great card, I recommend it highly even though I already have some of the other benefits witht he platinum card.



For us the airline fee is becoming harder and harder to use. We don't have any of the usually-covered fees and there have always been tricks on one airline or another to get it to apply to gift cards or certain ticket purchases. They're doing a better job of cracking down, so this is becoming a non-benefit for us. And, with two Aspire cards and one Amex Plat between us, that hurts 



anderik1 said:


> The other great benefits if you travel are the Priority Pass membership and free weekend night. If you can use the credits, this card is a no brainer.


Consider, though, the the Priority Pass from Amex is the neutered variety that does not include any restaurants. Still a good deal for the lounges, but not as good as it once was, or non-Amex cards.

Cheers.


----------



## frank808

Sky313 said:


> how did you get 2 Aspire cards for yourself ?


Had an ascend and applied for the aspire. Got the aspire and about 14 months later, got an email to upgrade the ascend to aspire for 150k hh points with $4k spend in 90 days. No brainer for me to upgrade and got the 150k points a few days after spending the $4k. 

Now I move most of my spend to the 2 business amex for the free night cert after $15k spend. I spend up till $14.5k each account and then in Dec I spend the $500 each to get 2 free night certificates valid until Dec of following year. That way I have 3 certs that expire in middle of the year(when my aspire AF hits) and 2 more certs for use 6 months later.

Forgot to mention, you can only have 6 active credit cards at one time from Amex directly.  Other issuing Amex banks don't count like Wells Fargo, etc.

Sent from my SM-T377P using Tapatalk


----------



## CalGalTraveler

@brp We use Southwest for the airline credit and it is still easy. Although gift card purchases do not work anymore any ticket under $100 - think Bay Area to LA, or reduced via a gift card to < $100 works. See flyertalk for details.


----------



## brp

CalGalTraveler said:


> @brp We use Southwest for the airline credit and it is still easy. Although gift card purchases do not work anymore any ticket under $100 think Bay Area to LA, or reduced via a gift card to < $100 works. See flyertalk for details.



Interesting. We had been doing that for Alaska, but I just tried and it did not work. And Flyertalk seems to be talking of the demise of this for Alaska.

We tend to prefer Alaska over Southwest, but if a ticket < $100 works, then likely this ticket, cancelled like 23 hours later would also work. it did for Alaska when that still worked. Will check it out !

Cheers.


----------



## amirh

CalGalTraveler said:


> @brp We use Southwest for the airline credit and it is still easy. Although gift card purchases do not work anymore any ticket under $100 - think Bay Area to LA, or reduced via a gift card to < $100 works. See flyertalk for details.


I can confirm this worked late December. BNA-ATL on southwest. I canceled a few days later and used the travel funds for another flight. 2x$98+$47.


----------



## brp

amirh said:


> I can confirm this worked late December. BNA-ATL on southwest. I canceled a few days later and used the travel funds for another flight. 2x$98+$47.



I was thinking about the < 24 hour cancel so that we got the money back since we don't fly WN very much.

Cheers.


----------



## CalGalTraveler

I had not thought about booking and cancelling since we fly SWA often so we can use with reg use and early birds on long hauls.

That's a great strategy if it appears we have left over credits near the end of the year because it sets the expiration date on travel funds as of the date of purchase giving you funds into the next year.


----------



## brp

CalGalTraveler said:


> I had not thought about booking and cancelling since we fly SWA often so we can use with reg use and early birds on long hauls.
> 
> That's a great strategy if it appears we have left over credits near the end of the year because it sets the expiration date on travel funds as of the date of purchase giving you funds into the next year.



There is some thought in the flyertalk Amex/WN thread that doing this (buy, <24 cancel) is a bad move and increases the chances of being caught and having the account cancelled. Others simply think it is tantamount to fraud and I can see that argument, even though I've done it.

A number of stories over the past year point to the Amex RAT becoming hungry...

I did just book a couple of $69 SJC-SAN tickets that we'll actually use (and it was a a good bit cheaper than AS), so we shalle see.

Cheers.


----------



## CalGalTraveler

brp said:


> There is some thought in the flyertalk Amex/WN thread that doing this (buy, <24 cancel) is a bad move and increases the chances of being caught and having the account cancelled. Others simply think it is tantamount to fraud and I can see that argument, even though I've done it.
> 
> A number of stories over the past year point to the Amex RAT becoming hungry...
> 
> I did just book a couple of $69 SJC-SAN tickets that we'll actually use (and it was a a good bit cheaper than AS), so we shalle see.
> 
> Cheers.


IMO Perhaps it could trigger an AMEX review but  it would be difficult to prove an honest to goodness flight cancellation from a fake one. Because there are no change fees I sometimes book multiple flights in the same timeframe and decide on the final schedule, cancelling others when the plans are known.

The other allegations are a stretch because you only end up with a flight credit and travel funds expire.


----------



## brp

CalGalTraveler said:


> IMO Perhaps it could trigger an AMEX review but  it would be difficult to prove an honest to goodness flight cancellation from a fake one. Because there are no change fees I sometimes book multiple flights in the same timeframe and decide on the final schedule, cancelling others when the plans are known.
> 
> The other allegations are a stretch because you only end up with a flight credit and travel funds expire.



Agree. But, in the end, Amex doesn't need to prove anything to cancel the card. And the things I've read say that too much of this can be viewed in this way. But, yeah, we all do it for valid reasons as well.

Cheers.


----------



## CalGalTraveler

True. They can do what they want. But an Amex shut down it is not the end of the world. We would use cards from other banks. A Chase shutdown would have a lot more impact.

I am still going to use against flights we plan and only use this as backup for left over credits anyway.


----------



## hurnik

Sandy VDH said:


> Assume 1 personal and 1 business.



There is no Business version of Aspire, unfortunately.  There's one Hilton Business card but it doesn't come with really anything "good" other than a Sign Up Bonus, and 12 points/Hilton (vs. I think 14 for Aspire).  I wanna say $95 AF.



frank808 said:


> Had an ascend and applied for the aspire. Got the aspire and about 14 months later, got an email to upgrade the ascend to aspire for 150k hh points with $4k spend in 90 days. No brainer for me to upgrade and got the 150k points a few days after spending the $4k.
> 
> Now I move most of my spend to the 2 business amex for the free night cert after $15k spend. I spend up till $14.5k each account and then in Dec I spend the $500 each to get 2 free night certificates valid until Dec of following year. That way I have 3 certs that expire in middle of the year(when my aspire AF hits) and 2 more certs for use 6 months later.
> 
> Forgot to mention, you can only have 6 active credit cards at one time from Amex directly.  Other issuing Amex banks don't count like Wells Fargo, etc.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T377P using Tapatalk



Correction:
You can only have FIVE (5) Amex CREDIT cards.  However, Amex has a line of cards that are CHARGE cards, that can put you over the 5 limit.  The Amex Green is a CHARGE card, for example.  I'm not sure if you can get over 5 CREDIT cards via the upgrade route, but DoC has a nice write up:









						25 Things Everybody Should Know About American Express - Doctor Of Credit
					

Each & every card issuer is slightly different in what they offer and how they handle different things. I thought it would be a good idea to have a




					www.doctorofcredit.com
				




For Southwest, the reading is here:




__





						Airline fee $250/$200/$100 reimbursement reports: WN (Southwest) only (2020-21) - FlyerTalk Forums
					

American Express | Membership Rewards - Airline fee $250/$200/$100 reimbursement reports: WN (Southwest) only (2020-21) - Uh Oh



					www.flyertalk.com
				




Unless you have Alaska Airlines status, the only other option is United with the "Pet" trick, but there's always some risk when maneuvering this way to get the full credit.

Amex really needs to make it more useful like a "travel" credit like Chase, but it is what it is.


----------



## hurnik

CalGalTraveler said:


> True. They can do what they want. But an Amex shut down it is not the end of the world. We would use cards from other banks. A Chase shutdown would have a lot more impact.
> 
> I am still going to use against flights we plan and only use this as backup for left over credits anyway.



Well for some folks an Amex shutdown would be truly bad as the MR program is fairly valuable (as is Chase UR).  In fact, I'd say even more valuable due to Amex "lifetime" limits vs. Chase every 24 months (or 48 on the case of Sapphire).


----------



## frank808

hurnik said:


> There is no Business version of Aspire, unfortunately. There's one Hilton Business card but it doesn't come with really anything "good" other than a Sign Up Bonus, and 12 points/Hilton (vs. I think 14 for Aspire). I wanna say $95 AF.
> 
> 
> 
> Correction:
> You can only have FIVE (5) Amex CREDIT cards. However, Amex has a line of cards that are CHARGE cards, that can put you over the 5 limit. The Amex Green is a CHARGE card, for example. I'm not sure if you can get over 5 CREDIT cards via the upgrade route, but DoC has a nice write up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 25 Things Everybody Should Know About American Express - Doctor Of Credit
> 
> 
> Each & every card issuer is slightly different in what they offer and how they handle different things. I thought it would be a good idea to have a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.doctorofcredit.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Southwest, the reading is here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Airline fee $250/$200/$100 reimbursement reports: WN (Southwest) only (2020-21) - FlyerTalk Forums
> 
> 
> American Express | Membership Rewards - Airline fee $250/$200/$100 reimbursement reports: WN (Southwest) only (2020-21) - Uh Oh
> 
> 
> 
> www.flyertalk.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you have Alaska Airlines status, the only other option is United with the "Pet" trick, but there's always some risk when maneuvering this way to get the full credit.
> 
> Amex really needs to make it more useful like a "travel" credit like Chase, but it is what it is.


You are correct it is 5. I have an amex issued from another bank that I counted. But yes you can have 5 credit cards and I believe 5 charge cards is the limit.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CalGalTraveler

hurnik said:


> Well for some folks an Amex shutdown would be truly bad as the MR program is fairly valuable (as is Chase UR).  In fact, I'd say even more valuable due to Amex "lifetime" limits vs. Chase every 24 months (or 48 on the case of Sapphire).


I was speaking from the perspective of the HHonors card which doesn't earn MR points. Of course they could shut down MR earning cards too which would have a similarly negative effect as a Chase shutdown. We pared back AMEX to the SPG/Marriott cards for the free hotel night and Amex offers so AMEX really doesn't figure much with our wallet these days other than the Aspire card.

It would be very hard for AMEX to police this and a lot of innocent people would be reviewed causing customer disatisfaction. I would be very upset if they accused me of playing games if it was part of normal planning process when I book multiple options, and receive travel credits when my plans change or the prices drop. It also would require AMEX to audit the WN system for travel credits which would be a hairball and not sure WN would give them access due to privacy concerns. 

Amex would likely try to would work with WN to close the loophole via IT but WN IT is so slow that would take a lot to make happen. For example, the Max rescheduling loophole which costs WN real $ would be a higher priority fix. (We saved about $150 and 5k points to Hawaii using this).









						Spring Break deals on Southwest
					

So lately, Southwest has been having a beast of a time keeping their schedules accurate, thanks to the MAX grounding.  That has meant that every time they cancel all the MAX flights for a period of time, they've opened up free changes on all flights in that time period.  We don't know why, it...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## 1Kflyerguy

hurnik said:


> For Southwest, the reading is here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Airline fee $250/$200/$100 reimbursement reports: WN (Southwest) only (2020-21) - FlyerTalk Forums
> 
> 
> American Express | Membership Rewards - Airline fee $250/$200/$100 reimbursement reports: WN (Southwest) only (2020-21) - Uh Oh
> 
> 
> 
> www.flyertalk.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you have Alaska Airlines status, the only other option is United with the "Pet" trick, but there's always some risk when maneuvering this way to get the full credit.
> 
> Amex really needs to make it more useful like a "travel" credit like Chase, but it is what it is.



I really like the Aspire Amex,  but getting the maximum value takes a fair bit of effort.  Seems like they intentionally made some of the "benefits"  hard to use.  

Originally I was getting Southwest gift-cards, when they closed that loophole i shifted over to United and was using the credit to pay for onboard food and drink...   but that was not using it fast enough. At the end of 2019 i spent the balance of my Amex credit to buy day passes for the United Club.    Not sure what i do for 2020, will have to study more about the current situation with southwest.


----------



## brp

1Kflyerguy said:


> I really like the Aspire Amex,  but getting the maximum value takes a fair bit of effort.  Seems like they intentionally made some of the "benefits"  hard to use.
> 
> Originally I was getting Southwest gift-cards, when they closed that loophole i shifted over to United and was using the credit to pay for onboard food and drink...   but that was not using it fast enough. At the end of 2019 i spent the balance of my Amex credit to buy day passes for the United Club.    Not sure what i do for 2020, will have to study more about the current situation with southwest.



I think the reality is that this benefit can work for a lot of people. Anyone without status has a bunch of stuff to pay for. Those of us with status (and ways to get in the lounges for free) and fewer places to spend this, and becoming even fewer. For example, could get AS lounge membership, but we tend to fly F with then for status and F gets lounge access. And I get AA access domestically with BA status. Becoming too good at playing some of the games costs in other areas 

I like the Chase Sapphire and Marriott Brilliant rebates as they are straightforward,

Cheers.


----------



## brp

CalGalTraveler said:


> I knew W57 did not trigger the resort credit. Just tested again with a small payment. Paradise LV works though.
> 
> Are you saying W57 does not trigger the Hilton cc bonus points as well?  If so I will pay via chase Sapphire reserve and get 3x.



Nope. I am now saying that I clearly misremembered  I did pay most of W. 57th with Aspire and it posted 14X. Since my Resort Credit doesn't reset until March, I did not expect (and did not get) resort credit even for Flamingo. Mrs. brp paid our new Boulevard, so she'll check if she got the credit (she resets in min January.

Cheers.


----------



## tah

I don't have the Aspire, but I do have a Gold card (w/ $100 airline incidental reimbursement).  United is my chosen airline.  I made an award reservation and paid the $11.20 taxes/fees using the Gold card (1/30).  It was reimbursed (2/1). 

The longer version is:  I also made an award reservation on AA the same evening with the intent of keeping one and canceling the other within 24 hours.  The UA reservation was cancelled on 1/31;  I received both the $11.20 credit and the $11.20 reimbursement on 2/1.  

While I didn't do this to circumvent any AMEX policy, I purposefully used the Gold card on the UA reservation to target the reimbursement if I actually took those flights.  I find the AMEX CS reps to be pretty accommodating when manually reimbursing "incidentals".  But it was a win-win-win:  AA was less miles; UA fee reimbursed (a proxy for the AA fee); and AA has Dr Pepper.


----------



## brp

tah said:


> I don't have the Aspire, but I do have a Gold card (w/ $100 airline incidental reimbursement).  United is my chosen airline.  I made an award reservation and paid the $11.20 taxes/fees using the Gold card (1/30).  It was reimbursed (2/1).



Goodonya! But I certainly wouldn't count on this happening going forward as this is part of the ticketing fee normally. Maybe when paying it separately on an award ticket it posts differently, but it is certainly not a covered expense. Loopholes, though, are good while they last 

Cheers.


----------



## brp

Oscar923 said:


> In November after my card anniversary, I paid the MF for my HGVC Boulevard and received the $250 Hilton resort credit a few days later.  Also, I switched my airline choice to Southwest on Jan 1, and used the Amex Aspire to pay for SW early birds for my whole family on Jan 2.  Today, I received all $250 airline credits.
> 
> I am already ahead this year.



Interesting, thanks for this DP. mrs. brp paid Boulevard more than a week ago. The charge is there, but not credit thus far. The listing does have "HOA" in the charge. Do you recall if yours did? Also, she paid both the MFs and the transfer fee for the recent purchase at the same time. I wonder if that had an impact?

Cheers.


----------



## CalGalTraveler

@brp We made a payment for Paradise about 10 days ago to test and no resort credit has posted yet. Ours is coded as "lodging" and we are getting the 14x (or whaterver bonus you get for Hilton stays).  I am giving it a few more days and will make an inquiry if no progress.  I seem to recall that their standard answer is 4 - 6 weeks to post when I inquired about a delay last year.


----------



## brp

CalGalTraveler said:


> @brp We made a payment for Paradise about 10 days ago to test and no resort credit has posted yet. Ours is coded as "lodging" and we are getting the 14x (or whaterver bonus you get for Hilton stays).  I am giving it a few more days and will make an inquiry if no progress.  I seem to recall that their standard answer is 4 - 6 weeks to post when I inquired about a delay last year.



Yup. Definitely the standard answer, but I've not yet seen it take more than a few days. Probably too early to panic 

Cheers.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy

brp said:


> Interesting, thanks for this DP. mrs. brp paid Boulevard more than a week ago. The charge is there, but not credit thus far. The listing does have "HOA" in the charge. Do you recall if yours did? Also, she paid both the MFs and the transfer fee for the recent purchase at the same time. I wonder if that had an impact?
> 
> Cheers.



I paid our Kingsland MF on Jan 15th,,  It posted as "HGV WBKL HOA"  and i received the 250 resort credit on Jan 17th.  So i don't think having HOA in the name impacts the credit, or least it didnt for me.


----------



## CalGalTraveler

Getting ready to pay MF before 15th now that statements are closed to get more float.

What's the verdict? Which is worth more? Am I better off paying MF with Hilton Aspire 14x (beyond resort credit)? or paying with Chase Sapphire Reserve 3x (beyond travel credit)?

FWIW We have about 700k of Hilton credits so more than we need for the foreseeable future. Sapphire can be converted to almost any travel/activity and can even get cash 1:1 to offset travel item costs that aren't covered by the portal. We use CSR points regularly. HHonors doesn't have this capability.


----------



## brp

CalGalTraveler said:


> Getting ready to pay MF before 15th now that statements are closed to get more float.
> 
> What's the verdict? Which is worth more? Am I better off paying MF with Hilton Aspire 14x (beyond resort credit)? or paying with Chase Sapphire 3x (beyond travel credit)?
> 
> FWIW We have about 700k of Hilton credits so more than we need for the foreseable future. Sapphire can be converted to almost any travel/activity and can even get cash 1:1 to offset travel item costs that aren't covered by the portal. We use CSR points regularly. HHonors doesn't have this capability.



We will went with Hilton (we only use Hilton cards for 14X purchases) even though we have over 2M HHonors points. Retirement is not too far away and they will likely come in handy despite the likely devaluations 

My primary is CSR for the reasons you say. mrs. brp does Hyatt both for the quality of their program and for status. I haven;t really done the full analysis on the tradeoffs, however.

Cheers.


----------



## hurnik

CalGalTraveler said:


> Getting ready to pay MF before 15th now that statements are closed to get more float.
> 
> What's the verdict? Which is worth more? Am I better off paying MF with Hilton Aspire 14x (beyond resort credit)? or paying with Chase Sapphire Reserve 3x (beyond travel credit)?
> 
> FWIW We have about 700k of Hilton credits so more than we need for the foreseeable future. Sapphire can be converted to almost any travel/activity and can even get cash 1:1 to offset travel item costs that aren't covered by the portal. We use CSR points regularly. HHonors doesn't have this capability.



Strictly speaking of the points (not the $250 resort credit fee that can be triggered by certain MF payments):

I personally value HHonors at $0.005/point (Unless you have a SPECIFIC redemption you're trying to target like Bora-Bora or the Maldives).

UR is much harder, IMO, to value unless you're got a CSP or CSR and are using to purchase travel via Expedia at the 1.25 or 1.5% rates.  Otherwise the value lies in which program your transferring the points into (again SPECIFIC REDEMPTION in mind).

Let's assume "strictly" HH = $0.005/point.  
Let's assume you have the CSR (another $450 AF card prior to the $550 new AF), thus $0.015/point (I think my math is right, LOL)
Let's assume an even $1,000 MF you're paying.

$1,000 = 14,000 HHonors = $70
$1,000 = 3,000 UR points = $45

In that case, Hhonors wins out, IMO.

However, if your 3,000 UR points are for say, Singapore Airlines or something and you're trying to get enough for an F/First class Suites ticket, then that's a diff. story.


----------



## Conan

This thread's last post is from Feb 2020 which makes good sense since we're now in the world of covid-19.

I've been too lazy to cancel my Amex Platinum although it's not doing me any good since we've given up on travel for the foreseeable future. Nor have I cancelled credit cards tied to Southwest, AA, Delta and probably some others I'm forgetting.

Next step for me will be to cancel all the above.

We own and will continue to pay maintenance at Hilton West 57 and Marriott Boston Pulse (Custom House). I have Hilton Gold and Marriott Bonvoy cards for those. I was thinking of Hilton Aspire (I think the maintenance costs will help get me over the hump for the 4-month spend requirement) but why pay for Hilton points I don't need?

It appears now we won't be doing any traveling or Lyft-riding in 2021 apart from maybe risking West 57 where we have accumulated 2020 and 2021 points. [Marriott gave us no waiver or roll-forward on our Custom House fixed week so its been moved to Interval International.] 

Thoughts?


----------



## ljmiii

Conan said:


> I've been too lazy to cancel my Amex Platinum although it's not doing me any good since we've given up on travel for the foreseeable future....We own and will continue to pay maintenance at Hilton West 57 and Marriott Boston Pulse (Custom House). I have Hilton Gold and Marriott Bonvoy cards for those. I was thinking of Hilton Aspire (I think the maintenance costs will help get me over the hump for the 4-month spend requirement) but why pay for Hilton points I don't need?...


For us the Hilton Surpass is the sweet spot in AMEX's lineup. $95/yr gets us a free weekend night and 6x points on Gas and Groceries. MFs + Gas & Groceries + our (infrequent) paid Hilton Hotel stays gets us to the $40,000 Diamond Status...or at least close enough that a few extra purchases on the card push us over the line. And the AMEX Offers & Benefits give me quite a bit of cash back.

If you don't have a CSR card then you could put restaurants on the Surpass as well. If Aspire gave 6x bonus on Gas, Groceries, & Restaurants it would be more of a decision for us...but it doesn't so there we are. That said, when I just looked at the AMEX 'compare Hilton' cards page it looks like the free weekend night is no longer a Surpass benefit...maybe I'm just grandfathered.


----------



## presley

I have the Aspire card and my husband has a Surpass. I am not sure what I am going to do with either or both. I am not getting my $450./year out of my card and I don't know that I will next year, either. My husband uses his card about twice per year. I guess I should figure out when the renewals are coming up and if I still have a free night credit that I need to use from my card before I figure out which I will cancel or if I will end up cancelling both.

Is there an easy to check online about renewal date or the free night credit? NVM on free night - I was able to find my email showing that I received one and I am sure that haven't stayed in a Hilton since then.


----------



## CalGalTraveler

An additional way to measure whether the card is covering the fee is to also add Amex offers applied into your calculation. Go to to offers Savings page on portal and add up for the prior year. Although we dont get much out of using some cards, the Amex offers more than cover the cost. This year we have gotten offer discounts on Marriott to apply to our MF. Hoping the same for Hilton offers


----------



## brp

Between $250 in airline credits (already spend), $250 in Resort credits (some used for food this year) and a free night that was worth about $400, we each got about $900 in value for each $450 card. We'll keep it 

Cheers.


----------



## Wgk101

Don’t forget the Unlimited free access to the airport lounge. 4 trips/year with two people is an additional $250 benefit


----------



## brp

Wgk101 said:


> Don’t forget the Unlimited free access to the airport lounge. 4 trips/year with two people is an additional $250 benefit



You mean Priority Pass? True. I'd forgotten since I use the Priority Pass through my Chase Sapphire Reserve since Amex removed restaurants. But lounges still work...when they're open 

Cheers.


----------



## Tamaradarann

ljmiii said:


> For us the Hilton Surpass is the sweet spot in AMEX's lineup. $95/yr gets us a free weekend night and 6x points on Gas and Groceries. MFs + Gas & Groceries + our (infrequent) paid Hilton Hotel stays gets us to the $40,000 Diamond Status...or at least close enough that a few extra purchases on the card push us over the line. And the AMEX Offers & Benefits give me quite a bit of cash back.
> 
> If you don't have a CSR card then you could put restaurants on the Surpass as well. If Aspire gave 6x bonus on Gas, Groceries, & Restaurants it would be more of a decision for us...but it doesn't so there we are. That said, when I just looked at the AMEX 'compare Hilton' cards page it looks like the free weekend night is no longer a Surpass benefit...maybe I'm just grandfathered.



I thought that the Aspire Card does give 7X points for Restaurants.  However, with the Coronavirus limiting travel as well as resturants it seems like it will be difficult to get the $450 annual cost back in benefits.


----------



## ljmiii

Tamaradarann said:


> I thought that the Aspire Card does give 7X points for Restaurants...


Right you are. I couldn't tell you if this has always been true - CC's have been adding and taking away bonus categories like crazy during the pandemic - but it seems likely. I'd rather have 3 CSR points than 7 HHonors points anyway.


----------



## DEROS

Julian926 said:


> Anyone considering the Amex Hilton Aspire card?  It's automatic Diamond status with loads of benefits. However, the $450 annual fee may draw some people away.



I have it but that is because I travel a lot, pre-covid.  Especially overseas.  1.  Unlimited use of the lounges.  2. $200 airlines (you have to pick one) credit.  3.  Diamond Status - I try to stay in Hilton Brand Hotels when possible.  4. $200 credit at Hilton Resort.  You don't even need to be staying at the resort.  Just buy something with the CC and it gets credited.  5.  One free weekend night stay.  Due to Covid Amex extended the use of my 2020 and gave me my 2021.  Also AMEX is allowing use to use it on a Weekday Night.  Not sure how I am going to use it buy I have until June 2021 to figure it out.

If I didn't travel, like I am right now, I would reconsider.  I almost cancelled it this year but decided to go ahead for one more year.


----------



## giowop

Tamaradarann said:


> I thought that the Aspire Card does give 7X points for Restaurants. However, with the Coronavirus limiting travel as well as resturants it seems like it will be difficult to get the $450 annual cost back in benefits.



If played right, tHe $450 can be made back and then some on the free night alone!

We had 2 nights booked at the Waldorf Beverly Hills this past July with rewards nights. Would have been $900 per night. Just one example.

LOVE my Aspire card!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tamaradarann

giowop said:


> If played right, tHe $450 can be made back and then some on the free night alone!
> 
> We had 2 nights booked at the Waldorf Beverly Hills this past July with rewards nights. Would have been $900 per night. Just one example.
> 
> LOVE my Aspire card!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I have had the Aspire Card since it was introduced.  We were travelling about 150 nights a year in Hilton Timeshares or Hotels as well as flying so that getting the free night which I value about $300, the $250 resort credit, the $250 airline credit, and Extra Hilton Honors Points for paying the Timeshare maintenance for 6 timeshares $300, I estimate gave us at least $1100 in value.  However, since we don't travel at all right now and in the foreseeable future there is very limited benefit.  Also, since we bought a condo in Waikiki, which has been our primary travel location, when we do travel again it will be there with no Hotel usage.  We will have more than enough timeshare and hotel points for any travelling that we will be doing.


----------



## brp

DEROS said:


> 4. $200 credit at Hilton Resort.  You don't even need to be staying at the resort.  Just buy something with the CC and it gets credited.



Can you give some examples of where you've done this and had it work? There's a big thread on Flyertalk about this and a lot of claims of this, but very little data of it actually working in real life.

Also, as noted elsewhere in this thread, MFs at many/most HGVC properties also qualify 

Cheers.


----------



## frank808

DEROS said:


> I have it but that is because I travel a lot, pre-covid. Especially overseas. 1. Unlimited use of the lounges. 2. $200 airlines (you have to pick one) credit. 3. Diamond Status - I try to stay in Hilton Brand Hotels when possible. 4. $200 credit at Hilton Resort. You don't even need to be staying at the resort. Just buy something with the CC and it gets credited. 5. One free weekend night stay. Due to Covid Amex extended the use of my 2020 and gave me my 2021. Also AMEX is allowing use to use it on a Weekday Night. Not sure how I am going to use it buy I have until June 2021 to figure it out.
> 
> If I didn't travel, like I am right now, I would reconsider. I almost cancelled it this year but decided to go ahead for one more year.


It is actually $250 for airline incidentals and $250 for use at Hilton resort.  I pay my annual maintenance fees and the credit kicks in.





giowop said:


> If played right, tHe $450 can be made back and then some on the free night alone!
> 
> We had 2 nights booked at the Waldorf Beverly Hills this past July with rewards nights. Would have been $900 per night. Just one example.
> 
> LOVE my Aspire card!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This year you could use the $250 at restaurants and that was very helpful if you did not stay at Hilton hotels. 

Between wife and I we have 4 Aspire cards. Love the fact that we are getting paid $200 and 4 free nights annually.

Sent from my SM-T377P using Tapatalk


----------



## DEROS

frank808 said:


> This year you could use the $250 at restaurants and that was very helpful if you did not stay at Hilton hotels.
> Sent from my SM-T377P using Tapatalk



Clarification:  "Any" restaurant, even if not attached to a Hilton resort/hotel?

Thanks.


----------



## giowop

DEROS said:


> Clarification: "Any" restaurant, even if not attached to a Hilton resort/hotel?
> 
> Thanks.



Yes any restaurant This past Spring, as a special accommodation for COVID. I don’t think that will be the norm from now on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frank808

DEROS said:


> Clarification: "Any" restaurant, even if not attached to a Hilton resort/hotel?
> 
> Thanks.


Yes $250 at any restaurant that accepted Amex. Amex did this because of Covid and it was a very nice move on their part. Even my Amex Bonvoy Brilliant we could use the $300 for any restaurant. 

Did you not recieve an email or letter from Amex telling you of his benefit? I got 4 letters for the Aspire Amex and 2 for the Amex Bonvoy Brilliant card.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## brp

DEROS said:


> Clarification:  "Any" restaurant, even if not attached to a Hilton resort/hotel?
> 
> Thanks.



And, more importantly, it may be wise to steer clear of restaurants attached to a Hilton hotel as they may not generate the credit. If it is a non-resort hotel (one that would not normally qualify for the resort credit), the charge may post as a hotel charge, not specifically a restaurant, and this WILL NOT credit. We had that happen at a local (walking distance ) Inn that just became part of the Hilton family and has a lovely creekside [ub/restaurant. Posted as the hotel and did not credit. It was no biggie as we'e long ago spent the $250 on other places. But be aware.

Cheers.


----------



## presley

frank808 said:


> This year you could use the $250 at restaurants and that was very helpful if you did not stay at Hilton hotels.





DEROS said:


> Clarification: "Any" restaurant, even if not attached to a Hilton resort/hotel?


It was for a limited time. I believe it was June and July. It worked at most restaurants. It didn't work at a locally owned mexican restaurant, not sure why. It did work at fast food, upscale restaurants and chains. I made sure I used it, even if I was getting a $3. coffee at McDonalds.


----------



## giowop

So questions for you dual-wielding Aspire folks out there:

1. Can you split a HGVC annual dues payment between your card and Spouse card? Such that you can max the resort credit for both? I’m new to HGV ownership and haven’t paid for invoices and such yet.

2. It seems to be fairly easy to then use my free night certificate and my wife’s free night certificate for the same reservation?

3. Anyone found good/efficient uses of the airline credit recently? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wright17s

> 3. Anyone found good/efficient uses of the airline credit recently?



I can say I have Delta selected as my airline of choice, and I tried using my Aspire card for some “premium liquor” ( Zaccapa rum ) in the Delta Sky Club and that did *not* trigger the airline credit sadly... oh well, the rum was good!


----------



## natarajanv

giowop said:


> So questions for you dual-wielding Aspire folks out there:
> 
> 1. Can you split a HGVC annual dues payment between your card and Spouse card? Such that you can max the resort credit for both? I’m new to HGV ownership and haven’t paid for invoices and such yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yes, I have split between two aspire cards and got the $250 credit from both of them

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## brp

giowop said:


> So questions for you dual-wielding Aspire folks out there:
> 
> 1. Can you split a HGVC annual dues payment between your card and Spouse card? Such that you can max the resort credit for both? I’m new to HGV ownership and haven’t paid for invoices and such yet.
> 
> 2. It seems to be fairly easy to then use my free night certificate and my wife’s free night certificate for the same reservation?
> 
> 3. Anyone found good/efficient uses of the airline credit recently?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



1. Yes, we have done this, I believe.

2. Yes, we have done this.

3. We used ours early in the year for WN flights, so all used up. recently would be tougher.

Cheers.


----------



## natarajanv

giowop said:


> So questions for you dual-wielding Aspire folks out there:
> 
> 
> 2. It seems to be fairly easy to then use my free night certificate and my wife’s free night certificate for the same reservation?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I recently called Hilton and they merged/linked my wife's hh# to our joint hh#. Now both the certificates will post to one account which makes it easier for reservation.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## GT75

brp said:


> 3. We used ours early in the year for WN flights, so all used up. recently would be tougher.
> 
> Cheers.


What did you book on Southwest flights in order to get this?


----------



## amirh

GT75 said:


> What did you book on Southwest flights in order to get this?


I’m not brp, but I booked 2 bna/atl r/t and one bna/atl o/w for a total of around $250. Afterwards, I canceled the reservations and converted them to travel funds. It seems that airfare below $100 will trigger the credit. That was in January so I can’t promise it will work again.


----------



## GT75

amirh said:


> It seems that airfare below $100 will trigger the credit.


Thanks.    That is what I have heard also.    I did try purchasing some gift certificates but that loop-hole has now been plugged.


----------



## giowop

GT75 said:


> Thanks. That is what I have heard also. I did try purchasing some gift certificates but that loop-hole has now been plugged.



Yeah I know the gift card loophole has been closed a year or so, maybe more (found out the hard way). I’m intrigued by this other thought though


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brp

GT75 said:


> Thanks.    That is what I have heard also.    I did try purchasing some gift certificates but that loop-hole has now been plugged.



For airfares (not GCs) it worked early in the year. No idea if it still works, of course 

Cheers.


----------



## GT75

brp said:


> For airfares


Do the airfares need to be less than $100?


----------



## brp

GT75 said:


> Do the airfares need to be less than $100?



Yes. What we did for fare over $100 was to first buy a gift card for the amount over, say, $85. Then buy the ticket with $85 on the card and the gift card for teh balance. The $85 posted. Three such trips and done.

Now, we had not intended to cancel and convert these to travel funds. But the world had something else in mind for a number of our trips 

Cheers.


----------



## hurnik

Might add this to a "sticky" for this thread, but here's the FlyerTalk forum where the Amex stuff is discussed:





__





						American Express | Membership Rewards - FlyerTalk Forums
					

American Express | Membership Rewards - Discuss AMEX cards which earn Membership Rewards points including Everyday, Green, Gold, Platinum and Centurion. This forum also hosts limited discussion of co-branded airline and hotel cards issued by American Express, but program benefits, reward...



					www.flyertalk.com
				




Note that you need to look for each airline.  For example:
Southwest:




__





						Airline fee $250/$200/$100 reimbursement reports: WN (Southwest) only (2020-21) - FlyerTalk Forums
					

American Express | Membership Rewards - Airline fee $250/$200/$100 reimbursement reports: WN (Southwest) only (2020-21) - Uh Oh



					www.flyertalk.com
				




and Delta:





						Airline fee $250/$200/$100 reimbursement reports: DL only (2020-21) - FlyerTalk Forums
					

American Express | Membership Rewards - Airline fee $250/$200/$100 reimbursement reports: DL only (2020-21) - So I'm use to getting Delta gift cards in $50 increments with this benefit. So I'm looking at a $262 flight, if I book this flight online and use a $50 gift card I'll probably trigger...



					www.flyertalk.com


----------



## llandaff

I'm assuming the resort credit would be triggered by HGVC Hilton Hawaiian Village maintenance fees.  Can someone confirm?


----------



## frank808

My Kohala Suites MF triggers the rebate. If it is one of the resorts listed, it will trigger the fees. I think, the only way that it would not, would be paying the MF for an eligible resort. But transaction is processed by HGVC in Orlando and doesn't list the resort.

Sent from my SM-T377P using Tapatalk


----------



## giowop

FYI My credit just came back for my Southwest air purchase of less than $100. Hi bought the ticket maybe Wednesday and the reimbursement came through Friday? I immediately had my wife apply for the aspire card so we are going to be those double wielding people now!. I earn 15,000 points for the referral, she will earn 150,000 bonus after spending minimum, and we will use her card to pay next year’s maintenance fees. They are also running a 3-point HH bonus for referrals on money spent for the next three months or whatever. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amirh

giowop said:


> FYI My credit just came back for my Southwest air purchase of less than $100. Hi bought the ticket maybe Wednesday and the reimbursement came through Friday? I immediately had my wife apply for the aspire card so we are going to be those double wielding people now!. I earn 15,000 points for the referral, she will earn 150,000 bonus after spending minimum, and we will use her card to pay next year’s maintenance fees. They are also running a 3-point HH bonus for referrals on money spent for the next three months or whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I assume you know not all resort MF trigger the reimbursement but if not, here it is. I own Craigendarroch Lodges and have to call it over the phone instead of paying over the web to get it coded as Hilton and trigger the credit back.


----------



## GT75

giowop said:


> FYI My credit just came back for my Southwest air purchase of less than $100.


Mine also just came back for an upcoming flight.   I purchased an SW gift card in order to get the remaining cost just under $100.    Since this worked, I will need to repeat the process.    And once again, thanks to TUG for helping me out.


----------



## CalGalTraveler

We used that technique as well. When our flights were cancelled because of Covid, we purposefully requested travel credits to avoid AMEX clawback. Those travel credits will now be turned into points with no expiration...worked out well in the end.


----------



## Wgk101

Will this work on delta aswell


----------



## letsgobobby

Am only on page 2 of this thread but I have the Amex HHonors card, if I pay the HGVC MF with this card will I earn the Hilton rate (7x)? Alternatively I can run it on my CAR, which if it codes as a hotel/travel and earns 3x, is clearly a better option.


----------



## frank808

letsgobobby said:


> Am only on page 2 of this thread but I have the Amex HHonors card, if I pay the HGVC MF with this card will I earn the Hilton rate (7x)? Alternatively I can run it on my CAR, which if it codes as a hotel/travel and earns 3x, is clearly a better option.



What do you mean by run it on your CAR? I hope you CAR runs and it would be better in my opinion also 

Do you mean CSR?  Yes mf will code as travel.  Better to get the Amex HH Aspire and get 14 points per dollar for your HGVC MF payments.   CSR gets you 4.5% and Aspire will get you 7% rebate.
Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## letsgobobby

CSR. Stupid auto correct. Thanks


----------



## letsgobobby

What was the final word on MF being reimbursable as Hilton credit? I own Lagoon and Marbrisa.


----------



## frank808

Lagoon and Marbrisa are listed as qualified resorts. Should qualify for the $250 aspire credit. Get a seperate aspire card for wife. 

Between wife and I we have 4 different Aspire cards. We get paid $200 annually and get 4 nights free at any Hilton resort that has standard rooms available. Well right now certificates from last year and this year are good for any night. It is usually a weekend night for free.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## brp

Wgk101 said:


> Will this work on delta aswell



Yes, there are ways on Delta, but they're somewhat different. Check out the flyertalk thread on the topic (Delta specific).






						Airline fee $250/$200/$100 reimbursement reports: DL only (2020-21) - FlyerTalk Forums
					

American Express | Membership Rewards - Airline fee $250/$200/$100 reimbursement reports: DL only (2020-21) - So I'm use to getting Delta gift cards in $50 increments with this benefit. So I'm looking at a $262 flight, if I book this flight online and use a $50 gift card I'll probably trigger...



					www.flyertalk.com
				




Cheers.


----------



## letsgobobby

I have had an Amex Hhonors card for years, am I eligible to upgrade to the Aspire and get some or most of the bonus points; or is it better to apply separately?

So get a his and hers Aspire primarily for the reimbursement on the MFs up to $250 at each resort, the free Hilton night anywhere and use it somewhere très cher,  and the $200 airline reimbursement, and that justifies the $450 fee? I don't really accumulate HHonors points so even at 14x (worth 7 cpp) it might be preferable to put the balance of the MF on our CSR (worth 4.5 cpp) because the latter is easy cash back. $3000 in MF minus $500 in credits = $2500*14= 35,000 HH vs 7500 UR on CSR which is worth $112.5 cash back toward travel. Can I consistently find a Hilton room worth more than $112.5 with 35,000 points?

We already have his and hers CSR primarily for the Priority Pass access, which is very valuable at our home airport because it has a decent restaurant which is great before and after flights. We also have a US Bank Altitude which I've never figured out how to optimize and keep meaning to dump but don't (basically this card works well for those who pay using an ewallet like Apple Pay, that maximizes points but I don't have NFC on my phone so I can't take advantage of that). Anyway that adds up to $1500 in credit card fees already ($1300 this year because of the CSR fee reduction) which is about $575 ($375 this year) net of travel credits but excluding all other benefits. So the Aspire definitely needs to carry its own weight as I already have excellent travel insurance and Priority Pass access (better than Amex).

Also I keep wanting to get the Amex Plat for Centurion Lounge access, but in the age of COVID this is obviously not worth it since the clubs are mostly closed (though apparently reopening in some locations and some iteration this month) and we don't have a CL at our home airport anyway. But our next closest airport does and we often connect through there...

I'd really be thinking about using these free Aspire nights to extend our HGVC stays in Hawaii if I can't get rooms using my HGVC trader in club season. They wouldn't be TS rooms but at least we'd have a room in the same general location.


----------



## frank808

With the $450 annual fee for Aspire you get $250 Hilton rebate and $250 airline rebate. 

So if you have at least $250 in MF at an eligible resort and $250 in airline charges then the Aspire is a no brainer. You would be getting PAID $50 and getting a FREE night at any Hilton hotel. It does not get any better than that. 

Wife and I hold Chase cards that provide better access to Priority Pass lounges and travel protection. But we hold 4 Aspire cards because I love getting paid $200 and 4 free nights at Hilton hotels every year.

We pay a lot in annual fees for credit cards. But the fees we pay are definitely worth it for the perks we get from paying those fees. Examplep the Marriott Brilliant card it is $450 annually. But we get $300 rebate for paying our Marriott MF. Leaves me with $150 annual fee for a 50k points free night certificate. I would have spent more than $150 for the free night anyway so it is a win in my book. Of course if you have no use for a hotel room it is not worth it to get the card. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## brp

frank808 said:


> With the $450 annual fee for Aspire you get $250 Hilton rebate and $250 airline rebate.
> 
> So if you have at least $250 in MF at an eligible resort and $250 in airline charges then the Aspire is a no brainer. You would be getting PAID $50 and getting a FREE night at any Hilton hotel. It does not get any better than that.
> 
> Wife and I hold Chase cards that provide better access to Priority Pass lounges and travel protection. But we hold 4 Aspire cards because I love getting paid $200 and 4 free nights at Hilton hotels every year.
> 
> We pay a lot in annual fees for credit cards. But the fees we pay are definitely worth it for the perks we get from paying those fees. Examplep the Marriott Brilliant card it is $450 annually. But we get $300 rebate for paying our Marriott MF. Leaves me with $150 annual fee for a 50k points free night certificate. I would have spent more than $150 for the free night anyway so it is a win in my book. Of course if you have no use for a hotel room it is not worth it to get the card.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk



Very similar here.

I have Chase Sapphire Reserve for Priority Pass (and $300 annual credit). We each have Aspire for exactly the reasons mentioned, I have Bonvoy Brilliant. Now, I may lose the night due to COVID, but we shall see. I also have a $95 Marriott card for a 35K night. Then mrs. brp has Hyatt for status.

We also pay a lot in fees and get back more than we pay, typically.
Cheers.


----------



## letsgobobby

although kind of silly that ES Waikiki isn‘t included. only ES on the list.


----------



## JudyS

I recently got a Hilton Business card by Amex. The signup bonus was almost as good, and the annual fee is only about $95.  There have been some sign-up offers for the Hilton Surpass card, too. 

I haven't stayed on Hilton points yet, but Homewood Suites seem like a decent value. Now that he's used to timeshares, my husband wants a two-room suite with cooking facilities!

Also, if you have Amex Reward Points, Amex is currently offering a ratio of 2.8 Hhonors points per 1 Amex point. I think the deal run through the end of the month.


----------



## frank808

letsgobobby said:


> although kind of silly that ES Waikiki isn‘t included. only ES on the list.


Hilton Embassy Suites is listed as a resort that the credit works at.  It is on the resort list.






*Hilton Waikiki Beach
Honolulu, HI, United States*
From $274 per night                        
Details Book






*Hilton Hawaiian Village® Waikiki Beach Resort
Honolulu, HI, United States*
Details Book






*Grand Wailea, A Waldorf Astoria Resort
Kihei, HI, United States*
Details Book






*Hilton Waikoloa Village
Waikoloa, HI, United States*
Details Book






*Embassy Suites by Hilton Waikiki – Beachwalk
Honolulu, HI, United States*
From $342 per night                        
Details Book






*DoubleTree by Hilton Alana – Waikiki Beach
Honolulu, HI, United States*
From $217 per night                        
Details Book






*Kings’ Land by Hilton Grand Vacations
Hawaii, United States*
From $303 per night                        
Details Book






*The Grand Islander by Hilton Grand Vacations
Honolulu, United States*
Details Book






*Ho’olei at Grand Wailea
Kihei, HI, United States*
Details Book






*Grand Waikikian by Hilton Grand Vacations
Honolulu, United States*
Details Book






*Hilton Grand Vacations at Hilton Hawaiian Village
Honolulu, United States*
Details Book






*Kohala Suites by Hilton Grand Vacations
Hawaii, United States*
From $441 per night                        
Details Book






*Hokulani Waikiki by Hilton Grand Vacations
Honolulu, United States*
From $412 per night                        
Details Book
*Offers*


----------



## letsgobobby

frank808 said:


> Hilton Embassy Suites is listed as a resort that the credit works at.  It is on the resort list.
> 
> 
> 
> *Hilton Waikiki Beach
> Honolulu, HI, United States*
> From $274 per night
> Details Book
> 
> 
> 
> *Hilton Hawaiian Village® Waikiki Beach Resort
> Honolulu, HI, United States*
> Details Book
> 
> 
> 
> *Grand Wailea, A Waldorf Astoria Resort
> Kihei, HI, United States*
> Details Book
> 
> 
> 
> *Hilton Waikoloa Village
> Waikoloa, HI, United States*
> Details Book
> 
> 
> 
> *Embassy Suites by Hilton Waikiki – Beachwalk
> Honolulu, HI, United States*
> From $342 per night
> Details Book
> 
> 
> 
> *DoubleTree by Hilton Alana – Waikiki Beach
> Honolulu, HI, United States*
> From $217 per night
> Details Book
> 
> 
> 
> *Kings’ Land by Hilton Grand Vacations
> Hawaii, United States*
> From $303 per night
> Details Book
> 
> 
> 
> *The Grand Islander by Hilton Grand Vacations
> Honolulu, United States*
> Details Book
> 
> 
> 
> *Ho’olei at Grand Wailea
> Kihei, HI, United States*
> Details Book
> 
> 
> 
> *Grand Waikikian by Hilton Grand Vacations
> Honolulu, United States*
> Details Book
> 
> 
> 
> *Hilton Grand Vacations at Hilton Hawaiian Village
> Honolulu, United States*
> Details Book
> 
> 
> 
> *Kohala Suites by Hilton Grand Vacations
> Hawaii, United States*
> From $441 per night
> Details Book
> 
> 
> 
> *Hokulani Waikiki by Hilton Grand Vacations
> Honolulu, United States*
> From $412 per night
> Details Book
> *Offers*


apologize, i wasn’t clear. i’m talking about the free night certificate:






						Free Night Reward Property Exclusions
					






					hiltonhonors3.hilton.com


----------



## frank808

You can use it at Hilton Hawaiian Village in one of the non HGVC units.

Better location than ES but the room you will get is smaller than the hotel room at HHV. 

You can do what I do. I use the free night certificates for a nice weekend stay at Grand Wailea. Friday, Saturday and Sunday night for a nice 3 day holiday weekend. I am actually using my free nights for Feb 12-15 at Grand Wailea. Nights during that weekend for the same standard room are running $800+ a night. Now if I didnt have a cert would I pay to stay there? Probably not, but I would be in Maui and paying at least $500 a night. 

Is there a nice expensive property near you that you can use certificate at?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## letsgobobby

frank808 said:


> You can use it at Hilton Hawaiian Village in one of the non HGVC units.
> 
> Better location than ES but the room you will get is smaller than the hotel room at HHV.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Do you mean the room is smaller than the ES room?

I'm sure we can find something, it just happens to be the one place we would almost certainly have no trouble using it.


----------



## frank808

Sorry yes. Meant the HHV room would be smaller than the room at ES.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ckhawaii

Has anyone had any luck with Ocean Tower with a MF credit? From what I remember last year, I don’t think I got a credit, but we might of used the 250 credit that year at the Hilton Los Cabos.


----------



## brp

New benefit for Aspire card - $20/month dining credit through 2021









						American Express Adds New Benefits To Hilton, Marriott, Delta Cards - View from the Wing
					

American Express has gone to great lengths to add value to their cards during the pandemic. Since they rely heavily on travel spend and travel partnerships, with people traveling less customers might think about switching away. But by adding in lucrative temporary benefits it's well worth...




					viewfromthewing.com
				




Cheers.


----------



## ocdb8r

amirh said:


> I assume you know not all resort MF trigger the reimbursement but if not, here it is. I own Craigendarroch Lodges and have to call it over the phone instead of paying over the web to get it coded as Hilton and trigger the credit back.



What, what!?!?  I had no idea this was possible...I've been paying via they're bizarre invoice payment system (they use something other than HGVC).  How do you do this?


----------



## GT75

ocdb8r said:


> What, what!?!? I had no idea this was possible...


I also call in the MFs via phone and pay with CC in December.    It triggers the 14x HH points.


----------



## Sandy VDH

Was surprised today that by BC MF triggered the AMEX $250 resort credit.  It is not on the list as resorts, but it triggered the credit, maybe the 3 Big Island resorts all get coded into AMEX the same way, as the other 2 resorts do qualify for the resort credit.

I don't really care, as my SW MF would trigger it anyway, but a bonus for someone with BC only.  I am spacing out my MF payments so that they don't all fall in the same bill and the SW contracts has a 60 day window to pay.  But BC only has 30 days. So I paid it first.


----------



## frank808

Used all our Amex Aspire cards to pay for Bay Club MF.  Weird thing is both of my wifes Aspires triggered the $250 credit but my two Aspires did not trigger the credit.  Will just have to remember to use my Apires for the parking charges at Grand Wailea.  Or if there is any credit left, will use it to prepay some of our Kohala Suites MF in Dec.


----------



## brp

frank808 said:


> Used all our Amex Aspire cards to pay for Bay Club MF.  Weird thing is both of my wifes Aspires triggered the $250 credit but my two Aspires did not trigger the credit.



This previously happened to mrs. brp with Vegas properties. She called and they fixed it, although it took some time. This year it showed up in like 2 days.  Mine rresents in mid-March and I used it last year for dining, so will have to wait for 2022 dues.

Cheers.


----------



## Sandy VDH

frank808 said:


> Used all our Amex Aspire cards to pay for Bay Club MF.  Weird thing is both of my wifes Aspires triggered the $250 credit but my two Aspires did not trigger the credit.  Will just have to remember to use my Apires for the parking charges at Grand Wailea.  Or if there is any credit left, will use it to prepay some of our Kohala Suites MF in Dec.



Strange, it is possible you already used up your credit.  Remember Hilton Credit is based on anniversary of card date, where as all other perks, like airline credit are based on Calendar year.  

If it is truly not used, I would be making a phone call to have them look at it.


----------



## GT75

frank808 said:


> Or if there is any credit left,


I will certainly let you pay any of my fees to trigger it.   I am willing to help you out.


----------



## frank808

Sandy VDH said:


> Strange, it is possible you already used up your credit.  Remember Hilton Credit is based on anniversary of card date, where as all other perks, like airline credit are based on Calendar year.
> 
> If it is truly not used, I would be making a phone call to have them look at it.


Will have to call and check then.  I just paid wifes annual fees last month on her Aspire Cards.


----------



## lds337

brp said:


> New benefit for Aspire card - $20/month dining credit through 2021



This is a nice benefit.     Any have any idea if it will work on Grubhub or Uber Eats?


----------



## brp

lds337 said:


> This is a nice benefit.     Any have any idea if it will work on Grubhub or Uber Eats?



According to the T&Cs (you can find them linked in the article or your account), deliver counts.

Cheers.


----------



## Oscar923

Does reservation fee trigger the credit?  I was charged $59 last week, and have not seen any credits yet.  Could anyone please confirm?  Thanks.


----------



## llandaff

How long does it usually take to see the credit?  I paid Lagoon fees at the beginning of December.  They triggered the 14x points but I have not seen any credit.


----------



## Sandy VDH

llandaff said:


> How long does it usually take to see the credit?  I paid Lagoon fees at the beginning of December.  They triggered the 14x points but I have not seen any credit.



You only get 1 credit per Anniversary year, not Calendar year.  Perhaps you already used it?  When is your anniversary date?  And this is only on the Hilton AMEX Aspire Card not on other cards.


----------



## Sandy VDH

Oscar923 said:


> Does reservation fee trigger the credit?  I was charged $59 last week, and have not seen any credits yet.  Could anyone please confirm?  Thanks.



No reservation fee credit.   MF on specific resorts only.  Not all resort qualify.   Once per Anniversary Year.


----------



## frank808

Oscar923 said:


> Does reservation fee trigger the credit? I was charged $59 last week, and have not seen any credits yet. Could anyone please confirm? Thanks.


I have never had a reservation fee trigger the resort credit. Charges at the resort and paying MF have triggered the resort credit.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## llandaff

Sandy VDH said:


> You only get 1 credit per Anniversary year, not Calendar year.  Perhaps you already used it?  When is your anniversary date?  And this is only on the Hilton AMEX Aspire Card not on other cards.



I only got the Aspire card in October last year so am definitely still within my anniversary year.  I noticed the payment codes as "HILTON GV HVVS HOA HHONOLULU HI" so maybe the fact it is noted as an HOA fee means it's not counted as a resort charge.


----------



## CalGalTraveler

My HOA for Las Vegas was paid in December but my credit has not shown up yet. I chatted with AMEX but still no resolution because they told me to wait 8 - 12 weeks (sigh). In general the AMEX credits are really slow in showing up lately. For example, the $20 restaurant credit has not shown up either.


----------



## frank808

I get an email immediately when dining credits have been used. Check online and hey appear a few days later. Has been consistently done on the 6 Amex cards that have the dining credit added. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## natarajanv

I got this email last week, but don't see the credit online. I might have to wait until the cycle closes....


----------



## 1Kflyerguy

natarajanv said:


> View attachment 32397
> 
> I got this email last week, but don't see the credit online. I might have to wait until the cycle closes....



I was listening to FrequentMiler,  a miles and points focused Podcast, they recently stated that Amex has become slower to post many of these monthly credits.. There theory was that Amex is using these to keep people from canceling their cards, so the longer the promos take to post the longer you will keep the card.  That is is kind of cynical view , but it does make sense.


----------



## brp

natarajanv said:


> View attachment 32397
> 
> I got this email last week, but don't see the credit online. I might have to wait until the cycle closes....



I had a dining credit Aspire and a $50 Home Depot credit on Platinum. Took maybe 10 days total to post.

Cheers.


----------



## hurnik

natarajanv said:


> View attachment 32397
> 
> I got this email last week, but don't see the credit online. I might have to wait until the cycle closes....



Usually posts fairly quickly, although the terms of the offer do give Amex 8-12 weeks:

" Please allow 8-12 weeks after an eligible purchase is charged to your Card Account for statement credit(s) to be posted to the Account."


----------



## brp

hurnik said:


> Usually posts fairly quickly, although the terms of the offer do give Amex 8-12 weeks:
> 
> " Please allow 8-12 weeks after an eligible purchase is charged to your Card Account for statement credit(s) to be posted to the Account."



IME, the "built-in" stuff on the main benefits page posts quickly. The "add-ins" like this typically take longer.

Cheers.


----------



## BingoBangoBongo

I received an email on 2/6 telling me that I had redeemed the $20 Dining Credit (purchased on 2/5) and also had a TurboTax Charge on 2/6, neither of which I got creditted for on a statement that closed a couple days ago.

On the bright side, after next months statement closes I will have added about 55,000 HH points to my account, mainly from MF's, Transfer Fees and Activation fees, which I'd put a value on of about $275.


----------



## DEROS

natarajanv said:


> View attachment 32397
> 
> I got this email last week, but don't see the credit online. I might have to wait until the cycle closes....


Did you add it to your card?  Most of those offers require you to log into Amex account and click "add".  If you don't add, you will not get the credit.


----------



## natarajanv

DEROS said:


> Did you add it to your card?  Most of those offers require you to log into Amex account and click "add".  If you don't add, you will not get the credit.



yes, I did. I got the $20 credit this AM. It took 12 days from the posting to receive the credit.


----------



## CalGalTraveler

Just received the dining credit. Took 11 days to post.

Still waiting on the $250 Vegas resort credit. They said it could take 8 - 14 week to post and they cannot do anything about it before then. That's an absurdly long amount of time.


----------



## hurnik

CalGalTraveler said:


> Just received the dining credit. Took 11 days to post.
> 
> Still waiting on the $250 Vegas resort credit. They said it could take 8 - 14 week to post and they cannot do anything about it before then. That's an absurdly long amount of time.



Typically the resort credit posts fairly quickly (like within 5-7 days).  Although some folks on Flyer Talk are having longer time period for any of the credit ($250 resort and $250 airline).  The statement credits (for special things where you have to "add to card") take a little longer, in my experience (except the small business promo- that was fast and sweet).  

Good luck!  Sometimes (doesn't happen often) the resort credit slips through the cracks and you may have to call Amex to have it added.  But unfortunately you'll have to wait until the 14 weeks is up.


----------



## CalGalTraveler

Good point @hurnik My airline credits posted within a week. I will have to call them after 14 weeks. Sigh...I hate babysitting these things. Should be automatic.


----------



## Clifbell

Julian926 said:


> Anyone considering the Amex Hilton Aspire card?  It's automatic Diamond status with loads of benefits. However, the $450 annual fee may draw some people away.


I love the Hilton Honors Aspire card.  This is for several reasons.   I can justify the $450 for several reasons;
1) Free breakfast and free dinner (for those that have executive lounges) which can easily be $50/day of value.  If you stay 9 days in a year you paid for your dues
2) I own Hilton Timeshare, so my $2k in maintenance equals 28K in Honors points.  I count that as one free night worth about $150
3) I try to live frugally as best I can, but I love the idea of staying at one of the Hilton exclusive resorts that I would never pay for.  I am staying this year in Dana Point Waldorf Astoria which prices out at $670 on the website, so that more than covers the $450 and it includes free breakfast
4) You get a $250 credit at a resort.  I am staying in Sedona Arizona for a couple nights at the Bell rock resort...  It will cost me less that $100 for the two nights after the credit

So if you travel as I do, you easily earn back more than the $450 for the fee


----------



## brp

CalGalTraveler said:


> Good point @hurnik My airline credits posted within a week. I will have to call them after 14 weeks. Sigh...I hate babysitting these things. Should be automatic.



It is generally either automatic or FUBARed. Last year, mrs. brp got the "12 week" thing and, of course, it didn't show. She had to deal with supervisors for a while to get someone to fix it. This year it was like 1-2 days for her. It generally doesn't take more than a few days if it works.

I used mine for dining last year due to mine resetting in min-March. I will use this one next January. I've not had problems yet (knock on head).

Cheers.


----------



## CalGalTraveler

brp said:


> It is generally either automatic or FUBARed. Last year, mrs. brp got the "12 week" thing and, of course, it didn't show. She had to deal with supervisors for a while to get someone to fix it. This year it was like 1-2 days for her. It generally doesn't take more than a few days if it works.
> 
> I used mine for dining last year due to mine resetting in min-March. I will use this one next January. I've not had problems yet (knock on head).
> 
> Cheers.



Sadly you are probably right. I did not have issues last year. With Covid is there another way to use this with dining or groceries?  I have an anniversary coming up and I don't relish fighting AMEX city hall...


----------



## brp

CalGalTraveler said:


> Sadly you are probably right. I did not have issues last year. With Covid is there another way to use this with dining or groceries?  I have an anniversary coming up and I don't relish fighting AMEX city hall...



Given that they've added $220 for the year in free dining already, seems unlikely to me that they'd also let the Resort Credit go that way, too.

Cheers.


----------



## CalGalTraveler

Thanks @brp I thought I missed the memo on resort credits being used for other purposes. I guess I will have to wait and fight AMEX city hall if needed.  We are thinking about adding another Aspire this year but if the resort credit is not posting for our Vegas resort, we may reconsider.


----------



## DEROS

natarajanv said:


> yes, I did. I got the $20 credit this AM. It took 12 days from the posting to receive the credit.
> 
> View attachment 32478


Great.  Amex is weird on how quickly they give a credit.  For example, there was a $10 credit for 1800Flowers over Valentine week.  I got the $10 credit within 12hrs of the flower posting on the account.


----------



## frank808

Looked at my statements. It took Amex anywhere from 7 to 14 days to post the credit.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BingoBangoBongo

My $20 dining credit took 11 calendar days.  Still waiting for the Turbo Tax credit.


----------



## letsgobobby

Magus said:


> Agreed it’s a lot less valuable if you have other premium cards unless you travel and stay Hilton hotels a decent chunk (I do for work - well normally i do)


trying to decide if worth it for us. for Aspire we’d use the free night and the resort credit (the latter for the MF at Lagoon) so that makes it break even. airline credit makes it positive expected value but not by much because we live in an airline hub city and have that credit card already so free bags, plus airline has eliminated change fees, i guess the credit would mostly be for meals and snacks. we have two CSR already which has a much better priority pass benefit. but the real competition was going to be the AMEX platinum because of Centurion Lounge Access, if they’d keep them open already! we don’t have CL at our home airport but do at the airport we frequently connect to as well as another frequent destination.

i think it’s worth getting the first year anyway with the 150,000 point bonus... maybe even his and hers.


----------



## brp

letsgobobby said:


> trying to decide if worth it for us. for Aspire we’d use the free night and the resort credit (the latter for the MF at Lagoon) so that makes it break even. airline credit makes it positive expected value but not by much because we live in an airline hub city and have that credit card already so free bags, plus airline has eliminated change fees, i guess the credit would mostly be for meals and snacks. we have two CSR already which has a much better priority pass benefit. but the real competition was going to be the AMEX platinum because of Centurion Lounge Access, if they’d keep them open already! we don’t have CL at our home airport but do at the airport we frequently connect to as well as another frequent destination.
> 
> i think it’s worth getting the first year anyway with the 150,000 point bonus... maybe even his and hers.



First, the Centurion Lounges have been open for some time now. We've been to about 4 in the last few months (including a first visit to CLT).

For the Aspire, if one can't do better than break-even with Resort Credit plus Free Night, one is doing it wrong. As for Airline Credits, there are tricks to this (see www.flyertalk.com for ideas). We each get $750-$800 in value from the Aspire. Amex Platinum is a little less lucrative, but I have it for CL, as you say. And CSR for Priority Pass. Hyatt is also nice for free night and earning status. We each have one and mrs. brp earns the status. A couple of Marriott cards (one expensive, one cheap) round it out.

Cheers.


----------



## BingoBangoBongo

BingoBangoBongo said:


> My $20 dining credit took 11 calendar days.  Still waiting for the Turbo Tax credit.


Received the Turbo Tax Credit yesterday.  Took 13 calendar days.


----------



## CalGalTraveler

The article below prompted me to add up how much we pay in AF on Credit Cards. About the same as MF but the free nights, MF credits and benefits offset most of the cost. I view this as another element of our travel strategy in addition to our TS.

How are you adjusting your credit card strategy for 2021? Here's mine:

*Card additions:*
I added the SW business perf card to get the companion pass until end of 2022. I wanted one card instead of two to earn this benefit and we had some large expenses for my business so reaching $25k spending was not a stretch.

We were going to add another Aspire and an IHG premium card to add more free nights but decided to delay to next year because we have a backlog of free nights to use and will defer the AF.

*Card Downgrades/Cancellations*
In hindsight we should have downgraded our United Explorer card to the free version once Covid hit since we are not traveling internationally and the United lounge access certs will not be relevant for a while.  UPDATE: After looking at records, we received a credit for the Annual Fee so the card was free during Covid. Will re-evaluate when AF becomes due this year.

We will downgrade our AMEX Bonvoy because the 50k capped night is not enough for additional HI stays and downgrading this will match our free nights with our  lower AF 35k cards so we can get a 3 day stay.

*Everyday non-bonused spend:*
We now put non-bonused spend on our PenFed 2% cash card ($0 AF) because we are finding diminishing returns on Bonvoy and HHonors points. Cash is king!









						I Spent How Much!? On Annual Fees In 2021 & My Game Plan For 2022
					

I decided to take a look back at my credit card annual fee costs for last year and how it stacked up to years past. I forecast next year too.




					milestomemories.com


----------



## Magus

letsgobobby said:


> trying to decide if worth it for us. for Aspire we’d use the free night and the resort credit (the latter for the MF at Lagoon) so that makes it break even. airline credit makes it positive expected value but not by much because we live in an airline hub city and have that credit card already so free bags, plus airline has eliminated change fees, i guess the credit would mostly be for meals and snacks. we have two CSR already which has a much better priority pass benefit. but the real competition was going to be the AMEX platinum because of Centurion Lounge Access, if they’d keep them open already! we don’t have CL at our home airport but do at the airport we frequently connect to as well as another frequent destination.
> 
> i think it’s worth getting the first year anyway with the 150,000 point bonus... maybe even his and hers.



You can un-doubtably break-even and well beyond with the card, especially the first year. Then you just have to review if it "lowers" the value of your other cards and offset that again what you gain. That was easier with the CSR was $450 but a bit harder at $550, especially since the Hilton aspire also comes with priority pass, even if it doesn't include the restaurants, that wipes out a lot of the value of the CSR. I actually prefer the bonus point categories of the Surpass car to the Aspire (gas/supermarkets), which makes it a bit tougher for me.


----------



## frank808

Magus said:


> You can un-doubtably break-even and well beyond with the card, especially the first year. Then you just have to review if it "lowers" the value of your other cards and offset that again what you gain. That was easier with the CSR was $450 but a bit harder at $550, especially since the Hilton aspire also comes with priority pass, even if it doesn't include the restaurants, that wipes out a lot of the value of the CSR. I actually prefer the bonus point categories of the Surpass car to the Aspire (gas/supermarkets), which makes it a bit tougher for me.


The CSR annual fee of $550 is the reason wife and i have 4 Aspire cards. Can not justify the $250 AF for us. For priority pass restaurant access, wife and I have the Ritz Carlton Visa. The $450 annual fee is really $150 when you subtract the $300 credit for paying MF on our Marriott TS. Then the free 50k night is worth at least $150 to us. 

Our 3 most used cards for non TS or hotel payments. Costco Visa for 4% on gas and 3% on travel/restaurants . Venmo card that gives us 3% on category that we spend the most on that month. Penfed for 2% on everything else. 

Sent from my SM-T377P using Tapatalk


----------



## CalGalTraveler

FWIW...we just renewed our CSRs and they billed us the same $450. Not sure when the $550 AF will kick in.  Will review next anniversary but still happy with this card esp. with the grocery and restaurant payback feature.


----------



## letsgobobby

The CSR is uniquely attractive to us for PP, because our home airport does not have an eligible PP lounge but does have 3 eligible PP restaurants. So every flight, both departure and arrival, we eat for free. Also, CSR allows 2 guest admissions, for an unlimited number of visits per year. For a family of 4 this equates to 3 x $28 = $84 at departure, and the same on arrival. In fact we have a his and hers (mostly for when she’s traveling solo) but when we travel together we end up with a minimum of 4 x $28 = $112 of food to eat and to take away (sometimes they let us redeem 6 x $28 but this an absurd amount of food we can’t even carry it all). This benefit is superior to AMEX Plat or Aspire, which don’t allow restaurants, or US Bank PP (which we also have), which allows only 4 guest visits per year. So CSR is a keeper regardless.

CSR was only $450 this year. Even at the $550, which was delayed for the year due to COVID, with the DoorDash benefit it would have been worth keeping for now.

Centurion Lounge at my home airport would probably seal the deal for AMEX Plat but our airport doesn’t have one and no plans to get one soon. That said our travel plans for 2021 include several airports with a CL including Heathrow (depending on when it opens), SEA, DFW, and LAS, so it might be worth it even if just for one year.

So back to the Aspire: the airline credit is hard for us to use. Airlines have waived change fees and we have the credit card for our hub airline, so no bag fees. We’d either have to get the credit for food/beverage (but see comments about PP restaurants) or for our non primary airline - we’d have to guess which one that would be and would have to struggle to get to the full credit if we only flew them once or twice. 

That leaves the free night, which I think we can use this year with ease because of a planned trip to the UK. But as a rule we don’t stay in very pricey Hilton properties..... we like free breakfast too much!


----------



## CalGalTraveler

We fly Southwest. Easy to use up the Aspire airline credit with early bird seating fees, and tickets that are less than $100. IMO, it would be difficult for us to use the credit on other airlines because we travel light and when we have bags for skiing or longer trips we have the United explorer card which waives the baggage fees.


----------



## brp

CalGalTraveler said:


> We fly Southwest. Easy to use up the Aspire airline credit with early bird seating fees, and tickets that are less than $100. IMO, it would be difficult for us to use the credit on other airlines because we travel light and when we have bags for skiing or longer trips we have the United explorer card which waives the baggage fees.



We use it on WN as well (even though we don't fly them much) as we can burn through the $250 for mrs. brp and $450 for me (across 2 cards) with the wub-$100 tickets.

Cheers.


----------



## llandaff

Has anyone actually received the resort credit by paying maintenance fees for Lagoon Tower?


----------



## Roam

Helios said:


> Any idea if restaurant charges paid directly with the card at this places would count.  Sometimes I use my Citi Prestige for the 4 night benefit and I could pay for room charges with the Amex for the $250 credit.


I use this credit every year. You have to first look up which Hitlon resorts are part of the list for this benefit and then put all charges on the room and pay the bill with the card to get the 250 refunded. If you pay with the card directly at a restaurant it might not guarantee it will work since they just notice the charge through the Resorts on the hotel list only. You can even use this credit towards your nightly stay at these specific resorts. Also, this card has 250 in airline credits that you can use with Southwest by purchasing 99 dollar ticket then canceling to save for later use (dont select refund) and purchases through the airline of choice (only works with Southwest and I believe delta but Delta is more tricky) under 100 dollars. So I will just find one way tickets for 99 dollars x2 (checkout each time with a payment less than 100 will trigger the incidental charge to get the refund) then one for 50 dollars or as close to 50 as i can get to get the full 250 in refund credits and then put all those together in another higher price Southwest ticket purchase to lump the smaller amounts together (since only 3 separate payment options are allowed to make a Southwest purchase) to make a more expensive purchase in the future. (99+99+50) so ill have about 248 of free money to spend within 1 year on a southwest flight. This makes the card worth it.


----------



## Roam

hurnik said:


> Typically the resort credit posts fairly quickly (like within 5-7 days).  Although some folks on Flyer Talk are having longer time period for any of the credit ($250 resort and $250 airline).  The statement credits (for special things where you have to "add to card") take a little longer, in my experience (except the small business promo- that was fast and sweet).
> 
> Good luck!  Sometimes (doesn't happen often) the resort credit slips through the cracks and you may have to call Amex to have it added.  But unfortunately you'll have to wait until the 14 weeks is up.


My refunds happen within days for both resort credits and airline credits. Usually within 24hrs after the charge posts.


----------



## Locksmythe

This is our first year with Aspire - I think we will be able to get the resort reward while at Hawaiian Village this summer, but otherwise will use for MF at Elara or Bay Club if those work.

I chose United for our airline not knowing they may be difficult to get credits with.  I'm going to have to chase that down.  Saw a link earlier in the thread.

I see you all talking about the Chase Sapphire Reserve and the airport lounge feature.  Is it different than the lounge feature on Aspire?  I doubt I will be adding another high fee card this year, so how can we make the most of the Aspire benefit?


----------



## hurnik

Locksmythe said:


> This is our first year with Aspire - I think we will be able to get the resort reward while at Hawaiian Village this summer, but otherwise will use for MF at Elara or Bay Club if those work.
> 
> I chose United for our airline not knowing they may be difficult to get credits with.  I'm going to have to chase that down.  Saw a link earlier in the thread.
> 
> I see you all talking about the Chase Sapphire Reserve and the airport lounge feature.  Is it different than the lounge feature on Aspire?  I doubt I will be adding another high fee card this year, so how can we make the most of the Aspire benefit?



United brought back their Travel Bank, so you can use the $250 for that and get credited.  There's a time limit to keep the Travel Bank activated (I can't remember exactly but it's on the Flyer Talk forum). I wanna say every 18 months you have to have "some" activity like depositing more into the Travel Bank, or just use it.


----------



## Locksmythe

hurnik said:


> United brought back their Travel Bank, so you can use the $250 for that and get credited.  There's a time limit to keep the Travel Bank activated (I can't remember exactly but it's on the Flyer Talk forum). I wanna say every 18 months you have to have "some" activity like depositing more into the Travel Bank, or just use it.




We are shopping for tickets for the fall now.  Can I deposit the 250 today and then use for those tickets?


----------



## brp

Locksmythe said:


> I see you all talking about the Chase Sapphire Reserve and the airport lounge feature.  Is it different than the lounge feature on Aspire?  I doubt I will be adding another high fee card this year, so how can we make the most of the Aspire benefit?



Yes, it is different. Amex cards that have Priority Pass get lounges, but no restaurants. Non-Amex (like CSR) get restuarants as wwll.

Note that CSR has a $300 travel reimbursement, so it's not quite as expensive as it first appears.

Cheers.


----------



## hurnik

Locksmythe said:


> We are shopping for tickets for the fall now.  Can I deposit the 250 today and then use for those tickets?



I believe so, but here's the thread for United:






						Airline fee $250/$200/$100 reimbursement reports: UA only (2020-21) - FlyerTalk Forums
					

American Express | Membership Rewards - Airline fee $250/$200/$100 reimbursement reports: UA only (2020-21) - Purchased a lounge pass via the app and priority boarding on 12/28. We received the credit back on 12/31.



					www.flyertalk.com
				





Travel bank discussion is here:





						UA "TravelBank"  Q&A , with new option to deposit funds - FlyerTalk Forums
					

United Airlines | MileagePlus - UA "TravelBank" Q&A , with new option to deposit funds - Recevied an email today from MileagePlus advertising the United TravelBank again. It was being marketed as a way to budget future travel and by adding funds you will receive a 10% bonus. The deal may be...



					www.flyertalk.com


----------



## 1Kflyerguy

Glad to see the Travel Bank purchases still work,  i know there had been some post earlier this year that they had stopped working... I used all of my 2021 credit in early Jan and got the rebates right away.


----------



## Locksmythe

edit: nevermind!  travelcash is the link for some reason...  united still reports that travelbank is closed if you search for it directly


----------



## pedro47

Helios said:


> Good luck with them waiving the fee for a new card.  Maybe if you have the Centurion card.  Perhaps if you ask nicely if you have both the Plat Personal and Plat Biz (I may try this now that I think about this...).
> 
> I think they will have a decent sign-up bonus.


$495 annual fee + plus any monthly finances charges. Is this card worth the effort?

In five (5) years it will cost you $2475.00 dollars just in annual fees.


----------



## letsgobobby

what is a weekend night? Fri Sat? Sat Sun? Fri Sat Sun?


----------



## 1Kflyerguy

letsgobobby said:


> what is a weekend night? Fri Sat? Sat Sun? Fri Sat Sun?



I think its Fri, Sat and Sunday.  I don't see that the website lists that.   Currently the certificates are good for any night of the week,  But new certificates issued after Dec 31, 2022 will go back to just weekends.


----------



## CalGalTraveler

pedro47 said:


> $495 annual fee + plus any monthly finances charges. Is this card worth the effort?
> 
> In five (5) years it will cost you $2475.00 dollars just in annual fees.



Absolutely if you own HGVC (can get the $250 statement credit for paying MF), can utilize the Airline credit ($250 credit we use with Southwest), plus the uncapped free night. We've stayed at Waldorf and Conrads that were listed at $500 - $800/night with free Diamond breakfast of $48/for two using the annual certificate.

If they don't devalue, we plan to apply for another one next year. I consider this an extension of our Hilton TS program.

If you don't have Hilton MF payments, drive to destinations and don't stay at HIlton's it is not worth it.


----------



## drucifer

CalGalTraveler said:


> If you don't have Hilton MF payments, drive to destinations, and don't stay at HIltons it is not worth it.



"If you ain't a baller, don't be rollin' wit Aspire"


----------



## rickandcindy23

If you exchange into a Hilton through RCI, the resort fees of $25 per day and the TAT (at HI resorts) do get credited back up to $250.  That makes it worthwhile to me, plus I did add Southwest to my card for expenses, and all of the extra expenses come back to me, including all of the $5.60 per flight segment, when I book using points. 

Someone suggested booking Mexico through SW w/ points, and those fees get charged at a higher rate, then cancel the flight a few weeks later.  Worked like a charm. The credit will also apply but the points were cancelled and went back to my SW accounts.

Hotels are quite expensive, but I did use a night at Hampton Inn and Suites and saved $200 + tax by using the night.  I honestly think it's ridiculous to have to call to use the free night.  Why don't they let us book the night ourselves online?


----------



## fishwithwater

Will using this card to pay for open season nights, say for Kings' Land, trigger the resort credit?


----------



## 1Kflyerguy

fishwithwater said:


> Will using this card to pay for open season nights, say for Kings' Land, trigger the resort credit?


I have not done this, but expect that it would trigger the credit.  Paying for food drinks at KL have worked


----------



## Zenichiro

We use the Aspire and Surpass together. We use the Aspire for $250 airline credit, $250 resort credit (MF) free night cert. Only charge airline and hotel. 
Use Surpass on all daily spend until we hit the $15k for the free night cert. 6x gas, dining and grocery. 

This gives us about 400,000 HH points a year and 2 free night certs. So an extra vacation basically. We will do aHilton hotel vacation one year and an HGVC with borrowed points the next.


----------



## frank808

Zenichiro said:


> We use the Aspire and Surpass together. We use the Aspire for $250 airline credit, $250 resort credit (MF) free night cert. Only charge airline and hotel.
> Use Surpass on all daily spend until we hit the $15k for the free night cert. 6x gas, dining and grocery.
> 
> This gives us about 400,000 HH points a year and 2 free night certs. So an extra vacation basically. We will do aHilton hotel vacation one year and an HGVC with borrowed points the next.



Why not change the Surpass to Aspire? That way you get PAID $50 annually and get the free night certificate. Instead of paying $95 to charge $15k on Amex Surpass to get a free night? With a 2% card you will get back $300 easily on that $15k spend.

So with Surpass you pay $95 and get 90K Honors points. Change Surpass to Aspire and save $445 ($95 Surpass AF you do not have to pay + $50 Aspire + $300 on 2% card for $15K spend). Both ways you get the FNA. Only problem if you don't fly enough to eat up another $250 credit. For the Hilton $250, most of us pay MF and it would be spent irregardless. I would rather have the $445 than 90K HH points. 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## PigsDad

frank808 said:


> Only problem if you don't fly enough to eat up another $250 credit.


What can you use that $250 airline credit toward?  Can you use it toward airfare?  On all airlines?  If not, I would have a hard time using it, because I very rarely pay for anything besides the fare for an airline trip -- no luggage fees, no drinks / food, etc.

Kurt


----------



## 1Kflyerguy

PigsDad said:


> What can you use that $250 airline credit toward?  Can you use it toward airfare?  On all airlines?  If not, I would have a hard time using it, because I very rarely pay for anything besides the fare for an airline trip -- no luggage fees, no drinks / food, etc.
> 
> Kurt



Its listed as ancillary fees, baggage, advance seats, food and drink, club passes or annual membership, etc.   There are ways to get the system to cover airfare with some effort.  The exact method varies by airline.   I use our credit with United Travel bank purchases.


----------



## brp

PigsDad said:


> What can you use that $250 airline credit toward?  Can you use it toward airfare?  On all airlines?  If not, I would have a hard time using it, because I very rarely pay for anything besides the fare for an airline trip -- no luggage fees, no drinks / food, etc.
> 
> Kurt



Yes airfare, but only on Southwest directly. And this is just something that works and not within the defined rules.

Cheers.


----------



## Great3

brp said:


> Yes airfare, but only on Southwest directly. And this is just something that works and not within the defined rules.
> 
> Cheers.



Thanks to TUG and the mention of creative ways to get the Airline Credits to work on Southwest, I now have both the Amex Aspire and Chase Ritz Carlton cards.  The math never quite worked for me until I read up on and researched what these creative ways are.  My only regret is not getting the cards sooner!

Now I am happy to have these high annual fee credit cards.  Thanks again to Tuggers!!!

Great3


----------



## drucifer

PigsDad said:


> What can you use that $250 airline credit toward?  Can you use it toward airfare?  On all airlines?  If not, I would have a hard time using it, because I very rarely pay for anything besides the fare for an airline trip -- no luggage fees, no drinks / food, etc.
> 
> Kurt


Same.  I get one bag free on Delta and American.  There are four other flights (two round trips for skiing) where I have a "sports gear" bag, so that's $200.  I might have a change fee or some other little fees that eat the other $50, but I have no way of making good use of another $250.

BTW, I have the Hilton Aspire Amex, and my wife has the base Hilton Amex on separate accounts (Plus Amex Delta SkyMiles Platinum, plus Barclay's American Airlines MC)..


----------



## brp

drucifer said:


> Same.  I get one bag free on Delta and American.  There are four other flights (to round trips for skiing) where I have a "sports gear" bag, so that's $200.  I might have a change fee or some other little fees that eat the other $50, but I have no way of making good use of another $250.



We both have Aspire and I have Amex Platinum. That works out to $700 in flight credit. As we really don't like WN where we can take AS, it's a stretch to spend this. For Aspire, though, $250 in Resort Credit for MFs plus the FNA really does cover the cost, even if we leave all, or part of, the Airline Credit on the table.

AS lounge membership is a possibility, but the limited locations and fact that we usually fly F on longer flights makes that hard to justify as well.

Cheers.


----------



## Zenichiro

frank808 said:


> Why not change the Surpass to Aspire? That way you get PAID $50 annually and get the free night certificate. Instead of paying $95 to charge $15k on Amex Surpass to get a free night? With a 2% card you will get back $300 easily on that $15k spend.
> 
> So with Surpass you pay $95 and get 90K Honors points. Change Surpass to Aspire and save $445 ($95 Surpass AF you do not have to pay + $50 Aspire + $300 on 2% card for $15K spend). Both ways you get the FNA. Only problem if you don't fly enough to eat up another $250 credit. For the Hilton $250, most of us pay MF and it would be spent irregardless. I would rather have the $445 than 90K HH points.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


I do, I use both


----------



## frank808

1Kflyerguy said:


> Its listed as ancillary fees, baggage, advance seats, food and drink, club passes or annual membership, etc. There are ways to get the system to cover airfare with some effort. The exact method varies by airline. I use our credit with United Travel bank purchases.


I did not know that travel bank has been brought back online with United. Can you put money into travel bank on your main screen? Will make it easier to use the $1000 Amex Aspire and $600 Ritz Carlton credit. 

I am United loyalist and get 3 free bags for each of us flying, premium economy seats, a selection of food and one alcoholic drink if not upgraded to business/first etc. I find a way to spend the $1600 in airline credits every year. Now if I can just buy travelbank credits, it will be a lot easier to use every cent of rebate from the various credit cards.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## frank808

Great3 said:


> Thanks to TUG and the mention of creative ways to get the Airline Credits to work on Southwest, I now have both the Amex Aspire and Chase Ritz Carlton cards. The math never quite worked for me until I read up on and researched what these creative ways are. My only regret is not getting the cards sooner!
> 
> Now I am happy to have these high annual fee credit cards. Thanks again to Tuggers!!!
> 
> Great3


My wife and I have two Aspires and one Ritz Carlton card apiece. Will be trying to convert a Surpass to a third Aspire card for myself. Only reason I got the Surpass is for the sign up bonus. Now seeing if Amex will let me product change Surpass on anniversary.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## frank808

Zenichiro said:


> I do, I use both


I mean product change the Surpass to another Aspire. That way you have two Aspire cards. Then there are a lot of cards with 2% rebate. Use that for your other spend.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenichiro

I see what you mean. I may do that and have my wife get a Surpass for the bonus and spend


----------



## 1Kflyerguy

frank808 said:


> I did not know that travel bank has been brought back online with United. Can you put money into travel bank on your main screen? Will make it easier to use the $1000 Amex Aspire and $600 Ritz Carlton credit.
> 
> I am United loyalist and get 3 free bags for each of us flying, premium economy seats, a selection of food and one alcoholic drink if not upgraded to business/first etc. I find a way to spend the $1600 in airline credits every year. Now if I can just buy travelbank credits, it will be a lot easier to use every cent of rebate from the various credit cards.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Yes they brought back Travel Bank, its under the 'Wallet" tab off the main screen of the website.  I usually do smaller purchases like $100 at a time, just got a credit from our Amex Morgan Stanley Platinum card earlier this week.


----------



## 90_Min_Sales_Pitch

I've had the Hilton Aspire for just over a year, hands down my favorite credit card.  I just stayed at the Waldorf Astoria in Park City UT, have used $150 in airline incidentals so far, and of course got my full $250 resort credit.  I just applied for the Hilton Business card to put all my shipping charges on.


----------



## letsgobobby

it says the airline can be changed every January

question

we got a new aspire card and are setting it up. we rarely fly United but have a flight coming in late December.

can we choose united now, then in january change to a different airline? say we spend $100 in december, will we get a new $250 in January or just $150 for the new airline, that renews at our anniversary?


----------



## Nowaker

letsgobobby said:


> can we choose united now, then in january change to a different airline?



If you don't have a selection yet, you can set now. And by the wording at https://global.americanexpress.com/card-benefits/detail/airline-fee-credit/hilton-aspire, I would guess you could then change it to something else in January.



letsgobobby said:


> say we spend $100 in december, will we get a new $250 in January



Yes.



letsgobobby said:


> that renews at our anniversary?



Renews on Dec 31 / Jan 1.


----------



## fishwithwater

I just found out that the $250 resort credit was good for my Paradise activation fee. Yay!


----------

